# Transmisor de TV Avanzado Pablin. (Ramsey).



## Andrxx (Ene 9, 2011)

Hola a todos.

LLevo bastante tiempo (semanas) experimentando con este circuito, se trata del transmisor de TV avanzado de Pablin. http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx2/index.htm, aunque no cita la fuente original que es esta:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx2/index.htm

Decir que el circuito funciona, tiene algunas pegas que ahora comentaré. Es el transmisor de TV más potente que he hecho en mi vida, meses atrás conecté un booster de 28 dB al modulador de una Atari 2600 clónica y este tranmisor tiene mucho más alcance que el de la videoconsola modificada.

He sustituido los 2N3904 por BC547/BC548, la bobina, como dice en el manual en pdf que cito la he hecho con 3,5 vueltas de alambre del calibre 30 sobre una horma sacada de una antigua TV usando un nucleo de ferrita.

El transformador de RF de Frecuencia Intermedia de Audio lo he sacado de una TV desguazada, he vigilado que fuese verdaderamente un transformador de RF y uno una inductancia variable, que a veces puede ser susceptible a confusión. Esto se averigua viendo los pines del transformador y viendo que se ve el hilo del primario/secundario ir hacia las patitas del transformador.

Decir que en las primeras pruebas del transmisor he visto como la señal de la portadora de audio es demasiado fuerte, cosa que creo que puede ser ocasionado porque el transformador de FI no es el adecuado. Para que haya sonido, he puesto en paralelo como se muestra en el esquema, un condensador de 56 pF o bien si se obtienen mejores resultados uno de 120 pF. 

El problema reside en que el audio invade la señal de crominancia, osease, la señal de Audio modulada en FM posee un elevado ancho de banda e interfiere la señal de Video haciendo que se muestren "rayitas" cuando se ajusta el audio. Para minimizar estos efectos, a la espera de encontrar otro transformador de FI con el que probar, he optado por eliminar el condensador C3 y poner 2 resistencias de 1 Mohm más otra de 100 KΩ en serie con R9, con esto los efectos de la interferencia se minimizan.

Sobre la potencia de salida, atraviesa todas las paredes de mi casa con una calidad excelente. La calidad de sonido es como la de una emisora de FM, pero en mono. Como antena, he usado un cable de 50 cmts de longitud. El filtro pi de salida no lo he montado hasta concluir todas las pruebas de RF.

Saludos.






Aquí se aprecian las interferencias de imagen a las que me refiero.




Foto del circuito montado en Uniprimt, no hacer caso a los condensadores variables que s even a la izquierda, que son de otro proyecto.






Vista general del circuito y alimentador. Aconsejo alimentarlo con 9 V, si lo hacemos con 12 V, los transistores se pondrán "a parir". No usar fuentes de alimentación conmutada, añadirán interferencias a la transmisión.

Si no encontrais resistencias de 75 Ω, poner dos de 150 Ω en paralelo.


----------



## fabian9013 (Ene 9, 2011)

Lo que te puedo recomendar es que lo hubiese hecho al estilo manhatan, asi evitas capacitancias e inductancia parasitas en la pista.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 10, 2011)

Es una buena solución, otra cosa que quiero añadir es que en el esquema dice que C10 debe de ser de 100 pF, yo lo he hecho así y no funcionaba, hacía oscilaciones de muy mala calidad. Lo he puesto de 1 nF y va perfecto. Sobre lo de las interferencias, haciendo un ajuste muy fino de la FI (Frecuencia Intermedia) de Audio, he minimizado estas, además de las resistencias. Veo que la señal de audio tiene demasiado ancho de banda.

Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Ene 11, 2011)

Cuando se hace monta mal el circuito en Manhattan tambien se producen los problemas que menciona fabian9013, pero es pertinente porque la cantidad de cables que cruzan tu montaje deben llevar rf por aqui y por alla infectando otras secciones. Pero felicitaciones, estuve buscando un circuito bueno para transmitir tv y gracias a tu experiencia con este creo que me decido. Otra cosa, podrias poner una foto de la parte inferior del trafo de sonido? es que necesito mas datos para poder darme cuenta que ese es el transformador que estoy buscando. Saludos


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 11, 2011)

Sobre lo de la interferencia, he conseguido casi eliminarla por completo, sigo pensando que se trata de que el transformador de FI no es el más adecuado por lo que el ancho de banda de la portadora de audio, que según normas debe de ser de 5 kHz, es de más anchura, y produce interferencias en la portadora de video y especialmente en la crominancia (señal de color). Al haber reducido la potencia de la señal subportadora de audio, se ha reducido también el ancho de banda.





En la imagen que te muestro, tienes que fijarte en la parte de abajo del Transformador. Tienes que ver como el hilo de cobre esmaltado viene del interior y va soldado y enrrollado (cuesta verlo) a los pines de soldadura del transformador. Esto es vital porque un transformador de FI puede ser perfectamente confundido con una inductancia variable dentro de una caja de Faraday.

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 22, 2011)

Bueno, os comento novedades.

Rehice el circuito en modo Manhattan, con los componentes del circuito oscilador tumbados sobre la placa de circuito impreso y las patas lo más cortas posible y han mejorado algunas cosas. Os cuento que el circuito oscilador es muy sensible y si se hace trabajar por encima de los 8 V podría bloquearse y dejar de oscilar, calentándose y destruyéndose el transistor oscilador principal.

Sobre la etapa de proceso de video, la he eliminado por completo, ataco directamente al transistor Q2 (2N3904) aunque yo he usado BC547/548 y todo resulta igual de bien. 

Pongo una imagen para aclarar.





Modificaciones: 

*C10 - *en el diagrama dice 100 pF, cambiar por *1 nF
Filtro pi - *eliminar y dejar solo el condensador de acoplo de 0.001 (1nF), si se monta el filtro pi, se pierde mucha potencia y estabilidad.
*Circuito de entrada - *eliminar, degrada mucho la calidad de imagen, sustituir por una resistencia variable de 10 KΩ, con esta ajustamos la modulación de video, la calidad de imagen y viveza de colores mejoran notablemente.
*Bobina: *5 vueltas en vez de 3, con 3 vueltas y 9 V la oscilación se interrumpe (vamos, que se corta la emisión). Con 5 vueltas esto mejora pero a las 2 horas el emisor de golpe deja de funcionar previamente bajada de potencia.  Con 8 V y las espiras *muy juntas* calidad de imagen buena (casi desparecen las interferencias de rayitas de las que hablé anteriormente), funcionando el el canal 3 de VHF (55 Mhz) y con alimentación de 8 V. Con un cable de 10 mts externo la emisión puede ser recibida en 3 manzanas con una TV b/n portátil con antena telescópica y con buena calidad. En este caso la emisión no se interrumpe (voltaje regulado con un 7808)

La calidad de sonido es mejor que la del transmisor de TV de electrónica 2.000.com, además, podemos modular con mayor nivel de audio sin producir distorsiones. Mucha atención a la hora de transmitir, debido a su potencia podria generar interferencias en canales anexos, de hecho, en una calle más abajo puede recibirse perfectamente. Para las pruebas en una tercera planta, la recepción se hizo con una antena de FM externa circular y se recibía perfectamente sin amplificador ni boosters.

Saludos.


----------



## javieromero (Feb 25, 2011)

Hola Andrxx:

 Soy de Chile, y quisiera felicitar por el transmisor logrado, quisiera hacer unas preguntas:

-Si has eliminado la entrada de audio y dejaste solo la de video ¿como podré escuchar o tengo que conectar cable coaxial?

-La bajada de potencia se debe al tipo de transformador que usas o porque hay un filtro de por medio?

-Como soluciono para que la transmision sigua continua y no caiga con lo anterior.

-Has probado el alcance con un booster de por medio?

Espero respuesta alguna.

Saludos,
Javier


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 26, 2011)

No, la entrada de audio sigue, de hecho, el circuito de audio sigue intacto, lo que he eliminado ha sido el circuito de proceso de video, fíjate que encima del tr de Frecuencia intermedia está la entrada de audio marcada como "Audio In".

Sobre la bajada de potencia, se trata porque lo estaba alimentando con 9 V y el BC548 primer oscilador se calentaba tanto y se "bloqueaba", por decirlo de alguna manera. Con 8 V la transmisión es totalmente continua. De hecho, tocaba el BC547 y me quemaba el dedo de como se calentaba.

No he probado con un booster pero el que tengo, que es un preamplificador de mástil de la marca Hirshmann, da menos alcance, vamos, que podría hasta quemarlo, porque a la entrada podría estar ingresando una potencia de salida elevada que el amplificador no podría "digerir". Es como si a un preamplificador de micrófono le inyecto a su entrada la salida de una etapa de potencia de 10 W, pues lo mismo pero aplicado a RF.

Saludos.


----------



## JOHN JAIRO CORTES (Feb 26, 2011)

hola chicos solo quiero aportar mis conocimientos en el mundo de la electronica, me puedo dar el lujo de decirles que e experimentado ya hace mas de un año con este circuito que parece muy prometedor, la verdad logre unos resultados del 80% y cabe resaltar que su potencial es aceptable siempre y cuando sea a campo abierto, pero desafortunadamente es muy complejo por los componentes pasivos empleados en dicho transmisor.

dada la siguiente aclaracion dare muchos de los problemas que se presentan en este tipo de circuitos (sobretodo todo lo que tenga que ver con radiofrecuencias y mas a un en la transmicion de tv)

a mayor voltage, mayor dicipacion de los componentes lo cual incrementa la temperatura, no entrare mucho en detalles pero bale aclarar que en el caso de los transistores y las bobinas es algo muy delicado dado que este factor altera de manera notoria el comportamiento del mismo componente en si ocacionando la mala operacion del transmisor.

les recomiendo leer detenidamente los datasheet de los componentes requerido y no embarcarno en un proyecto en el cual no profundisamos y que lo mas molesto es dedicar nuestro tiempo y fracasar en el intento, yo personalmente me a venture muchas veces armar estos circuitos que por cierto fueron unos cuantos que me pusieron a quemar neuronas apero el unico lado positivo es la adquisicion de conocimientos en el tema de rf y porsupuesto que algunos de ellos me funcionaron pero di muchas bueltas con el tema del audio en fin.
lo mas critico del circuito es el sif (sistema de frecuencia intermedia o if, o circuito tanque) ese bendito transformador de rf si que le saca canas para la calibracion de la misma, por ello si leen bien el autor (que dudo mucho que lo haya hecho y probado) dise claramente que se utilice un sif que se pueda adactar, tambien aclara el numero de bueltas que se deben suministrae en cada bobina (primaria y secundaria) y el condensador de 220 pf, bueno yo probe mas de 20 bobinas de esas y unas andaban a media si no era el audio era el video que se veia mal en fin,probe las indicaciones del autor y funciono pero pero con un sumbido muy molesto (supongo que era devido a una fuente de poder que no era la apropiada) ojo con un detalle, como les mencione anteriormente no todas los sif tienen ese bendito condensador de 220pf, por lo que te veras obligado a ponerselo, algunos bienen con el condensador pequeñito pero sera aconcejable si tienes el instrumental suficiente que lo midas para sersiorarte que sea el valor requerido y sino remplasarlo. como les desia en cuanto a la fuente de voltaje si esta es muy alta si supera mas de un amperio les puedo asegurar que estaras cambiando transistores a cada rato, en lo posible consiguela de 500ma te lo digo por experiencia y tendras mejores resultados, a demas ese q1, q2 y q4 son muy propensos a qumarcen debido a lo anteriory y la bobina selectora de canal cuando ya as calibrado se corre la vendita frecuencia.
como ya sabran si alguien esta experimentando en rf es mejor que tengan a mano un buen trimador (destornillador no metalico) para calibrar los sif que son bastantes sencible y propensos a dirtorciones y un buen calculo de antena no esta de mas para que transmita en la frecuencia deseada y al macima potencia que este circuito pueda entregar. disculparan tanta chachara pero les aseguro que algunos les servira, sigan todos los lineamientos y veran que lo pueden lograr, a se me olvidaba independientemente mi saporte dobre ls pcb el metodo manjatan la verdad no me parece muy estetico, un bun pcb hecho con su buen plano a masa es bueno siempre y cuando no esageres que el traso de pistas que no debe ser muy grueso, y si la verdad entre menos trasos (me refiero a la distancia de las pistas entre un componente y otro) ayuda pues menos interferencia parasitas bas a generarle al tranmisor y usar algun cable apantayado si tienes que puentiar algun lado del pcb. 
posdata: pueden usar otro tipo de transistores, no se limiten a lo que aparece en el plano indagen mas en el tema de transistores y encontraran una bariedad para el uso en transmisores como el c9018 que me andaban mucho mejor que los de combate como les desimos en colombia 2n3904 jejejej. otro cosa para darle mayor estabilidad es bueno utilisar didos zener y unos buenos condensadores que supiman los picos de voltaje para el transformador que usen con el fin conseguir una señal plana uniforme que no distorcione nada ni el audio y video.
un saludo desde comolombia jjc (mecatronico)


----------



## mcrven (Feb 27, 2011)

fabian9013 dijo:


> Lo que te puedo recomendar es que *lo hubiese hecho al estilo manhatan, asi evitas capacitancias e inductancia parasitas en la pista*.



Aún si lo construyes con este método (Cosa que ya hiciste), te falta algo que en RF es vital. Te sugiero encerrar toda la sección RF en un blindaje total (metelo en una lata de sardinas), dejando solo salida por el conector de antena y la entrada de alimentación mediante un capacitor conocido como Thrue-Panel o Feed-Thrue Capacitor (Espero lo puedas conseguir). O pasando el cable de alimentación a través de un pedacito de tubo capilar de cobre, soldado directamente al blindaje. Audio mediante un conector RCA o similar. No olvides dejar luces en el blindaje para permitir el ajuste de trimmers y bobinas y, hacerlos con herramientas de plástico o fibra, para no interferir con el cuerpo.

Debería quedar como un sintonizador de TV o algo similar.

Si se te ha fundido el TR oscilador, puede ser por defecto de polarización o por falta de disipador para el TR mismo o porque, al elevar la tensión, también se eleva la corriente a traves de él y no soporta eso.


Saludos:


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 27, 2011)

Vamos a ver, primero gracias por vuestros consejos, os cuento, el circuito ahora está encerrado dentro de una caja de una fuente de alimentación de ordenador con conectores RCA (incluido el de antena, la masa está conectada a la caja metáica, ten en cuenta que cuando hice las fotos el circuito estaba en fase de pruebas, antes de encerrarlo en el gabinete). Para ajustarlo uso las mismas rendijas de ventilación. El transistor no se quemó, se calentaba y dejaba de oscilar, repito de alimentando con 8 V la transmisión es continua y ha estado horas y hotas en marcha sin ninguna alteración en el emisor.

A veces lo de blindar el circuito es buena solución pero otras veces no, eso mismo hice con el transmisor de electrónica2.000, lo metí dentro de una caja de una fuente de pc y al taparla la emisión se alteraba tanto que la calidad de imagen bajaba y la emisión no era limpia. Estos circuitos son muy críticos, mucho más que un transmisor de FM o AM.

Sobre lo del transistor, es como si por no estar la bobina bien hecha (al apretar las espiras aumentaba la calidad de la transmisión), el consumo era elevado y el TR se calentaba. Es un BC548 en encapsulado TO-92, ahora mismo, el circuito está preparado (tras las modificaciones) para estar horas y horas en marcha, cosa que ya he hecho pero con las modificacioes que os he puesto más arriba.

Saludos y gracias por vuestras aportaciones.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 27, 2011)

Andrxx dijo:


> * El transistor no se quemó, se calentaba y dejaba de oscilar,* ...
> 
> *A veces lo de blindar el circuito es buena solución pero otras veces no, ... *
> 
> ...



Te voy a mostrar que todo eso tiene relación. Todo esos fenómenos que tú observas en el comportamiento del equipo, se deben a una cualidad que se me pasó por alto no habértela comentado antes. Mis disculpas.

Todo circuito de RF debe cumplir con la condición de sintonía. Al probarlo sin caja, la sintonía es diferente. Cuando lo introduces en una caja (Blindaje) toda la cualidad de sintonía varía. Al variar esta, la corriente que circula por los TRs, en este caso, se eleva en razón exponencial. Por eso es que, cuando mueves la bobina, mejora o empeora la imagen del TX o, por lo menos es lo que tú ves. Esto es porque no cuentas con instrumentos conectados al TX (Sección RF), que te permitan ver si este, está en sintonía o no. Un TX sintonizado consume muy poca corriente (De acuerdo a su potencia, claro está), mejora el ancho de banda y emite menos armónicos o señales espúreas.

Lo que mencionas de un TX de AM o FM, no es un indicador válido. Recuerda: un TX, es un TX. Un sistema para producir señales de radio. AM o FM son señales que se adicionan 
a la RF para que las lleve a lugares remotos.

En un TX para TV tienes juntas, pero no revueltas, ambas señales: AM para el video y FM para el sonido. Por eso es que mencionas que suena "como una emisora de FM pero no estéreo" (También le puedes poner estéreo, si quieres).

Te sugiero visites la página de la revista URE - Revista de la "Union de Radio-aficionados Españoles" - y busques en ellas, o en los consejos de la página, cómo es que se sintonizan los circuitos de RF. También podrías bajar la versión free del "The Radio Amateur Handbuck", es todo un curso de ingeniería para RF. Está pensado para radio-aficionados y en él se explican muchas cosas en relación.

Verifico luego tus avances y, cualquier cosa, a la orden. Soy Radio-aficionado de Venezuela, con varios equipos construidos en mi haber. ( YV 5 MHE )

Saludos:


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 28, 2011)

Primero, darte las gracias por tan sabios consejos, soy español y conozco la URE y a personas que están dentro. Sobre lo del estéreo, en España, con la TV analógica, el estéreo se modulaba con otra subportadora separada 5,85 Mhz de la portadora principal, con un ancho de banda de 0,5 Mhz y modulada (según recuerdo) en QPSK, por lo que se mecesitaría una modulación digital. Muy pocos receptores en españa están preparados para recibir señales moduladas en NICAM estéreo (yo tengo uno), en españa se ha emitido en mono durante años (ahora con la TV digital no).

Saludos y gracias por los consejos.


----------



## ALEX GONZALEZ BARRIENTOS (Mar 22, 2011)

El trasmisor de la foto, no es el mismo del pablin,  ya que el de pablin  ¡No usa   capacitadores variable, y en la foto   aparece  con dos   condensadores  variable,   por lo que se  puede   establecer que estan mintiendo.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 22, 2011)

ALEX GONZALEZ BARRIENTOS dijo:


> El trasmisor de la foto, no es el mismo del pablin,  ya que el de pablin  ¡No usa   capacitadores variable, y en la foto   aparece  con dos   condensadores  variable,   por lo que se  puede   establecer que estan mintiendo.



Se dijo claramente ''no hacer caso los condensadores variables de al lado ya que _son de otro proyecto_''

Saludos

(pd: tambien soy de ancud, que coincidencia...)


----------



## Astharoth (Ago 25, 2011)

Aqui esta mi transmisor


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 27, 2011)

¿Va bien?

Luego os pongo fotos de otra PCB que hice, y vamos, los resultados 100 veces mejor.


----------



## Astharoth (Ago 27, 2011)

Hola Andrxx me preguntaba si pudiste transmitir en un televisor más actual, es decir con el transmisor que monte solo pude transmitir en televisores blanco y negro, andá de maravilla en estos televisores antiguos.

PD. Gracias por compartir tus experiencias y modificaciones que le realizaste en el circuito original.


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 28, 2011)

Pues sí, lo probé en las siguientes TVs.

1 - ITT Nokia de los 90, se veia en color bien.
2 - PHILIPS de los 90 Color.
3 - Protech Color.
4 - TV portatil b/An
5 - Seleco 20SM624 Color.

Si ves que la emisión es mala haz lo siguiente.

El primer transistor oscilador asociado a la bobina de sintonía cambialo por un 2N2219 y el condensador C10 ponlo de 100 pF y mira resultados. Algunas TVs modernas llevan circuitos correctores de video que cuando detectan una señal deficiente (relacion S-R) o cualquier ruido eléctrico inducido en la señal de Video en Banda Base no se ve bien. Haz fotos, que las vea y te doy orientaciones.


----------



## nparede (Abr 17, 2012)

Buenos dias Andrxx,
quisiera hacer una consulta, estoy armando este circuito, necesitaria hacerlo transmitir entre los canales 7 y 13 (no 2 y 6), que tendria que modificar en este circuito ?, modificando la bobina variable seria suficiente ?, como la tendria que hacer ?, yo hice la bobina sobre un plastico que adentro contiene la ferrita movil que muevo con un destornillador no metalico, ó tendria que tener algun capacitor variable puesto en otro lado para este rango ? (de ser asi que tendria que modificar), gracias desde ya por responder, saludos desde Argentina.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 17, 2012)

Hola nparede.

Yo creo que con sólo modificar un poco las espiras de la bobina osciladora principal podrás desplazarte del rango predeterminado aunque, no es algo exacto. Yo hice dos prototipos, el primero cubria perfectamentes los canales de la banda baja de VHF I Española (48 ~ 64 Mhz) y en el segundo prototipo de 68 Mhz no bajaba.

Tal y como estás haciendo la bobina vas por buen camino. Luego cuando tengas armado el transmisor ya podrás hacer ajustes separando/juntando las espiras.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 18, 2012)

Ah, se me olvido deciros que sustituyais el BC548 /2N3904 de la etapa osciladora por un 2N2219 metalizado.

Saludos.


----------



## nparede (Abr 19, 2012)

Andrxx dijo:


> Ah, se me olvido deciros que sustituyais el BC548 /2N3904 de la etapa osciladora por un 2N2219 metalizado.
> 
> Saludos.


 



Andrxx, gracias desde ya por tu pronta respuesta, el circuito lo hice al estilo "Manhattan",

1) te cuento que no consegui 2N2219 para Q4, como habia leido todo este post ya se lo habia sustituido por un 2N2222 metálico (TO-18), que es similar según las hojas de datos, puede andar ?

2) con respecto al primer transistor Q1 puse un BC548, la fuente (utilicé un transformador de 12V - 500ma) la regulé con un 7808 y tengo 8V ahora), pero cuando la conecte el transistor Q1 calentaba un monton al punto de quemar en segundos, todavia no modifique la bobina L4 (esta con 3 vueltas y la voy a hacer en 5 vueltas tal como vi que recomendas), espero que mejore ahi, cualquier sugerencia la escucharé con atención, me desespera que caliente mucho este transistor y no pueda probar nada.

3) ya elimine el filtro pi, y con respecto a C10, lo dejo en 100pf o en 1nf ?

4) como antena esta bien conectar un cable de 75 ohms (seria antena externa) de unos 20 cms con una ficha de TV hembra y en el medio enchufarle una varilla de cobre estañado de unos 10 cms ?, sirve esto de antena ?, 
el cable este de 75 ohms que saldria de la plaqueta puede ser de 1 metro o mejor si es de alguna medida inferior ?, serviria conectarle una antena de uhf-vhf ?

5) los demás transistores los dejé con 2N3904, afecta en algo ?, o los cambio por BC548 ?

6) la entrada de video definitivamente la recomendas eliminar y dejar solo el preset de 10k, hago directamente esto o pruebo primero como está en el circuito original a ver que calidad de imagen me da ?


gracias desde ya por tus respuestas (disculpas que sean muchas preguntas), no veo la hora transmitir y sintonizarlo en la tv, saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 19, 2012)

nparede dijo:


> Andrxx, gracias desde ya por tu pronta respuesta, el circuito lo hice al estilo "Manhattan",
> 
> 1) te cuento que no consegui 2N2219 para Q4, como habia leido todo este post ya se lo habia sustituido por un 2N2222 metálico (TO-18), que es similar según las hojas de datos, puede andar ?
> 
> ...



No, no es ninguna molestia  para esos estamos 

El problema que estás teniendo es que la oscilación "se corta" y empieza a aumentar la intensidad que recorre la primera parte osciladora. Tanto BC548 como 2N3904 como 2N2219 como 2N2222 sirven perfectamente aunque aconsejo los metalizados porque se calientan y porque me dieron mejor resultado. Usa el condensador de 100 pF. Con eso solo montado, enciende la TV y sintonizalo en el canal que quieras de la banda baja de VHF, si de golpe pes que al aplicar potencial al circuito la imagen se vuelve "negra" o salen rayas que cambian conforme giras el nucleo de ferrita, vas por buen camino.

La bobina es *muy muy muy critica *te aconsejo que busques alguna horma de algún bote de FI de alguna TV vieja o de alguna inductancia con nucleo de ferrita variable.

Los demás transistores si los dejas en 2n3904 no pasa nada, el critico es el asociado a la bobina osciladora.

Si lo deseas, monta el circuito con la parte de video y verás como al aplicar la modificación mía sube la calidad de imagen.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## nparede (Abr 19, 2012)

Andrxx, gracias desde ya, te cuento,

hoy hice todas las modificaciones de este post,
la bobina L4 la tengo bobinada sobre una horna de plastico con el ferrite variable dentro,

sintonice el TV en canal 3, y apenas movi el ferrite de L4 (ahora con 5 vueltas y espiras separadas a 1 mm cada una) con un destornillador se puso negra la imagen en el TV,

tocando los transistores Q1 y Q4 (2N2222) note como calentaban, luego puse el TV en canal 5 y moviendo la ferrite bien hacia adentro lo sintonice hasta que quedo negra la imagen nuevamente, 

en un momento no me anduvo mas el transmisor, me di cuenta despues que cuando tocaba Q4 este estaba frio, o sea, se quemo el transistor este,

consulta, el 2N2219 soporta mas potencia que el 2N2222 ?, sino pense en poner otro 2N2222 pero con una aleta disipadora, si conoces algun transistor alternativo por favor avisame,

para Q1 se podria poner un 2N2222 tambien ?


lo que me llamo la atencion es que si bien le inserte señal de video y audio nunca vi imagen de video, solo negro y un barrido blanco mientras movia L4, previamente hice la modificacion de video, dejando solo el preset de 10K entre la entrada de video y la base del transistor Q2, que puede ser ?, puede ser que el transformador SIF no ande ?, tiene el capacitor de 220pf en paralelo tal cual dice el esquema, le movia el tornillo pero nunca escuche audio, puede que por esto tampoco transmita el video ?


gracias desde ya y saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 20, 2012)

¿Que tensión estas utilizando para alimentar el circuito? Puede que sea excesiva aunque en el manual aconsejen entre 9 y 12 V

Q1 no debería de calentar, si calienta es que pasa algo raro ¿Lo has montado bien el circuito? De hecho, Q1 te puede servir un BC547 y 2N3904, en el caso de Q4 si, debe calentar un poco. Dices que ya ha llegado a salir señal aunque sin imagen, eso significa que oscila el transistor.

Lo que es extraño es lo de la señal de video... que cosa más rara, debería de verse, revisa el circuito porque emitir, está emitiendo pero no llega la señal de video al paso final. La señal de video entra a través de Q2 y luego pasa a Q1.

Sobre lo del audio, primero intentemos emitir una imagen y ya después apliquemos el audio, esto lo digo porque muchos TVs tienen un killer de audio cuando no reciben imagen (no señal, sino imagen).


----------



## nparede (Abr 20, 2012)

Hola Andrexx, buenos dias, gracias por responder,


lo alimento con 8V regulado por un 7808, son 8V y los medi con un tester,
vi que si usaba un trafo de mas de 1 amper se quemaban los transistores segun comentan, pero en mi caso uso uno de 12V - 500ma, por lo que no deberian quemarse, voy a revisarlo bien, hice la plaqueta al estilo manhattan, y no hay corto porque lo medi ya, y medi cada resistencia y capacitor antes de ensamblar, como asi a los transistores les media la ganancia, si transmitia puede ser el trafo SIF o no ?.

O que la capacidad del filtro interno del SIF este mal ?, yo creo que lo medi y no tenia capacitor, por eso le puse uno externo de 220pf segun dice en el circuito, esta bien esa capacidad, si ya oscila tendria algo que ver ese capacitor ?, hoy cuando vuelva cambio transistores y me fijo de tenerlo menos tiempo encendido hasta que encuentre el problema.

Sintonizado consume menos corriente y calientan menos los transistores, esto es asi ?,
note que con el TV apagado calentaban mas,

puede ser la antena ?, no puse la R de 75 ohms, puse medio metro de coaxil de 75 ohms y una antena VHF de tv, transmite igual sin esa antena y calientan lo mismo los transistores te comento,

L4 no puede ser no ?, lo hice con 5 vueltas y parece que va bien, gracias desde ya por tu ayuda, saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 20, 2012)

Te voy a comentar algunas cosas, la intensidad máxima de la fuente, el que esté la antena acoplada o nocon los 75 ohm (solo va a influir un poco en la imagen) son cosas que no tienen nada que ver con lo que te está pasando. 

Ahora, Q4 si se debe calentar, un poco, pero los demás transistores no, es algo que me resulta muy extraño. Una pregunta ¿Que calibre de hilo usas para hacer la bobina osciladora? Aunque el número de vueltas sea correcto si el hilo es demasiado fino podría hacer que el transistor Q4 asociado a la bobina osciladora "auto-oscile", que quede sin oscilar (por eso la imagen negra en la pantalla de tv se te corto) y la intensidad aumente tanto que el transistor acabe destruyéndose.

Otra cosa, ¿podrías subirme fotos? me gustaría ver el montaje.

PD: En las primeras pruebas yo usé un trozo de cable y no pasó nada, la antena de 75 ohm déjala para el final, cuando el circuito funcione.

Un saludo y suerte.

PD: Otra cosa, Q1 no es normal que se caliente, mira a ver si te has equivocado al montar el transistor o algo. Es muy raro que Q1 caliente. Yo creo que algo debes de tener mla y por eso al inyectar señal de video no se ha materializado en la TV en tiempo que ha estado oscilando.


----------



## nparede (Abr 20, 2012)

Andrxx,

gracias por responder,
utilicé para L4 alambre esmaltado AWG24 (0,5 mm) segun decia en la pagina de pablin,


hoy saco una foto y te la adjunto, asi vez la horma de plastico que utilice,


los transistores estan todos con la polaridad adecuada, ya que coinciden con el circuito manhatan, y como utilice 2N3904 coinciden con el dibujo, excepto el BC548 y el 2N2222 que van distintos, pero los conecte bien ya que utilice el datasheet y ademas los medi con el tester para confirmar B,C y E de cada transistor.

No descarto nada igual, puede haber otro problema, hoy te paso una foto (te va decir mas que mil descripciones) de la plaqueta con todo montado,

gracias y saludos.





			
				nparede dijo:
			
		

> Andrxx,
> 
> gracias por responder,
> utilicé para L4 alambre esmaltado AWG24 (0,5 mm) segun decia en la pagina de pablin,
> ...


 


Nota: el diametro de la horma sobre la que bobine L4 es de 3 o 4 mm, puede ser que sea muy chica ?,
entonces la bobina seria mas chica y por eso calentaria mucho Q4, decime de que diametro es la horma que utilizaste o bien poneme un link para ver como es, aca vi una horma: http://www.clubse.com.ar/diego/notas/2/nota55.htm (ver figura 7), nada que ver con la que utilice, igual pongo una foto despues, gracias, saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 20, 2012)

nparede dijo:


> Andrxx,
> 
> gracias por responder,
> utilicé para L4 alambre esmaltado AWG24 (0,5 mm) segun decia en la pagina de pablin,
> ...



Ya sospecho lo que te puede pasar, no estás usando una horma adecuada, tiene que ser como la de la figura siete del enlace que me has pasado. Yo creo que Q1 se calienta en exceso como consecuencia del exceso de consumo que produce Q4 por no tener el tanque LC la inductancia adecuada.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 20, 2012)

Andrxx dijo:


> Ya sospecho lo que te puede pasar, no estás usando una horma adecuada, tiene que ser como la de la figura siete del enlace que me has pasado. Yo creo que Q1 se calienta en exceso como consecuencia del exceso de consumo que produce Q4 por no tener el tanque LC la inductancia adecuada.



Les recuerdo que es el OSCILADOR base. No hay una inductáncia adecuada. El problema parece ser la polarización del TR. Prueben a cambiarla un poco.

Eleven de a poco el valor de R10 hasta que deje de oscilar Q1. Verifiquen temperatura y lo fijan donde les convenga. Podrían probar con un potenciómetro también.

Recuerden tratar de colocar un disipador.


----------



## nparede (Abr 20, 2012)

Gracias desde ya por responder a todos,

Andrxx,
el motivo por el que calentaba Q4 era la bobina efectivamente, hoy consegui un horma similar a la de la foto del link que te envie, y ya no calienta como antes, ademas puse un 2N2219 que consegui, igual le voy a poner un disipador despues,

con respecto a Q1 tenia un corto del emisor que se tocaba a masa (vi la pista que tocaba), 
ya lo arregle y no calienta mas,

al menos ahora lo puedo tener transmitiendo sin que se queme nada y hacer pruebas,


puse señal de audio y video, y ajustando L4 logre que se ponga negra la pantalla sintonizando en canal 3,
puse señal de video y audio: el video se veia pero no muy bien, audio nunca tuve,


seguro el problema ahora es el SIF (lo tengo con un capacitor de 220 picos puesto afuera actualmente), y por mas que ajustara el sif nunca tuve audio,
puede ser por eso que la imagen no se vea bien tambien ?


voy a cambiar el SIF, pregunta, si no tuviera el capacitor interno, es valido ponerle uno afuera ?, de que valor recomendas ?,


gracias desde ya a todos por su aporte, poco a poco ira funcionando, saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 21, 2012)

Bueno, primero tratemos el tema de la imagen ¿Cómo has montado el circuito? ¿Cómo viene en el diagrama o como lo puse yo por ahi arriba? ¿De que capacidad has puesto C10?


----------



## nparede (Abr 21, 2012)

Hola Andrxx,

gracias por responder,
C10 lo puse como dice en el diagrama de 100pf,

hice la modificacion de video tal como dijiste, solo deje el preset de 10k entre la entrada de video y la base del transistor Q2,

adjunto una imagen de como va quedando actualmente,

gracias desde ya, saludos.



Ahi adjunte la imagen,
saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 21, 2012)

Ya la he visto, el circuito y el SIF no tienen mala pinta, por ahora hemos conseguido transmitir imagen. Ahora conecta la antena de VHF que tenias y ponle entre activo y malla una resistencia de 75 ohm a ver si te mejora la imagen.

Otra cosa, sobre el SIF ¿de donde lo has sacado?


----------



## nparede (Abr 21, 2012)

Andrxx, gracias por responder,

el sif lo compre en una casa (negocio) que vende componentes de RF casi exclusivamente (la unica asi que conozco en Argentina, no es que vas en cualquier casa de electronica y compras componentes de radiofrecuencia, parece que estuviera cada ves mas obsoleto conseguir estas cosas), 

es un transformador para RF me dijo el dueño de esta casa, le pedi uno sintonizado en 4,5 mhz, y no importa que le dijera, cuando vio mi circuito me dijo que era ese el que necesitaba,

de todas formas tengo otro para cambiar, el que viene en un cuadrado tipo cromado con el clasico tornillo negro (o de algun color) de los que trae cualquier radio a transistores de am,

me preguntas porque ves medio raro el sif ?, yo tambien lo veo asi, pero tiene 2 patitas de un lado y 3 del otro, creo que lo medi y no tenia el capacitor interno, o tal vez no lo recuerdo, el tema es que le puse el capacitor de 220 pf afuera (quedo soldado del lado de las pistas por eso no se ve), esto es valido en caso de que no viniera el capacitor dentro del sif ?, 

si no existiera ese capacitor no tendria audio al no tener oscilación verdad ?, afectaria al video tambien ?

como ves lo monte en placa de fibra de vidrio para que sea estable a altas frecuencias (pensando en transmitir en canales de 7 a 13 originalmente), o sea de 175 a 215 mhz segun la tabla de wiki para america del sur: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Frecuencias_de_los_canales_de_televisi%C3%B3n


pero bueno, primero quiero que funcione, y despues ver como hacer para transmitir a frecuencia mas alta para acercarme a estos canales,

que sugeririas para eso ?, tendria que sustituir C7 o C9 que estan cerca de Q4 por algun trimmer variable digamos de 6 a 45 pf, entonces al bajar la capacidad (con respecto a el valor original de C7 o C9 deberia aumentar la frecuencia de oscilación) podria ser posible llegar a transmitir en los canales 7 al 13 asi ?,
C7 es el que forma el circuito oscilador con L4 no ?, si le bajo la capacidad oscilaria a mas alta frecuencia cierto ?, o perderia estabilidad ?,



gracias desde ya por tus respuestas, hago la prueba que me dijiste y te aviso, saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 22, 2012)

Vamos a ir por partes. Ese emisor está pensado y diseñado para la banda baja de VHF desde los 48 Mhz hasta los 67 por lo que en esa banda dará sus mejores resultados, lo digo por experiencia propia. Dices que ves imagen pero con mala calidad, ¿no puede ser que estés sintonizando un armónico? Dime exactamente en que canal sintonizas tu señal y a ser posible, la frecuencia. De todas maneras, este circuito no da la misma calidad de imagen en los mismos canales por lo que tendrás que ir probando hasta ver en cual da mejor resultado. Como muy bien has dicho, modificando L4 podrás variar la frecuencia de emisión. También lo mismo con C7 de 22 pF aunque no sé si eso supondría inestabilidad en el circuito.

Ahora, el SIF, haz una prueba, con el tester en posicion de continuidad mide a ver si hay continuidad entre  las patillas del secundario. Luego repite la misma prueba en las patillas del primario. Si la FI no está bien ajustada debería de verse interferencias en imagen y crepitaciones al ritmo del audio. 

Cuando hagas la prueba del SIF (desoldado del circuito) te voy a proponer otra cosa. Yo, ante la imposibilidad de encontrar uno adecuado opté por bobinarlo yo mismo y poner en serie con el primario un condensador variable de 0 ~ 60 pF e irlo ajustando hasta que obtuviera audio y al final, quedó muy bien.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 22, 2012)

me pregunto que función cumple Q6.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 22, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> me pregunto que función cumple Q6.



Sospecho que se trata de un amplificador de RF.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 22, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> me pregunto que función cumple Q6.





Andrxx dijo:


> Sospecho que se trata de un amplificador de RF.



La verdad es que los dos necesitan anteojos nuevos.

¿No se dan cuenta que Q5 y Q6 están en paralelo?


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 22, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> La verdad es que los dos necesitan anteojos nuevos.
> 
> ¿No se dan cuenta que Q5 y Q6 están en paralelo?



Pues explicanoslo...


----------



## mcrven (Abr 22, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> La verdad es que los dos necesitan anteojos nuevos.
> 
> ¿No se dan cuenta que *Q5 y Q6 están en paralelo*?





Andrxx dijo:


> Pues explicanoslo...



La cosa como que es seria, eh...


----------



## nparede (Abr 23, 2012)

Andrxx,
buenos dias,

estoy sintonizando en canal 3, la frecuencia de video seria 61.25 mhz y la de audio 65.75 mhz para Argentina de acuerdo a esta tabla: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Frecuencias_de_los_canales_de_televisi%C3%B3n#Am.C3.A9rica_y_Corea_del_Sur

es el canal donde mejor sintonia logro, hoy pruebo con la R de 75 ohms y la antena de TV de vhf/uhf,

gracias y saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 23, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> La cosa como que es seria, eh...



Bueno, pero queremos saberlo, porque según usted estamos equivocados ¿pero en que?



> Andrxx,
> buenos dias,
> 
> estoy sintonizando en canal 3, la frecuencia de video seria 61.25 mhz y  la de audio 65.75 mhz para Argentina de acuerdo a esta tabla: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:F..._Corea_del_Sur
> ...



Ahora, sobre el audio ¿has conseguido modular audio o solo oyes ruido blanco?


----------



## mcrven (Abr 23, 2012)

Expliquemos pues...



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> me pregunto que función cumple Q6.



Fíjense: DJ_Glenn pregunta, qué función cumple Q6.

Aquí es cuando no se da cuenta que Q5 y Q6 están unidos en paralelo: Base con Base, Emisor con Emisor y Colector con Colector. Por lo tanto, este par de TRs forman un conjunto único. Cumplen con la misma función.





Andrxx dijo:


> Sospecho que se trata de un amplificador de RF.



Aquí tú le respondes con una sospecha.

Desde luego que tu aseveración es cierta.

Verán: Q4 es el oscilador que cubre la banda de TV y el par Q5, Q6 constituye el amplificador de "potencia" o salida de RF para dicha banda.

La señal de video debe ser modulada en amplitud (AM) y esto se logra mediante los TRs Q2 (preamplificador) y Q1 amplificador de audio modulador. Este último modifica la tensión de colectores del par Q5, Q6 siguiendo las ondas producidas por el generador de video y de sincronismo.

Q3 es el oscilador de 4,5 MHz que es modulado en frecuencia y es para agregar el sonido. Esta frecuencia modulada es inyectada a la base de Q2 y, amplificada por Q1, mezclada con la señal de video, también modula la portadora de RF.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 23, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> Expliquemos pues...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu información, desde luego, una explicación muy buena. 

De hecho, yo pensaba eso pero como no estaba seguro al 100 % no quise "darmelas de listo".


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 23, 2012)

Es cierto, no miré bien esa parte... viendolo de nuevo tiene razón mcrven. Estan en paralelo... colector con colector, base con base y emisor con emisor y R11 polariza las bases de los dos transistores.

Qué dicen de agregar un sintetizador al oscilador, agregando un varicap en serie con c7?


----------



## nparede (Abr 23, 2012)

Andrxx,
gracias por responder,

si coloco la R de 75 ohms en la antena no se ve nada, asi que quedo afuera,
con la antena de TV de vhf/uhf la imagen la transmite bastante bien, ese reemplazo de entrada de video que hiciste es genial, se ve con muy buena calidad,

ya reemplace T1 por un sif de esos de tornillo negro, en la parte de abajo se le veia un componente, seria capacitor supongo, el otro sif no tenia nada abajo, 

transmite ruido nada mas, si pongo el capacitor de 220 pf afuera entre los pines del extremo del secundario del sif no se escucha nada de audio, asi que ese capacitor lo descarte (solo lo probaba para experimentar si mejoraba algo), seria el mismo valor que trae el sif en teoria adentro,

con este sif escucho mas fuerte el audio, pero por ahora solo es ruido, no es ruido blanco, es un "grrrrrrrrrrrrr",

medi los dos sif con el tester y estan bien los primarios y secundarios,

que capacitor le agregarias, de que valor ?, esta oscilando mal por lo que escucho,


no se me ocurre nada, gracias desde ya por el aporte, saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 23, 2012)

nparede dijo:


> Andrxx,
> gracias por responder,
> 
> *si coloco la R de 75 ohms en la antena no se ve nada, ...*
> ...



Si lees un poco mi explicación para andrxx y para DJ_Glenn en el punto que se refiere a Q3, te darás cuenta que se trata de un Oscilador. Este debe estar oscilando exactamente a 4,5000... MHz (Sistema NTSC. No recuerdo si para PAL y/o SECAM sea igual).

Así tan duro y crudo cómo te lo afirmo: 4,5000... MHz. Esto se debe comprobar con un frecuencímetro tomando la lectura en base de Q2 o, mejor aún en colector de Q2.

El SIF debe ser para esa frecuencia. Deberías obtenerlo como remplazo de los viejos TVs.

Cuando agregas el capacitor al SIF, lo que resulta es un desplazamiento de su punto de sintonía: a mayor capacidad más baja la frecuencia. Cuando le pongas el frecuencímetro, haz la prueba de agregar el capacitor y verás.

Si el oscilador de intercarrier (4,5 MHz) no está en esa frecuencia exacta, el discriminador del receptor (TV) no podrá sintonizar el canal de audio.

Espero haber sido claro. Saludos:

P.D.: Se me olvidaba lo de la R de 75Ω (Imagino que la estás colocando en vez de la antena).

Si colocas esa R en la salida de antena, estarás cargando el TX con lo que conocemos cómo Antena Fantasma. Toda la potencia del TX será disipada por ella y casi ninguna señal será irradiada. Cuando colocas la antena, la potencia del TX es conducida a la antena y, por ende, será irradiada.

Como es un transmisor de poca potencia no se le colocó un tanque de sintonía a las salida, aún ciando sí se debería colocar.

Otro punto muy importante: La antena debería sintonizarse exactamente para la frecuencia de transmisión elegida.


----------



## nparede (Abr 24, 2012)

Mcrven, buenos dias,
gracias por responder,


la R de 75 ohms se la colocaba junto con la antena de TV de vhf/uhf, y no trasmitia nada.

Removi la R de 75 ohms, y utilizando solo la antena de TV todo bien, transmitia y tenia buena calidad de imagen,
trasmito en canal 3, que es donde mejor se ve,


el SIF es (o eso me dijeron) de 4,5 mhz puesto que me lo vendieron en una casa de radiofrecuencia, 
o sea, al ver mi circuito me dijeron que era ese sif sin lugar a dudas (ayer lo reemplace por este ultimo que me vendieron: es uno con un tornillo negro) similar al de la figura 7 de esta pagina: http://www.clubse.com.ar/diego/notas/2/nota55.htm


el tema es que no tengo un frecuencimetro para medir,


lo unico que trasmite de audio es un "grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr", 

si muevo el tornillo de T1 se escucha "mas" o "menos" intenso ese ruido, pero nunca escucho audio,

probe moviendo el tornillo de T1, mientras movia el tornillo de L4, y si bien iba logrando ajustes de imagen nunca escuche "sonido" sino ruido,

voy a revisar bien mi circuito por si no hay un error en algun conexionado,

puedo decir que cuando medi T1 con un capacimetro en las escalas de 200 y de 2000 picos nunca me dio capacitancia: o sea, el capacitor interno entre los extremos del secundario del sif esta ausente al parecer,

en ese caso, podria poner un capacitor afuera ?, de que valor recomendas ?, puse de 220pf y ahi se iba el audio (no se escuchaba nada),


gracias a todos por responder desde ya,
saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 24, 2012)

nparede dijo:


> Mcrven, buenos dias,
> gracias por responder,
> 
> 
> ...



Voy a darte un consejo, pon en paralelo con el SIF un condensador variable de 0 a 60 pF o más. Luego, ajusta hasta que oigas un soplo o silencio. El primario del SIF junto con el condensador que debería de llevar conforman un circuito LC que debe de resonar (como muy bien te ha dicho mcrven) a 4,5 Mhz que es la frecuencia de audio que teneis alli (en España es de 5,5 Mhz) A ver si hay suerte.


----------



## nparede (Abr 24, 2012)

Andrxx, gracias por responder,
hoy hago la prueba, el primario del sif es del lado de 2 patitas y el secundario el de 3 patitas ?

ya que segun el esquema el dibujo del capacitor lo tiene del lado de 3 patitas,

pongo el capacitor del lado de 3 patitas ? (lado de Q3 segun esquema),

gracias por responder, saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 24, 2012)

nparede dijo:


> Andrxx, gracias por responder,
> hoy hago la prueba, el primario del sif es del lado de 2 patitas y el secundario el de 3 patitas ?
> 
> ya que segun el esquema el dibujo del capacitor lo tiene del lado de 3 patitas,
> ...



Ponlo en el lado de las tres patitas ya que en esa zona es donde está el circuito modulador de interportadora de audio y donde las espiras del SIF y el condensador variable que vas a poner tienen que conformar un circuito oscilador capaz de oscilar a 4,5 Mhz. Así lo hice yo.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 24, 2012)

nparede dijo:


> ...similar al de la figura 7 de esta pagina: http://www.clubse.com.ar/diego/notas/2/nota55.htm



Para saber si el SIF tiene capacitor, con mucho cuidad separa la tapa metálica y mira en el interior. Si no tuviese, experimenta cómo te indica en el texto del link que pusiste arriba.

En el mismo link - que te sugiero leas detenidamente de cabo a rabo - te dan detalles para los ajustes.

Te sugiero encarecidamente que revises la esquina inferior derecha del circuito y tomes en cuenta que, allí muestran un circuito de sintonía tipo PI, el cual no se muestra en el diagrama de nuestro hilo.

Saludos:


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 25, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> Para saber si el SIF tiene capacitor, con mucho cuidad separa la tapa metálica y mira en el interior. Si no tuviese, experimenta cómo te indica en el texto del link que pusiste arriba.
> 
> En el mismo link - que te sugiero leas detenidamente de cabo a rabo - te dan detalles para los ajustes.
> 
> ...



El circuito pi de sintonía hace más mal que bien. Yo monté ese circuito colocando el filtro pi y la emisión era inestable, perdió potencia y la calidad de imagen era mínima. Al suprimirlo mejoró todo.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 25, 2012)

Andrxx dijo:


> El circuito pi de sintonía hace más mal que bien. Yo monté ese circuito colocando el filtro pi y la emisión era inestable, perdió potencia y la calidad de imagen era mínima. Al suprimirlo mejoró todo.



Te recuerdo que, si no lo sintonizas adecuadamente, de nada sirve.

Con un medidor de campo sintonizado a la frecuencia del canal, debe accionarse sobre la bobina de salida (Separar o juntar las espiras) hasta obtener la mayor deflexión posible de la aguja.

Nota: "Hay otras técnicas de sintonía".


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 25, 2012)

Andrxx, para el filtro de salida, usaste una bobina de alambre o una inductancia de esas que parecen resistencias?


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 26, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Andrxx, para el filtro de salida, usaste una bobina de alambre o una inductancia de esas que parecen resistencias?



Yo utilicé una inductancia de las que parecen resistencias, puede que ahí estuviera el problema...


----------



## nparede (Abr 26, 2012)

Andrxx, buenos dias,

probe agregando un trimmer de 4 a 45 pf, y fui agregando en paralelo un capacitor de 27 pf, ahi la imagen mejoraba, le agregue otro cap de 27 pf en paralelo y ya la imagen salia muy bien, pero el audio no,

consulta: cuando sintonizo con L4 lo dejo quieto en el momento que tengo imagen y algo de ruido, decime por favor si esta bien asi,
luego movia el trimmer, y tambien movia el tornillo de T1, pero solo ruido, nunca audio,

tengo otra horma con ferrita variable (como el de la foto que puse antes),
podria armar yo el T1 bobinando sobre esta horma que tiene 6 mm de diametro,
que tipo de alambre y cuantas vueltas necesitaria para el primario y para el secundario ? 

sospecho que el SIF que tengo de tornillo negro es de 455 khz y no de 4,5 mhz,
o es de otra frecuencia pero no de 4,5 mhz
ya que lo vi muy lejos de resonar y que desaparezca el ruido,
vi este link: http://hem.passagen.se/communication/ifcan.html


existe un código de colores (segun color del tornillo) para determinar al frecuencia del SIF ?


por ultimo, vi el capacitor en la parte de abajo del SIF que estoy utilizando, si se lo remuevo y utilizo solo un capacitor externo ?


gracias desde ya por la ayuda, saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 26, 2012)

Hola nparede.

Te cuento, yo, ante la imposibilidad de poder encontrar un buen SIF me vi obligado a construirlo yo mismo, seguí las instrucciones de aquí: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx/index.htm


```
El transformador T1 esta formado en su primario por 7 vueltas de alambre mientras que su secundario está compuesto por 18 vueltas.
```

yo utilicé para bobinar el transformador de FI el hilo sacado de devanar el primario de un trafo 230 ~ 12 V (era hilo muy muy muy finito, casi igual que el hilo de bobinar los motores de juguete), luego, en paralelo al primario (el de tres pines) puse el condensador variable de 0 ~ 60 pF. Para hacer la toma intermedia y sacar el pin intermedio del primario del SIF saque una toma a las 9 vueltas y luego seguí bobinando.

nparede, una pregunta ¿dónde has colocado el trimmer? ¿Has hecho lo que yo te he dicho?


----------



## nparede (Abr 26, 2012)

Andrxx,
gracias por responder desde ya,

el trimmer lo conecté del lado del sif de 3 patitas por donde entra el audio, y lo conecto entre los extremos, y lo fui variando y agregando capacitores como te comente,

en este circuito que pasaste: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx/index.htm
dice que el lado del audio es el secundario (pueden haberse equivocado), 
según este link el lado de 3 pines es la entrada (primario): http://hem.passagen.se/communication/ifcan.html

es ese mismo lado al que te referis como primario supongo, o lado de 3 pines, o lado del audio,

ese transformador de frecuencia intermedia que tengo no es de 4,5 mhz me parece, 

el que fabricaste vos mismo, lo hiciste abriendo un sif y rebobinando sobre la horma del mismo sif ?, de paso me conviene remover el capacitor interno y directamente utilizar uno externo ?

se me ocurre que si el sif que tengo es de 455 khz tendria alambre de sobra para utilizar rebobinando con menos vueltas para que resuene a 4,5 mhz; que te parece ?

para el primario y para el secundario utilizaste el mismo diametro de alambre ?, si tendrias una foto seria muy bueno, asi lo veo,

gracias por los detalles,
saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 26, 2012)

No puedo echarle fotos porque el circuito está "funcionando", vamos, que estamos en el aire pero si, usé el mismo alambre y bobiné sobre la misma horma del SIF.


----------



## homebrew (Abr 26, 2012)

Hola colegas para el caso de las rayas en la señal de video les recomiendo a la salida del transformador de fi donde se une  a la señal de video primero intercalar un filtro de 4,5 Mhz eso limpia y solo deja pasar esa señal que es la que interesa , segundo a la salida del filtro yo colocaria un preset de 1k para regular el nivel de portadora de audio esta debe ser 10 % del nivel de la portadora de video.
El otro dato que les doy es que el ancho o nivel de desviacion de la portadora de audio es de 25 Khz en TV ese es el standard.
 Por ultimo ya que veo que este post tiene muchos adeptos les dejo un link a una web de radioaficionados con proyectos de ATV o Television de radioaficionados, con mucha info y circuitos que la disfruten.

http://f5ad.free.fr/

saludos Homebrew


----------



## nparede (Abr 26, 2012)

Andrxx,
gracias desde ya por responder,


desarme el SIF, arranque y removi definitivamente el capacitor interno (media 190 pf con el capacimetro), saque todo el alambre y lo rebobine como decia en el link de pablin que me pasaste, medi con el tester en la escala de continuidad cada bobina para asegurarme de que todo quedara bien,

luego de colocado el SIF nuevamente le solde el trimmer del lado de las pistas, que cuando lo medi estaba en 64 pf,

salió andando, apenas movi el tornillo de ajuste del SIF el audio se escuchaba perfectamente, el video se veia con los colores muy buenos, probe mover el trimmer pero en 64 pf era cuando el audio mejor se escuchaba, lo deje asi,


tenia un SIF de 455 khz (me di cuenta por la cantidad de alambre que tenia bobinado adentro y que me sobro),


gracias desde ya por tu ayuda y tambien a todos los que me ayudaron, sin este post era imposible que lo hiciera andar, saludos desde Argentina a todos.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 27, 2012)

Todo el lío que se armó por venderte un SIF que no era de 4,5 MHz.

Me alegro que hayas logrado ponerlo en el aire: FELICITACIONES.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 28, 2012)

Bueno, pues me alegro mucho de que funcione el circuito, ha merecido la pena.


----------



## nparede (Abr 30, 2012)

Buenos dias,
gracias desde ya, cuando vaya a la tienda le voy a decir que era un sif de am (455 khz) lo que me vendio, igual le voy a seguir comprando, ya que si los rebobino quedan para 4,5 mhz

voy a montarlo en un gabinete de plástico, este circuito me encanta por ser totalmente analogo sin partes digitales,

me gusta como se ve la tv por antena, retransmito un canal de dibujos que es digital con este transmisor, y se ve en forma analoga tal como si fuera de aire, con un televisor de tubo no hay con que darle sintonizando tv analoga por antena,

rebobine L4, lo hice de 4 vueltas y media, bien estirado el alambre y pegaditas las espiras,
y logre sacar esas lineas (barrido) que subian lentamente hacia arriba, las mismas que describe Andrxx en la primer pagina de este post,

de antena conecto un cable de 75 ohms de 1 metro, la malla no la conecto porque ahi se termina mi imagen, conecto solo el vivo, y luego le conecto una antena de vhf de esas telescopicas de tv, asi obtengo los mejores resultados, 

antes con L4 de 5 vueltas y medias no lograba sacar nunca ese barrido molesto que describo más arriba, aunque tenia la imagen sin esa especie de lluvia que tengo ahora, 

no logro afinar muy bien la imagen, como si tuviera una lluvia o algo asi, eso es falta de antena ?, como que le faltara sintonia fina a la imagen,


que recomiendan con L4 ?, lo dejo asi o rebobino con 5 vueltas y media pero bien pegadas las espiras esta vez?, o es de antena exclusivamente el problema ?


gracias desde ya y saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 30, 2012)

Esas rayas están relacionadas con la "interferencia" que provoca la subportadora de sonido con la frecuencia de video.

¿Cómo se ve la imagen? Hazle una foto a la pantalla de la TV y pasanosla para que la veamos aunque lo más probable es que sea de la misma subportadora de sonido que "interfiere" la portadora de video (la que ajustas con L4).


----------



## nparede (Abr 30, 2012)

Andrxx,
gracias por responder, 

rebobine L4 de nuevo, 

viene asi la historia: 
1) al principio tenia 5 vueltas y media, sintonizando en canal 3: rayas que se movian hacia arriba todo el tiempo, eran imparables,

2) hoy a la mañana lo rebobine en 4 vueltas y media: sintonizaba en canal 2, 
(no andaba en canal 3 ni ahi), las rayas se iban pero habia mucha lluvia (diria falta de sintonia fina) y ademas los colores se veian pobres (sin contraste), nunca antes se vieron tan mal,

3) ahora: rebobine L4 con 3 vueltas y media: sintonizo en canal 3 nuevamente, los colores se ven muy bien, se fueron las rayas, lo unico que no veo la imagen con nitidez perfecta digamos, 
no es lluvia, es como que faltara una sintonia fina como las que tenian los viejos tvs blanco y negro (ver imagenes adjuntas, no se si se nota, se aprecian las colores muy bien eso si),

por ahi yo estoy exigiendo mucha calidad de imagen a un circuito sencillo, diria que se ve muy bien igual,

con respecto a la antena, recomendarias utilizar un capacitor de mica o poliester para el capacitor de acople de la antena C14 ?, tendria sentido cambiarlo ?,

es conveniente tener 2 metros de cable de 75 ohms antes de la antena de tv-vhf ?,
me refiero a si el mismo cable ayudaria a la antena a mejorar la transmisión, 

gracias por ayudarme y por los consejos, seguramente cuando lo arme en un gabinete de plastico y arregle bien la antena mejorara la imagen, saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (May 1, 2012)

Hola nparede, un placer ayudarte.

A este circuito no se le puede exigir más calidad, no es un emisor televisivo profesional pero con las modificaciones que hemos planificado hemos logrado obtener buenos resultados, de hecho, me sorprende la calidad de imagen que tienes (por cierto, veo que transmites las supernenas y vaca y pollo ) si ves que el color es débil varia muy levemente la resistencia variable que hay justo en la entrada de video, con esa resistencia variable puedes aumentar o disminuir el nivel de señal de video que ingresas al circuito.

Ahora, lo de los 2 metros, yo tengo 3 mts conectados a una antena de VHF BI-FM y los resultados en cobertura son más que satisfactorios. No debería de haber ningún problema. Sobre el condensador de acoplo, no hay ningún problema siempre que se respete su valor.

Un saludo.


----------



## nparede (May 1, 2012)

Andrxx,
gracias por responder,

si, era justo lo que estaban pasando mientras experimentaba con L4, 
ya habia ajustado los colores con el preset en la entrada de video, lo puse para que quede con el contraste y brillo optimos, tal como ves en las fotos que adjunte,

como te comentaba el contraste y los colores se ven muy bien, esa modificación de video que hiciste es genial, no le doy dos centavos a como estaba en el circuito original,

lo voy a montar en una caja de plastico, y perfeccionando la antena desaparecera o mejorara esa especie de falta de ajuste de sintonia fina, igual te cuento que despues de que estas un tiempo mirando no se nota nada, es ajuste de antena casi seguro, sin exigirle super calidad claro,

compro entonces 3 metros de cable de 75 ohms y ahi le conecto la antena de TV de VHF
vos conectaste el vivo y la masa del cable de 75 ohms que va la antena ?

me pasa que si conecto la masa no veo nada de imagen casi, por eso solo conecto el vivo,
como asi cuando agregaba la R de 75 ohms, nada de imagen con o sin antena,

gracias por tu ayuda como siempre, saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (May 1, 2012)

Yo tengo el vivo y la masa conectados y eso sale con potencia aparte de tener una calidad de imagen mas que aceptable.

Otra cosa, si ves que al conectar el vivo y la malla ves que empeora, dejalo como estaba.

Un saludo.


----------



## nparede (May 3, 2012)

Andrxx, 
gracias por responder desde ya,

al final cambie el capacitor C14 por uno de mica-plata,
lo arme en un gabinete de plástico con la fuente inclusive, y el transformador afuera en una de esas cajitas de plástico que se enchufan directamente al toma,

con respecto a la antena, si conecto la antena de tv (telescópica de vhf) directa al transmisor no se ve muy bien,  me armé un cable de 3 metros de 75 ohms, entonces agrego este cable entre el transmisor y la antena de tv y ahi obtengo resultados similares a los de antes,
el cable este mejora la antena un montón, conecto todo con conectores de RF desde ya,

proyecto terminado, lo único que sigo conectando solo el vivo de la antena, si conecto la masa se va toda la imagen y la transmisión, no hay corto en ningún lado, pero bueno, con la masa no me funciona,


gracias desde ya por tus respuestas y consejos, saludos.


----------



## Americo8888 (May 3, 2012)

Hola amigos foreros, comparto el link de mi transmisor análogo de TV en UHF un poquito mas avanzado que el transmisor de Pablin https://sites.google.com/site/txtvuhf/ , lo construi hace mas de 15 años atrás cuando era estudiante universitario, utilicé un modulador de Betamax Sony, que aún funciona, y si que tiene ya muchos años, conseguir el lineal fue una cuestión de suerte, lo compré a unos 18 US Doláres de ocasión.
Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## Andrxx (May 4, 2012)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Hola amigos foreros, comparto el link de mi transmisor análogo de TV en UHF un poquito mas avanzado que el transmisor de Pablin https://sites.google.com/site/txtvuhf/ , lo construi hace mas de 15 años atrás cuando era estudiante universitario, utilicé un modulador de Betamax Sony, que aún funciona, y si que tiene ya muchos años, conseguir el lineal fue una cuestión de suerte, lo compré a unos 18 US Doláres de ocasión.
> Saludos
> Americo8888



Osea, lo que veo en el esquema que has pasado es un ¿convertidor? que toma la señal de VHF banda baja y la eleva a UHF amplificándola.

El problema es que encontrar esos componentes va a ser muy pero que muy dificil.


----------



## nparede (May 4, 2012)

Buenos dias,

que opinan de este circuito:
http://electronics-diy.com/electronic_schematic.php?id=846


no me interesa la calidad de audio ni de video, solo me interesa transmitir para bloquear/interferir el audio en las frecuencias altas de vhf (canales del 7 al 13)

por lo que vi este circuito puede transmitir del 7 al 13 ajustando C5 en una capacidad baja entre 2 y 10 pf, o bien rediseñando la bobina L1,

que alcance tendrá este circuito ?, podria agregar un transistor más para amplificar la potencia de transmisión, si alguien puede darme una idea de que transistor seria lo agradeceria desde ya,

al transmitir en la frecuencia alta de vhf tendria más alcance que si transmitiera en la frecuencia baja (canales del 2 al 6), o tendria el mismo alcance ?

con un alcance de 7 a 10 metros ya estaria, no necesito más.

gracias desde ya, saludos.


----------



## Americo8888 (May 4, 2012)

No, nada de eso, esos componentes son comunes, un mosfet de doble compuerta lo consigues facilmente, ya sea nuevo o extraido de un TV tuner, mejor aún, hoy ya es super fácil conseguir MMIC's que te pueden proporcionar 20dB o mas dB de ganancia en una sola etapa,(lo sacas de celulares análogos),debido al bajo nivel de salida del modulador es necesario una alta ganancia de la cadena lineal, tanto asi que si le conectas a la entrada VHF Low una antena y hay en tu zona un canal de TV 3 o 4,este circuito actúa como un transverter VHF a UHF.
Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## Andrxx (May 5, 2012)

*Americo: *Gracias por tu info, luego conformeme vayan saliendo dudas te iré informando...

*nparede: *Yo monté ese circuito y no iba muy bien que digamos, solo emitía una imagen borrosa en la VHF baja y con muy poco alcance y mala calidad, por lo menos, esa fué mi conclusión tras trapichear con ese circuito.


----------



## nparede (May 5, 2012)

Andrxx,
gracias desde ya por responder,

entonces no voy a armarlo, sinceramente con solo 2 transistores y un circuito tan básico no se puede esperar mucho, ese circuito debe ser tan malo como el transmisor de pablin de 2 transistores,

que opinas sobre el circuito que adjunto ?, lo vi en este post o en alguno de forosdeelectronica.com seguro, ese si debe de funcionar bien, lo armaria sobre una placa epoxi preperforada de 10x10, o bien haria el impreso yo mismo, 

que alambre usará en las bobinas, AWG 24 ?, no dice el diámetro de las bobinas tampoco,

gracias desde ya, saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (May 5, 2012)

Pues ese último lo armé y emitía portadora pero sin imagen ni sonido. 

A mi solo me ha funcionado el de electronica2000.com y el que construiste tu.


----------



## nparede (May 6, 2012)

Andrxx,
gracias por responder,

es este mismo circuito ?:
http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/transtv.htm

pregunta, se consiguen esos transistores o utilizaste reemplazos ?, sirve para transmitir entre los canales 7 y 13 ?,

gracias desde ya por responder, saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 6, 2012)

No olviden el detalle de la antena... para recibir cualquier cosa sirve... pero para conseguir buenos resultados en transmisión, la antena debe estar confeccionada para la frecuencia sobre la que se transmite, así que al menos un dipolo simple de 1/2 onda ya debería servir para obtener un mejor provecho del transmisor. Si hay problemas con el ancho de banda, el dipolo plegado es más generoso y es tan simple como plegarlo a la longitud correcta y alimentarlo por medio de un balun 4:1, incluso la ganancia está 3dB sobre un dipolo simple de 1/2 onda... eso sí... para canal 3 va a quedar algo grande la antena... ya un canal 6 tiene una longitud más fácil de manejar. La banda del 7 al 13 dará como resultado antenas más chicas, aunque las longitudes son más críticas.


----------



## nparede (May 7, 2012)

DJ_Glenn,
gracias a vos y a todos por responder desde ya,

que es un balun 4:1 ?, es para mejorar la ganancia ?

tengo una antena telescopica de tv-fm de vhf-uhf, y voy probando acortando o alargando las varillas, y probando en forma de V, o bien para arriba las dos varillas para obtener la mejor calidad,

mi idea con este circuito ultimo (deje el link) es transmitir entre los canales 7 a 13, por lo cual no deberia ser critico el tamaño de la antena,

consulta, dentro de la antena, el vivo va a una varilla y la masa a la otra ?, tiene algun circuito adicional ?

me sucedio con el transmisor de TV avanzado de Pablin que si conecto la masa de la salida de antena no transmite, me quedo sin imagen y solo se ve lluvia en blanco y negro, 
solo conecto el vivo y ahi si transmite, ya revise todo y no hay corto ni nada,

que prueba casera puedo hacer para saber si estoy emitiendo con la máxima potencia ?

gracias por responder, saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (May 7, 2012)

Hace años cree un post sobre el transmisor de TV de electronica2.000, mira en el buscador del foro, tiene que estar por ahí.

Un saludo!


----------



## nparede (May 7, 2012)

Andrxx,

si, ahi lo vi,

lo único que te pregunto es si transmite bien entre los canales 7 al 13,
ya que lo necesito para ese rango de canales,

gracias por responder, 
saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 7, 2012)

En un dipolo simple, el conductor central del coaxil va a una rama y la maya va a la otra rama.

Un dipolo cerrado puede ser alimentado directamente y su impedancia decrecida por medio de un elemento parásito, aunque se vuelve bastante directivo. Lo más fácil (y no necesita de ningún ajuste) es un dipolo cerrado alimentado por medio de un balun 4:1 http://electroschematics.com/26/folded-dipole-antenna/ Como se ve en el dibujo, la maya del cable al final no va a ningún lado, aunque puede ir al boom de la antena. Para el balun se puede usar RG59 pesado (maya de cobre, dieléctrico de polietileno sólido y conductor central de cobre) ya que está bastante normalizado y así asumir el factor de velocidad en 66% (en caso de dieléctrico de foam, generalmente es 82%). Atentos a que una antena adecuada sirve para exprimir todo el jugo al transmisor. Una vez resuelto esto seguro querran ir por más... así que ahí es donde se busca aumentar potencia... pero vamos poco a poco.


----------



## mcrven (May 8, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> En un dipolo simple, el conductor central del coaxil va a una rama y la *maya* va a la otra rama.



Che Cristian... ¿Será que los cables son indígenas?

La civilización maya se extendió por el sur de Yucatán, parte de Guatemala y Honduras. entre los siglos III y XV.

Chauuu...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 8, 2012)

Che Mario... mejor le comienzo a llamar blindaje así evito los horrores de ortografía jeje


----------



## SERGIOD (May 8, 2012)

nparede dijo:


> Andrxx,
> gracias por responder,
> 
> es este mismo circuito ?:
> ...



ese diagrama no es autoria de esa pagina web por que ya había visto ese diagrama en otro sitio (ya hace bastante tiempo aproximadamente  hace 9-10 años)ellos solo lo dibujaron (copiaron) de otro lugar; y por lo que escuche es que era dificil conseguir uno de los transistores no recuerdo cual es exactamente

Este es la imagen como yo lo conosi:


----------



## Andrxx (May 8, 2012)

nparede dijo:


> Andrxx,
> 
> si, ahi lo vi,
> 
> ...



Yo lo armé para UHF, no te sabría decir... tiene MUY MUY buena calidad de imagen. Yo llegué a montarlo e iba de perlas. El problema era la poca potencia de salida.

Electronica2000 no copio ningun circuito, lo diseño el mismo fundador de la Página llamado Hugo Mendez, ese circuito lleva rulando en la Web desde el 2.000 pero lo hizo y subió el si no me equivoco.


----------



## Americo8888 (May 8, 2012)

Andrxx dijo:


> Yo lo armé para UHF, no te sabría decir... tiene MUY MUY buena calidad de imagen. Yo llegué a montarlo e iba de perlas. El problema era la poca potencia de salida.
> 
> Electronica2000 no copio ningun circuito, lo diseño el mismo fundador de la Página llamado Hugo Mendez, ese circuito lleva rulando en la Web desde el 2.000 pero lo hizo y subió el si no me equivoco.


 
Hola Andrxx, no quiero pecar de aguafiesta..., pero viendo los diagramas de estos "transmisores de TV" no se puede esperar mucho...., para empezar no hay en absoluto un control de frecuencia, ya sea un PLL o un cristal multiplicado, además con tan pocos transistores no se puede evitar la inestabilidad del Oscilador cuando se conecta una antenita por la falta de una etapa buffer,adicionalmente está el tipo de modulador empleado(bajo nivel por emisor de la última etapa),subportadora de audio con simple tanque LC, en fin.....
Digo esto con ánimos de contribuir, hoy en dia hay chips como el TDA8822,TDA6060X, mejor aún el MC44BC373/374, que pueden transmitir señales con casi igual calidad que un transmisor profesional, y a un costo muy bajo. Llevo años haciendo transmisores de TV analógicos por afición y negocios,lo digo por experiencia,saludos cordiales
Americo8888


----------



## elgriego (May 8, 2012)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Hola Andrxx, no quiero pecar de aguafiesta..., pero viendo los diagramas de estos "transmisores de TV" no se puede esperar mucho...., para empezar no hay en absoluto un control de frecuencia, ya sea un PLL o un cristal multiplicado, además con tan pocos transistores no se puede evitar la inestabilidad del Oscilador cuando se conecta una antenita por la falta de una etapa buffer,adicionalmente está el tipo de modulador empleado(bajo nivel por emisor de la última etapa),subportadora de audio con simple tanque LC, en fin.....
> Digo esto con ánimos de contribuir, hoy en dia hay chips como el TDA8822,TDA6060X, mejor aún el MC44BC373/374, que pueden transmitir señales con casi igual calidad que un transmisor profesional, y a un costo muy bajo. Llevo años haciendo transmisores de TV analógicos por afición y negocios,lo digo por experiencia,saludos cordiales
> Americo8888



Hola Americo8888,Que interesante lo que contas podrias compartir algun esquema de los tx de Tv de los que haces referencia ,para jugar un rato .

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## nparede (May 8, 2012)

Andrxx: gracias por responder,
UHF es de 300 Mhz a 3 Ghz, en que frecuencia lo hiciste transmitir ?(canal equivalente si podrias decirme),
yo lo quiero hacer transmitir en la banda alta de VHF, entre 175 Mhz y 215 Mhz aproximado para cubrir canal 11 y canal 13, asi le bloqueo el audio a la vecina que usa una antena interna para sintonizar tv, y no me deja dormir, se lo pedi amablemente y no sirvió de nada,
gracias desde ya por responder, saludos.


Americo8888: buenos dias, te hago una pregunta,
utilizando esos integrados que mencionas siguen siendo 100% análogos sin partes digitales esos circuitos ?,
comprendo que los circuitos que mencionabamos antes son sencillos y con etapas minimas,
yo necesitaria poder transmitir entre los canales 7 y 13 de Argentina:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Frecuencias_de_los_canales_de_televisión
son las mismas frecuencias de "América y Corea del Sur",
por favor si podrias poner algunos circuitos que sirvan para transmitir en ese rango de frecuencias, y recomendar en base a tus experiencias cuales tienen mejor calidad y alcance,
gracias desde ya, saludos.


----------



## Americo8888 (May 8, 2012)

Hola El Griego, aqui tienes un post de un Tx de TV con modulador TDA8822 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/modulador-chip-tda8822-42993/#post494447 ,estos no requieren tanque LC para la subportadora de audio,puedes ajustar la relación en dB,nivel de modulación,PAL,NTSC,etc, es decir es un modulador universal de TV, todo por bus I2C, yo utilizo un PIC 16f628A, utiliza un tanque externo para el VCO y puede trabajar en VHF_L,VHF_H y toda la banda UHF hasta 920MHz aprox.(30V DC en varicap), ojo es a doble banda lateral, recuerda que los Tx profesionales trabajan en banda lateral vestigial, con AGC RF y demás

Hola nparede el chip Motorola MC44BC373/374 es más avanzado aún,con decir que no requiere taque externo para el VCO, es a toda banda,hasta casi 1Ghz y pocos componentes externos, son una locura, y si que son digitales en cuanto a que los programas por bus I2C, pero trabajan señales analógicas, eso si, estos chips como son moduladores tienen salida de RF muy baja (-30dBm) por lo que requiere ganacias altas del driver (importante el blindaje, sino.... se te mete la RF )para atacar a los power de salida,todo lineal,clase A (ufff si que se calientaaaa) o AB.
Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## SERGIOD (May 8, 2012)

creo que este era el mas difíciles de conseguir


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 8, 2012)

nparede dijo:


> yo lo quiero hacer transmitir en la banda alta de VHF, entre 175 Mhz y 215 Mhz aproximado para cubrir canal 11 y canal 13, asi le bloqueo el audio a la vecina que usa una antena interna para sintonizar tv, y no me deja dormir, se lo pedi amablemente y no sirvió de nada


 
Para ese uso podes hacer algo tan simple como un oscilador controlado por tensión y al varicap lo alimentas por medio una onda en forma de diente de sierra. Así no sólo vas a bloquear el audio de un canal, sino de todos (depende de la amplitud de la rampa)... asumo que el dispositivo afectará también la portadora de video... así que la señora no tendrá más remedio que ir a hacer nonito ya que ni la radio va a poder escuchar.


----------



## Andrxx (May 9, 2012)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Hola Andrxx, no quiero pecar de aguafiesta..., pero viendo los diagramas de estos "transmisores de TV" no se puede esperar mucho...., para empezar no hay en absoluto un control de frecuencia, ya sea un PLL o un cristal multiplicado, además con tan pocos transistores no se puede evitar la inestabilidad del Oscilador cuando se conecta una antenita por la falta de una etapa buffer,adicionalmente está el tipo de modulador empleado(bajo nivel por emisor de la última etapa),subportadora de audio con simple tanque LC, en fin.....
> Digo esto con ánimos de contribuir, hoy en dia hay chips como el TDA8822,TDA6060X, mejor aún el MC44BC373/374, que pueden transmitir señales con casi igual calidad que un transmisor profesional, y a un costo muy bajo. Llevo años haciendo transmisores de TV analógicos por afición y negocios,lo digo por experiencia,saludos cordiales
> Americo8888



No, si razón llevas  pero ese TX es muy pero que muy estable, vamos, en dos años y medio no se corrio de los 240 Mhz que fué donde lo tuve transmitiendo e iba de perlas. A lo mejor le puede servir a nparede.

El problema es que yo no sé si podré encontar un TDA8822, yo me conformo con un modulador + un booster.


----------



## nparede (May 9, 2012)

Buenos dias, bueno, estoy evaluando todo, lo que sea más sencillo, ya con el transmisor de tv que armé (el de este post de Andrxx) estoy conforme, lo que armaria seria para poder transmitir entre los canales 7 y 13, y dormir cuando me ponen el tv.

Andrxx:
gracias desde ya por responder, el transmisor ese podré bajarlo de 240 mhz ?, necesitaria transmitir entre 170 y 220 mhz aproximadamente, consulta, que alcance en metros tiene este transmisor ?, gracias y saludos.


Americo8888:
gracias por responder, que alcance en metros seria esa señal que mencionas ?, se puede poner un transistor para amplificar la potencia y tener un alcance de 10 metros por ejemplo ?, cual recomendarias, serviria un integrado philips BGD 702: http://www.clubse.com.ar/diego/notas/2/nota55.htm (ver figura 12),
si hay circuitos por favor pasamelos, gracias y saludos.


DJ_Glenn:
gracias por responder, me pasarias algún circuito o me dirias el nombre del circuito para buscarlo, necesito que transmita entre 170 y 220 mhz, ahi estoy hecho, y que tenga un alcance de 5-10 metros, gracias desde ya, saludos.


----------



## homebrew (May 9, 2012)

Sería algo como lo que hacían los cubanos con los gringos y su tv martí transmitida desde un globo a 3000 mts en los cayos de la florida para llegar a la isla, los cubanos tenían nada menos que a un director de dicho canal como espía que de antemano les informaba en que canal se transmitiría hacia la isla y estos respondían con el uso de barredores de rf interfiriendo dicho canal y los adyacentes, en tu caso con la vecina es tal cual comenta DJ_Glenn usando un oscilador y un ne555 para el diente de sierra podrías barrerle la banda de los canales 11 a 13, lo otro y mas fácil búscate un sintonizador de los viejos hay unos modelos que traen dos conectores RCA uno es la entrada de rf antena y el otro es la salida de rf del oscilador con buen nivel de rf era para el prescaler en la época de los pll externos modelos algo viejos pero aun se encuentran, de ahí en adelante solo tenes que amplificar lo que puedas la señal y chau vecina.
Solo por curiosidad como esta la vecina ?


----------



## nparede (May 9, 2012)

Homebrew:
gracias por responder, muy buena anécdota,

no esta buena ni a palos, y cuando le toqué el timbre hizo lo de siempre: dijo que el sonido era de otro lado, que no era ella,
bueno, como no era ella entonces cuando le bloquee los canales no le va a molestar !!!

si conoces algún circuito sencillo pero efectivo para este fin avisame, si puedo barrer los canales 11 y 13 a la vez seria un golazo, esto porque tiene la tv con una antena interna, con un alcance de 5 a 10 metros estoy hecho,

por favor si me pasan circuitos, links, o con que nombre buscar, lo bueno de todo esto es que por tener que experimentar para lograr mi cometido iré aprendiendo más sobre RF, 

gracias desde ya,
saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (May 10, 2012)

Hola nparede, el circuito de Electronica2000 tiene como 50 mts de alcance, vamos, para molestar al vecino tienes de sobra. También oscilaba en 170 Mhz asi que fijate.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 10, 2012)

nparede dijo:


> Homebrew:
> gracias por responder, muy buena anécdota,
> 
> no esta buena ni a palos, y cuando le toqué el timbre hizo lo de siempre: dijo que el sonido era de otro lado, que no era ella,
> ...


 
Un VCO que funciona muy bien y es muy estable es este:







Simplemente le metes la salida de un 555 donde dice PLL IN (en realidad es para ingresar una tensión de error que corrija las posibles variaciones de frecuencia, aunque esta vez buscamos lo contrario). Te recomiendo este debido a que cuando lo armé, con el potenciómetro de 100k podía recorrer toda la banda de fm muy facilmente y modificando la bobina del oscilador seguro que podría incluso cubrir todos los canales del 2 al 13 (las bandas entre 88 y 174 mhz inevitablemente incluidas).

Sino, al transmisor que ya armaste reemplazale el condensador del circuito tanque en el oscilador por un varicap y le metes un 555... así vas a conseguir el mismo efecto... y le transmitis pelis de Chaplin en todos los canales (va a parecer un discurso de la Kristina jeje) así podes dormir a menos que las carcajadas de la vecina te despierten...


----------



## dalsaur (May 10, 2012)

DJ_Glenn, podras esplicar lo de adaptarle un 555 al vco, tenes algun esquema sirvira como pll podras montar un esquema con el 555 ?????


----------



## homebrew (May 10, 2012)

Hola aca el ne 555 como generador de diente de sierra y el tuner como generador de rf 
Respecto al estado de la vecina me lo imaginaba


----------



## SERGIOD (May 10, 2012)

homebrew dijo:


> Hola aca el ne 555 como generador de diente de sierra y el tuner como generador de rf
> Respecto al estado de la vecina me lo imaginaba



la segunda imagen es muy baja la resolución


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 10, 2012)

Creo que ya estamos desviando mucho el tema...


----------



## homebrew (May 10, 2012)

si se esta llendo un poco por las ramas mejor seria abrir un post como armar un sweeper o barredor de rf casero.
Ref. a la resolucion de de la imagen el foro no permite subir en la res. original y lo achique para poder mostrar mas bien la idea que el circuito en si.

73.


----------



## nparede (May 12, 2012)

Andrxx:
gracias por responder, voy a ver primero si consigo todos los transistores (reemplazos) del circuito de tv que armaste de electronica 2000, ahi lo armo, una vez ya habia hecho la plaqueta en fenolico, capaz lo monte sobre eso nomas, pero mejor lo hago sobre vibra de vidrio (epoxi), o sea el mismo material para la plaqueta que utilice en el otro transmisor de tv, gracias desde ya, te aviso si avanzo, saludos.

DJ_Glenn:
gracias por responder y por el circuito, el VCO seria un barredor de RF ?, o seria esa la funcion supongo,
que transistor usaria el circuito que posteaste ?, con un solo transistor tendria 5-10 metros de alcance ?, tendria que ser un transistor de una minima potencia, es solo lo que necesito, 
te cuento igual que el rango que necesito barrer es de 170 a 215 mhz, que es el rango de canal 7 a canal 13 para Argentina,
si querés abri un nuevo post para un barredor de frecuencia de RF, dejanos el link eso si, 
gracias desde ya por responder, saludos.

Homebrew: 
gracias por los circuitos, saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 14, 2012)

Hola Nparede, lo que postié es un oscilador controlado por tensión... propuse ese porque es uno de los más simples que hice. Eso de "barredor" lo conseguis controlandolo con una forma de onda triángular, cuya amplitud será la frecuencia máxima a transmitir. En el foro creo que hay temas que tratan los "bloqueadores de celulares" y son presisamente esta misma cosa... transmitis una portadora y por estar cerca del receptor, obviamente bloqueará la del canal que transmite con algunos kw y está probablemente a varios km. El transistor que usé es un BC548 que es de proposito general y te diré que funciona perfectamente en VHF. El varicap que usé fue un BB106.


----------



## nparede (May 14, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola Nparede, lo que postié es un oscilador controlado por tensión... propuse ese porque es uno de los más simples que hice. Eso de "barredor" lo conseguis controlandolo con una forma de onda triángular, cuya amplitud será la frecuencia máxima a transmitir. En el foro creo que hay temas que tratan los "bloqueadores de celulares" y son presisamente esta misma cosa... transmitis una portadora y por estar cerca del receptor, obviamente bloqueará la del canal que transmite con algunos kw y está probablemente a varios km. El transistor que usé es un BC548 que es de proposito general y te diré que funciona perfectamente en VHF. El varicap que usé fue un BB106.


 


DJ_Glenn:
gracias por responder,

estoy armando el circuito oscilador entonces, modificaria la bobina para que transmitiera en banda alta de VHF (170 a 215 mhz), si en vez 4 la dejo en 2 vueltas deberia duplicarse casi la frecuencia de oscilación estimo (aunque no se modifica en forma lineal), igual iria probando,

con un solo transistor oscilador no debe tener mucho alcance me imagino, necesito tener 10 metros de alcance. Podria agregar una etapa de potencia con 1, 2 ó 3 transistores 2N3866 ? (esto porque copiaria la etapa de potencia de un transmisor fm que arme hace tiempo), 
iria probando de agregar un transistor a la vez, espero no necesitar los 3 para un alcance de 10 metros efectivos, 
se viene bailando por un sueño o cantando por un sueño, o como se llame este año,
pero también se viene el VCO con etapa de potencia para poder dormir . . .,

gracias desde ya por responder, saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 14, 2012)

La verdad con un sólo transistor ya deberías tener un alcance de entre 10 y 50 metros. Así que amplificarlo no sería algo tan importante para el uso que le queres dar. Además, si lo amplificas ya tenes que cargar la salida convenientemente para no dañar el transistor de potencia.

Lo de la bobina, no es tan así... en principio, con los 40pF del condensador variable obtendrías la menor frecuencia de trabajo del oscilador. A medida que bajas la capacidad aumentas la frecuencia... El varicap tiene un rango muy amplio, así que si le metes hasta 20v vas a obtener la menor capacidad, coincidente con la mayor frecuencia. Yo prefiero esto a estar modificando la bobina... cualquier cosa, con un destornillador le separas las espiras y así aumentas la frecuencia.



Creo que ya quedó claro... en fin... me gustaría seguir con el asunto del tx de tv. Estoy algo corto de tiempo pero ya me voy a poner a hacer algo.

A penas tenga novedades las comparto. Por ahí tengo un transmisor en uhf y tiene un cristal para el oscilador y etapas dobladoras... pero el oscilador de audio está hecho con un toroide y pocas vueltas de alambre. Cuando lo controlé en su momento tenía 4,5mhz muy estables a pesar de ser un simple circuito LC. Voy a probar con estos nucleos extraidos de lamparas de bajo consumo o de fuentes de computadoras.


----------



## nparede (May 14, 2012)

DJ_Glenn:
gracias desde ya por responder, de momento voy a empezar a armarlo, cualquier cosa comento, la bobina con que diametro de alambre, cantidad de vueltas y diametro de nucleo la haria ? (estimo que es sobre nucleo de aire) , gracias, saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 14, 2012)

de 3 a 5 vueltas en alambre de 1mm más o menos (no es tan crítico), sobre una forma de 5mm de diámetro y unos 10mm de longitud total.


----------



## nparede (May 15, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> de 3 a 5 vueltas en alambre de 1mm más o menos (no es tan crítico), sobre una forma de 5mm de diámetro y unos 10mm de longitud total.


 
DJ_Glenn:
Ok, gracias, es muy similar a la bobina de un transmisor de fm que armé, este es con 4  y 3/4 de vueltas, con alambre de 0,8mm sobre un diámetro de 0,6mm.
Ya tengo los componentes, solo me falta el diodo varicap, si no llegara a conseguirlo se puede sustituir con otros componentes ?, gracias desde ya, saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 15, 2012)

Un zener de 20v debería servir.


----------



## nparede (May 15, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Un zener de 20v debería servir.


 

Ok, sigo armando y cualquier cosa comento,
gracias desde ya por las respuestas.


----------



## SERGIOD (May 15, 2012)

miren esto es version taringa:
http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/3356705/Como-Fabricar-un-Transmisor-de-TV-Domestico.html


----------



## nparede (May 16, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> miren esto es version taringa:
> http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/3356705/Como-Fabricar-un-Transmisor-de-TV-Domestico.html


 

SergioD:
gracias por escribir, el transmisor al que haces referencia si te fijas es el mismo transmisor de tv del que habla este post (podes ir a verlo en la página 1 de este mismo post), si vas hacia atrás en este post vas a ver las preguntas que hice y las respuestas que me dieron hasta que concrete este proyecto que lo dejé funcionando intacto y terminado. Lo que estoy armando ahora es directamente un oscilador para interferir cuando no me dejan dormir por la tv, saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD (May 16, 2012)

nparede dijo:


> SergioD:
> gracias por escribir, el transmisor al que haces referencia si te fijas es el mismo transmisor de tv del que habla este post (podes ir a verlo en la página 1 de este mismo post), si vas hacia atrás en este post vas a ver las preguntas que hice y las respuestas que me dieron hasta que concrete este proyecto que lo dejé funcionando intacto y terminado. Lo que estoy armando ahora es directamente un oscilador para interferir cuando no me dejan dormir por la tv, saludos.



*Claro que es el mismo quien dijo que era otro* , solo subi ese enlace para que vean que ese transmisor sale hasta en la sopa  ja ja, bueno hay muchas paginas que se basan en ese transmisor.
*PD* tambien fue publicado ese mismo transmisor con su respectivo amplificador con el permiso del autor en la revista mas conocida y muchas veces odiada y querida por muchos *SABER ELECTRONICA*


----------



## nparede (May 17, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> *Claro que es el mismo quien dijo que era otro* , solo subi ese enlace para que vean que ese transmisor sale hasta en la sopa ja ja, bueno hay muchas paginas que se basan en ese transmisor.
> *PD* tambien fue publicado ese mismo transmisor con su respectivo amplificador con el permiso del autor en la revista mas conocida y muchas veces odiada y querida por muchos *SABER ELECTRONICA*


 

SergioD:
gracias por escribir, no habia leido bien,

si, y funciona muy bien, por eso decidi armarlo en un gabinete, ya queda para siempre en mi lista de equipos terminados y funcionando. Espero que el oscilador este tenga la misma suerte, en estos dias lo terminaré y comento, saludos.


----------



## nparede (May 18, 2012)

DJ_Glenn:

armé el circuito oscilador que posteaste y funcionó perfectamente, alimentándolo con 16 volts interfiere perfectamente canal 11 y canal 13, adjunto fotos del circuito armado y de lo que se ve en el tv al interferir (además deja en mute el audio), objetivo logrado, lo voy a armar en un cajita de plástico, gracias desde ya por el circuito y tu ayuda,

abajo dejo dos fotos: una del circuito y otra de como se ve la imagen una vez interferido el canal en cuestión,
saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD (May 18, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Un VCO que funciona muy bien y es muy estable es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola: nparede este es el circuito que armaste 
Ver el archivo adjunto 72898


----------



## nparede (May 18, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Hola: nparede este es el circuito que armaste
> Ver el archivo adjunto 72898


 

SergioD:
si, es el circuito VCO que posteo DJ_Glenn, puse 2 fotos: en una ves como quedo el circuito armado (no se llega a ver el potenciometro de ajuste), y en la otra se ve la imagen del televisor una vez interferido el canal (deja en mute el audio también), no le puse el 555 porque no lo necesitaba en mi caso, 
el circuito lo arme exactamente como está en el esquema, alimentándolo con 16V interfiero canal 11 y canal 13 perfectamente, con menos tensión podria interferir los canales más bajos, 
saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (May 19, 2012)

nparede dijo:


> DJ_Glenn:
> 
> armé el circuito oscilador que posteaste y funcionó perfectamente, alimentándolo con 16 volts interfiere perfectamente canal 11 y canal 13, adjunto fotos del circuito armado y de lo que se ve en el tv al interferir (además deja en mute el audio), objetivo logrado, lo voy a armar en un cajita de plástico, gracias desde ya por el circuito y tu ayuda,
> 
> ...



Al final podrás dormir ¿no?


----------



## nparede (May 19, 2012)

Andrxx dijo:


> Al final podrás dormir ¿no?


 

Andrxx:
gracias por escribir, 

si, en cuanto me ponga el televisor de nuevo (y estoy seguro que eso va a pasar) podré dormir, 
ya le agregué un 2N3866 como primer etapa de potencia de RF asi me aseguro unos metros más de alcance,

sinceramente me gusta armar equipos y nunca habia experimentado con transmisores de tv o con osciladores, como decia, el transmisor de tv de este post que publicaste y me ayudaste a armar quedará para siempre entre mis equipos terminados en un gabinete, y próximamente este oscilador también,

saludos y gracias desde ya por toda la ayuda, seguramente me embarcaré en otro proyecto mas adelante.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 19, 2012)

nparede, que diodo usaste?


----------



## nparede (May 19, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> nparede, que diodo usaste?


 

DJ_Glenn:
gracias por escribir,

al final use el diodo varicap BB106, alimentandolo con 16V intefiere desde los canales 10 al 13 perfectamente, igual aunque lo alimentára con 9V sigue intefiriendo los mismos canales, lo dejé con 16V entonces, mi objetivo era bloquear los canales 11 y 13, y eso está logrado,

te cuento que le agregué una etapa de potencia de RF, utilicé un 2N3866, asi paso a tener ahora 5-7 metros bien efectivos para interferir (al punto de dejar la pantalla negra con el audio en mute, no solo meterle ruido), duplico ahora el alcance que tenia antes,
ya lo armé en una caja de plástico,

gracias por el circuito y la ayuda, saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 21, 2012)

tendrías que agregar un transistor más entre el oscilador y el 2n3866, ya que que en principio deberías tener mucho más alcance, incluso sin antena y este transistor en el medio haría las veces de "separador" para no afectar al oscilador. Viste que es fácil de sintonizar? por qué no lo pones en reemplazo del oscilador del transmisor de tv? así podes elegir el canal para transmitir simplemente con un potenciómetro en el panel frontal del equipo.


----------



## nparede (May 22, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> tendrías que agregar un transistor más entre el oscilador y el 2n3866, ya que que en principio deberías tener mucho más alcance, incluso sin antena y este transistor en el medio haría las veces de "separador" para no afectar al oscilador. Viste que es fácil de sintonizar? por qué no lo pones en reemplazo del oscilador del transmisor de tv? así podes elegir el canal para transmitir simplemente con un potenciómetro en el panel frontal del equipo.


 


DJ_Glenn:
gracias por escribir, el transmisor de tv no lo quiero tocar, ya lo dejé entre mis equipos terminados, me costó mucho armarlo y hacerlo andar, y no quiero estar jugueteandolo, con respecto al oscilador:

sucede que lo que hice fue "copiar" la primera etapa de potencia de RF de un transmisor de fm que armé, este transmisor de fm tiene 3 etapas de RF (cada una con un 2N3866), y venian acopladas después del transistor que hacia de oscilador,

me remito a la práctica: con el circuito solamente con el transistor que hace de oscilador y 20 cm de cable como antena estando a 2 metros del televisor todo bien,
pero si me llevaba el transmisor al baño estando el tv en el living (4-5 metros) ya no interferia nada, por eso le agregué una etapa de RF más, ahora a 5 metros interfiere bien, 
y mucha más potencia no quiero, solo me interesa interferir el tv del vecino,

pregunta: que transistor usarias para poner en el medio ?, un bc548 podria andar ?, 
no veo en nada afectado al oscilador ahora que agregue el 2N3866 de todas formas,

con el 2N3866 entibia apenas, no lo estoy forzando, es una etapa de rf liviana, y con una antena telescópica rinde bien, entiendo que si le insertara una señal más fuerte tendria más alcance, estoy de acuerdo ahi,


es muy fácil sintonizar tal cual decis, lo armé en una cajita de plástico con un led y con un potenciómetro en el frente para ir variando la frecuencia,

ahi puse una foto de como se ve, 
gracias y saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 24, 2012)

Un bc548 puede andar. Podrías postear el circuito que armaste?


----------



## nparede (May 24, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Un bc548 puede andar. Podrías postear el circuito que armaste?


 

DJ_Glenn:
gracias por responder,

a la salida del circuito VCO que posteaste le agregué esta etapa que adjunto en la foto,
T1 es un 2N3866, L1 y L2 son choques VK200,


saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 24, 2012)

Muy bueno nparede. Que te parece ponerle esa etapa a la salida del tx de tv?


----------



## Andrxx (May 25, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Muy bueno nparede. Que te parece ponerle esa etapa a la salida del tx de tv?



Me sumo a la petición, a ver que resultados obtienes.


----------



## nparede (May 25, 2012)

Estimados, gracias por escribir,

la verdad no creo que transmitiendo en canal 3 mejore mucho con una sola etapa,
no podria hacer la prueba ya el deco de mi señal de audio-video con este transmisor de tv no llega a más de 2 metros del televisor por los cables, nunca pude probar más lejos,

yo diria que para tener potencia notoria en canal 3 (60 mhz y pico) hay que ponerle un integrado philips BGD 702: http://www.clubse.com.ar/diego/notas/2/nota55.htm (ver figura 12), de hecho lo recomiendan para ese mismo transmisor de tv,

entre 190 y 215 mhz con el oscilador a mi esa simple etapa me rinde lo que necesito,

saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (May 26, 2012)

El primero emisor de TV que armaste a mí me llega bastante lejos, vamos, varias cuadras. Puede que más de un vecino vea tu señal (la que emites) D


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 26, 2012)

Andrxx dijo:


> El primero emisor de TV que armaste a mí me llega bastante lejos, vamos, varias cuadras. Puede que más de un vecino vea tu señal (la que emites) D


 
puede que nuestro amigo lo tenga mal sintonizado... por ahí recibe una armónica y de ahí el corto alcance...


----------



## nparede (May 26, 2012)

La verdad nunca pude probar el alcance de este transmisor de tv, ya que a más de 2 metros no me llegan los cables de audio y video que comenté antes, 
no es una armónica la que sintonizo (como pueden ver en fotos que postee anteriormente),
solo sugeri un integrado amplificador de RF para el transmisor de tv, saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 3, 2012)

Hola, por aca encontré algo de buena fuente http://www.sm0vpo.com/tx/tv_tx_02.htm


----------



## djnoecortez (Jul 3, 2012)

hola Andrxx me podrias enviar el diagrama y el circuito impreso y lista de los componentes que modificastes 
mi correo ****@*** lo mas pronto posible hey gracias Andrxx


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 3, 2012)

djnoecortez dijo:


> hola Andrxx me podrias enviar el diagrama y el circuito impreso y lista de los componentes que modificastes
> mi correo [xxxxxxxx@hotmail.com[/email] lo mas pronto posible hey gracias Andrxx



Estas infringiendo las normas del foro, revisa las reglas; si no te enviaran a moderación


----------



## tiago (Jul 3, 2012)

djnoecortez dijo:


> hola Andrxx me podrias enviar el diagrama y el circuito impreso y lista de los componentes que modificastes
> mi correo   ****@***   lo mas pronto posible hey gracias Andrxx




No puedes poner tu correo electrónico con ánimo de que se te envie información. ni con otro ánimo 
Lee  *esto*

Pídeselo sin mas. y si no lo ha hecho ya, lo posteará.

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 4, 2012)

Todas las modificaciones están puestas en el este hilo, vamos, que leyendolo lo puedes averiguar. Yo no oculto información a nadie.


----------



## djnoecortez (Jul 5, 2012)

Andrxx nomas quiro saber que es los conductores que aparecen en la lista de los componentes y con que otracosa las puedo remplazar por que en las 3 tiendas de electronicas no las tienen y sobre la bobina con que la puedo remplazar para sintonizar mejor


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 6, 2012)

Sobre la bobina:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/648723/ _
Y sobre los semiconductores, puedes utilizar 2N2219 aunque a las malas te puede servir 2N3904 y BC547 - BC548

Un saludo.


----------



## djnoecortez (Jul 6, 2012)

Andrxx perdon quice decir INDUCTOR 0.15 µH 
INDUCTOR 5 µH



y me referia de este .24 µH INDUCTOR BOBINA AJUSTABLE CON NUCLEO DE FERRITA



y no se pòdria remplazarlo con un condensador ajustable


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 6, 2012)

djnoecortez dijo:


> Andrxx perdon quice decir INDUCTOR 0.15 µH
> INDUCTOR 5 µH
> 
> 
> ...



Esas bobinas no son críticas y las puedes sustituir por otras que tengas más a mano. Menos la bobina que tu mismo tienes que construir, sino, mira más atrás.


----------



## djnoecortez (Jul 6, 2012)

Andrxx INDUCTOR 0.15 µH
INDUCTOR 5 µH en las fotos las veo como unas resistencias por eso son mis dudas


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 7, 2012)

Ah vale! Ese inductor es para el filtro pi de salida, si, son parecidad a las resistencias, no te aconsejo que montes el filtro pi (C12 y C13 de 68pF y el inductor de 0.15 uH) porque hacen que el circuito pierda mucha potencia de salida.


----------



## djnoecortez (Jul 7, 2012)

Andrxx dijo:


> Ah vale! Ese inductor es para el filtro pi de salida, si, son parecidad a las resistencias, no te aconsejo que montes el filtro pi (C12 y C13 de 68pF y el inductor de 0.15 uH) porque hacen que el circuito pierda mucha potencia de salida.



oh pero los inductores 2.2 yo los e echo de bobina de 4  vueltas o como me recomendas les puse resistencias de 2.2 ohmios por que en las fotos que e visto a si aparecen pero los 4 transistores calentaron y con las bobinas solo 2 transistores se calentaron en de las izquierdas
me podrias ayudarme
te dejo fotos para que veas como lo e echo si tu subieras el circuito impreso como tu la hicistes
*por*fa ayudame con los inductores


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 8, 2012)

Vamos a ver, te cuento, yo no he dicho que cambiaras las bobinas por resistencias, te dije que *eran parecidas a las resistencias* y que su valor no es critico, osease, que si en vez de ponerlas de 2,2 uH las pones de 2,3 no va a pasar nada porque su misión es evitar que se filtre radiofrecuencia en la línea de alimentación.

La que si es crítica es L4 que debe de estar hecha sobre una horma con nucleo de ferrita variable, esa bobina si es muy critica y seguro al 100 % que es la responsable de que el circuito no emita.

Yo no hice circuito impreso, lo monté en una placa uniprint. Las fotos están en el primer post.


----------



## djnoecortez (Jul 8, 2012)

Andrxx el problema es que en las tiendas las entienden como bobinas y e preguntado en todas las tiendas de electronicas y no las tienen


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 8, 2012)

¿Y no tienes ningún aparato que quieras desguazar al que sacarle bobinas? Dile al de la tienda que si tienen la bobina o choques de RF.


----------



## djnoecortez (Jul 8, 2012)

Andrxx el transistor Q4 SE CALIENTA


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 9, 2012)

Leete esto:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/644218/ _
Es que otro usuario del foro montó ese circuito y le pasaba lo mismo, leetelo.


----------



## djnoecortez (Jul 12, 2012)

Andrxx me podrias ayudar en subir la imagen del ciruito impreso o mas omenos como tu lo isistes para tomar un ejemplo y mas especifico con el listado de los componentes te lo agradeceria muchisimo *por*fa


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 13, 2012)

djnoecortez dijo:


> Andrxx me podrias ayudar en subir la imagen del ciruito impreso o mas omenos como tu lo isistes para tomar un ejemplo y mas especifico con el listado de los componentes te lo agradeceria muchisimo *por*fa



Yo no hice circuito impreso, lo monté en una placa uniprint, de estas que metes los componentes por encima y los unes con cables.

Mira este link, aquí está todo: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx2/index.htm


----------



## djnoecortez (Jul 13, 2012)

de esa forma lo e echo pero el porque el transistor Q4 calienta


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 13, 2012)

¿Como has armado la bobina L4? Como no la hagas bien el emisor deja de funcionar.

Sustituye Q4 por un 2N2219, si en la banda baja de VHF ves imaganes a la vez que giras la ferrita es que está oscilando.


----------



## djnoecortez (Jul 13, 2012)

el condensador c7 y c9 les coloque de 3 pf por que en la lista que baje las pedia pero en diagrama las tiene de 22 sera el problema o el l2 y l3 yo no encontre en las tiendas les hice unas bobinas de 2 bueltas sera el problema o que me recomiendas



tambie e echo en el l2 y l3 de ponerle resistencia de 2.2 ohmios


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 14, 2012)

djnoecortez dijo:


> el condensador c7 y c9 les coloque de 3 pf por que en la lista que baje las pedia pero en diagrama las tiene de 22 sera el problema o el l2 y l3 yo no encontre en las tiendas les hice unas bobinas de 2 bueltas sera el problema o que me recomiendas
> 
> 
> 
> tambie e echo en el l2 y l3 de ponerle resistencia de 2.2 ohmios



Pues esos dos condensadores son criticos, ponlos de 22 pF si o si.

Sobre L2 y L3 no son criticos, vamos, que si alteras de valor no creo que pase nada, su función es únicamente que no se filtre radiofrecuencia a la fuente de alimentación.

L4 es la verdaderamente critica y la que tienes que respetar su valor haciendola a mano. Primero la haces con 3 vueltas y ves si va bien, si no va bien y Q4 calienta mucho, hazla de 5 vueltas.


----------



## Astharoth (Jul 21, 2012)

Hola Andrxx  si cambio las bobinas L2 y L3 por unas bobinas de choque VK200 (5uH), cree ¿qué la emision mejoraría?. Sabes tengo las trafo de RF de 4.5Mhz pero no tiene derivacion central en el secundario ¿Puedó utilizar este trafo? ya que un transistor  se conecta a tierra a traves de esta derivacion.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 22, 2012)

Sobre el choque, no creo que haya problemas, la única finalidad es que no se filtre RF a la linea de alimetación. 

Lo del transformador, prueba a ver...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 17, 2013)

Estoy considerando darle un toque más serio al tx planteado al inicio del tema... en el post número seis andrxx propone unas modificaciones... siguiendo más o menos por ese lado me gustaría modificar la parte del audio... para no renegar mucho quisiera hacer el oscilador a cristal... sin agregar un lc funcionaría igual? Lo siguiente sería sintetizar el oscilador que sería del transmisor en sí para poder transmitir en cualquier frecuencia que se pretenda (obviamente en una sola banda... canales 2 al 6 o canales 7 al 13). Lo que más me complica es eso de meter el oscilador a cristal... ideas? Por último estaría bueno plantear un amplificador para la salida... estaba mirando y los clase a parecen ser los más adecuados, aunque su eficiencia deja mucho que desear...


----------



## homebrew (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola DJ-Glenn mañana trato de subirte circuitos comerciales de los equipos de tv que atiendo, referente a usar oscilador a cristal para audio mejor descartalo, recuerda que el audio en tv es modulado en FM con una desviacion de 25 KHz y con un cristal nunca vas a poder desviarlo mas de 3 o 5 khz como mucho, eso seria audio muy pobre en el tv.
Referente al sintetizador para el oscilador de canal eso esta Bien recuerda que el ancho de banda de cada canal es de 6 mhz el vco tiene que tener un amplio margen de trabajo.
Por ultimo y contradiciendo mi apodo solo por tirarte una idea fijate que los moduladores de CATV de las cabeceras de cable estan baratos unos 100 U$S esa puede ser una buena base para un tx de tv, yo uso un Drake para exitar varias etapas IPA que al final en la ultima etapa me da 2 KW de pico syncronismo


----------



## bydiego (Mar 18, 2013)

Felicidades ! estoy haciendo el mismo circuito para mi taller y es increible q*UE* opines todos tus resultados en este gran aporte.. solaamente te pediria un favor ya que lo conoces perfectamente el circuito... si podrias facilitarme un diagrama de bloques de este circuito... EJ:

Amplificador RF - Modulador RF - Transmision RF .. asi mas o menos.. 

lo que pasa es q*UE* este llevare recien y tengo q*UE* hacerlo.. de todas maneras gracias


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 21, 2013)

homebrew dijo:


> Hola DJ-Glenn mañana trato de subirte circuitos comerciales de los equipos de tv que atiendo, referente a usar oscilador a cristal para audio mejor descartalo, recuerda que el audio en tv es modulado en FM con una desviacion de 25 KHz y con un cristal nunca vas a poder desviarlo mas de 3 o 5 khz como mucho, eso seria audio muy pobre en el tv.
> Referente al sintetizador para el oscilador de canal eso esta Bien recuerda que el ancho de banda de cada canal es de 6 mhz el vco tiene que tener un amplio margen de trabajo.
> Por ultimo y contradiciendo mi apodo solo por tirarte una idea fijate que los moduladores de CATV de las cabeceras de cable estan baratos unos 100 U$S esa puede ser una buena base para un tx de tv, yo uso un Drake para exitar varias etapas IPA que al final en la ultima etapa me da 2 KW de pico syncronismo



Si puedes pasar esos esquemas estaría fenómeno. Yo sigo haciendo emisiones con ese transmisor en la frecuencia 69 Mhz, tengo una TV portatil con la que voy monitorizando la emision y puedo penetrar en varias calles de mi barrio perfectamente.

Por cierto, he encontrado este esquema de un emisor de ATV en la banda de 70 centimetros (438 Mhz) hecho por un paisano mio de Almería, tiene  muy buena pinta...


----------



## ykledif (Mar 21, 2013)

Hola amigos, una pregunta, como podría hacer un amplificador para el modulador?, o sea el circuito modulador que tengo ya esta funcionando y la señal esta saliendo por el canal 5 perfecta, necesito transmitirla para el interior de mi casa, necesito un diagrama de la parte del transmisor, Un amigo me resolvío un par de 2n2222. Como podría usarlos con este fin.
Atentamente y en espera de respuestas.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 21, 2013)

ykledif dijo:


> Hola amigos, una pregunta, como podría hacer un amplificador para el modulador?, o sea el circuito modulador que tengo ya esta funcionando y la señal esta saliendo por el canal 5 perfecta, necesito transmitirla para el interior de mi casa, necesito un diagrama de la parte del transmisor, Un amigo me resolvío un par de 2n2222. Como podría usarlos con este fin.
> Atentamente y en espera de respuestas.
> Saludos cordiales.



¿Que circuito estas usando? Un modulador de RF simple?


----------



## ykledif (Mar 22, 2013)

Andrxx, gracias por responder.
La verdad no se decirte, el circuito que me esta modulando el audio y el video lo extraje si mal no recuerdo de un Nintendo viejo, y todo funciona bien la imagen con optima calidad y el audio tambien.
Disculpa mi ignorancia, es que soy nuevo en el mundo de la electrónica.
Saludos...


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 22, 2013)

Te aconsejo que si lo que quieres es amplificar esa señal, uses un booster o amplificador de antena, conectas la salida de la nintendo a la entrada del modulador y la salida a la antena de emision.

PD: Todo esto contando con que el amplificador no necesite alimentación.


----------



## ykledif (Mar 22, 2013)

> Te aconsejo que si lo que quieres es amplificar esa señal, uses un booster o amplificador de antena, conectas la salida de la nintendo a la entrada del modulador y la salida a la antena de emision.



Bueno esos aparaticos, aquí no aparecen facilmente. Así que esa variante no me sirve mucho.
El circuito que tengo se alimenta de 5V y tiene una entrada de audio y otra de video y una salida de RF. He probado la salida de RF conectarla a una de antena de 30cm aproximadamente y el TV me capta la señal por el canal 5 pero tiene que estar bien cerca, si lo alejo a más de un metro, la señal se pierde. Es por ello que lo que quiero hacer es amplificar esa señal para que me cubra una distancia aproximada de 10 o 15 metros. Imagino que para amplificar esa señal necesito más corriente, pero bueno eso no es problema porque el transformador con el que estoy alimentando el circuito también tiene una salida de 12 V.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 24, 2013)

eso del booster no parece tan recomendable... personalmente experimenté muchas interferencias... mejor hacer un circuito sintonizado.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 24, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> eso del booster no parece tan recomendable... personalmente experimenté muchas interferencias... mejor hacer un circuito sintonizado.



Yo por lo menos, con el booster no he experimentado problemas, eso si, todas las soldaduras y demás tienen que estar MUY bien hechas... porque sino pueden aparecer fallos de masa y a su vez esas interferencias...


----------



## ykledif (Mar 24, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> eso del booster no parece tan recomendable... personalmente experimenté muchas interferencias... mejor hacer un circuito sintonizado.



Que circuito sintonizado me sugieres, tengo a mano un par de 2n2222 y unos 2n3904.
Atentamente y en espera de respuestas.
Saludos...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.plaquetodo.com/plaquetodo/libros/libro12/395.zip


----------



## ykledif (Mar 25, 2013)

Muchas gracias Dj_Glenn, esta muy bueno el material. Solo que no cuento con esos transistores, en lugar de los BFR36, podría usar unos 2n2222, o unos 2n3904 ????
Ahh y lo otro una pregunta este circuito no se podría simplificar un poco, lo digo por los trimer cerámicos de 5-50 pF, que no cuento con esa cantidad.

Gracias nuevamente por el aporte.
Saludos...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 26, 2013)

respecto a los transistores... bueno... es posible.. tené en cuenta que el rendimiento de este amplificador es cercano al 25%.. por lo que la potencia obtenida será bastante menor... los trimers no deben necesariamente ser cerámicos... para esta potencia los redonditos plásticos te vienen al pelo.


----------



## zorrux (May 25, 2013)

¿Cual es el valor del C8 ,el que va entre los 9 Voltios y Tierra?

En las fotos he visto que ponen un electrolitico  pero no encuentro cual es su valor??


----------



## Kmt5 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hola, he hecho uno de los transmisores que aparecen en este foro y tengo una pregunta, ¿Puedo meter en la entrada de video el video compuesto que sale de un dvd?


----------



## tiago (Nov 16, 2013)

Si la entrada de video, es de video compuesto, si. Si la entrada de video, no es para de video compuesto, no.

Saludos.


----------



## Kmt5 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hola tiago, lo siento, pero no entendí muy bien tu respuesta, yo hice este circuito pero sin el audio, de forma que solo transmita video y el problema es que al meter la señal de video compuesta en la television aparece una imagen que pasa de la parte de arriba a la de abajo muy rapido.
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx/index.htm


----------



## tiago (Nov 17, 2013)

Como no habías especificado que aparato montaste, no te podía responder de otra forma.
En principio, el circuito que has presentado, es para señal de video compuesto.
Lo que no sé es porque la imagen te hace eso, parece que no sincronice bien.

A ver si aguien mas experto en TV te puede dar mejor respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 17, 2013)

¿Como lo has montado? pasa alguna foto....

Estos circuitos suelen trabajar con video compuesto.

¿Que TV usas?


----------



## Kmt5 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hola, ahi dejo unas fotos del transmisor, lo he montadoen una placa perforada


La television que he usado es una bastante antigua la marca es "Radiola"

Lo acabo de probar con una television mas moderna y sigue pasando.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 18, 2013)

Vale, si puedes pon una foto de la imagen que obtienes. A lo mejor ese circuito no funciona como es debido, nunca lo he probado.


----------



## DAVICOM (May 12, 2014)

Hola Gente.

Algo mas para que sigan despuntando el vicio.
Se me cuidan, Chaito.


----------



## Andrxx (May 13, 2014)

Gracias DAVICOM, aunque los componentes son muy dificiles de encontrar... es un proyecto interesante...


----------



## DAVICOM (May 14, 2014)

Ok. Este  lleva un transistor en la etapa amp de rf mas modesto (demasiado).
En el texto estan los  enlaces de la pagina del Brazuca, yo tengo  casi todos los materiales, por ahora estoy lidiando con otras cosas, en cuanto tenga  resultados comento.
Pasenla  bien.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 15, 2014)

Hola a todos , no esperen mucho dese proyecto "Brazuca",_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/914639/ _ premeramente porque el tiene una potenzia salida de RF mui baja (quizaz dezenas de miliWattios) y baja estabilidad de frequenzia por no tener un piloto enbasado en un cristal de quartzo o tanpoco un PLL.
 Ese tipo solamente sirve para novicios praticar y entiender mejor como anda pequeños transmissores.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DAVICOM (May 17, 2014)

Okapa.
Obrigado.
Este tiene su cristal y otros detallitos.
Cómo lo ve  Don Daniel Lopes? funcionaria para los que practicamos,seria bueno saberlo antes de comprar los materiales,no esta la cosa para perder tiempo ni qsj.
Desde ya gracias a Todos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2014)

DAVICOM dijo:


> Okapa.
> Obrigado.
> Este tiene su cristal y otros detallitos.
> Cómo lo ve  Don Daniel Lopes? funcionaria para los que practicamos,seria bueno saberlo antes de comprar los materiales,no esta la cosa para perder tiempo ni qsj.
> Desde ya gracias a Todos


Ese SI anda bien , pero !OJO! la frequenzia de operación dese equipo es en UHF (400Mhz o mas) y totalmente  NO recomendable a lo  novicio por que es indispensable tener buenos conocimentos de RF  y equipos especiales de medidas en RF .
Percebo por tu linguagen enpleada que eres un radioaficcionado ,?  estoy correcto ?
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DAVICOM (May 20, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Ese SI anda bien , pero !OJO! la frequenzia de operación dese equipo es en UHF (400Mhz o mas) y totalmente  NO recomendable a lo  novicio por que es indispensable tener buenos conocimentos de RF  y equipos especiales de medidas en RF .
> Percebo por tu linguagen enpleada que eres un radioaficcionado ,?  estoy correcto ?
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Gracias Daniel, veremos si se le puede bajar unos cambios (Mhz).
No tengo licencia de radioaficionado,solo salia con estacion de otro colega hace  ya tantos años, 8omts. hace pòco vendi VHF 2Mts, HR 2510.
 Aqui les dejo unas tablas para guiarse en las mediciones de RF.


----------



## victoryp (Sep 14, 2014)

nparedeAndrxx,
amigos me podrian pasar las imagenes de dicho enlace por favor
 ala figura siete a la que se refieren o si no las medidas 
(diametro y el largo de la horma)
gracias 
saludos desde peru he estado leyendo libros sobre los transformadores de frecuencia intermedia y sobre transmisiones fm y am de cabo a rabo como lo recomiendan aqui


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 16, 2014)

Buenas Victor ¿a que imagenes de enlace te refieres?

puedes utilizar para hacer la bobina osciladora de video, hormas sacadas de cualquier sintonizador de TV viejo... te van a servir.


----------



## victoryp (Sep 17, 2014)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas Victor ¿a que imagenes de enlace te refieres?
> 
> puedes utilizar para hacer la bobina osciladora de video, hormas sacadas de cualquier sintonizador de TV viejo... te van a servir.



gracias desde ya 
aqui esta el enlace remarcado
con el video que publicaste es suficiente me quedo muy claro
gracias por tus aportes


----------



## polpi (Sep 23, 2014)

Tengo todos los componentes necesarios pero no me gustaba la pcb original de Ramsey, por lo tanto me embarque en hacer la mia. La estudie, estudie el esquema, seleccione los componentes y estoy proximo a hacer el planchado... y acá comienzan mis dudas. Rehice el pcb con las modificaciones que sugiere Andrexx de reducir la entrada de video y la de salida, como el cambio de componentes, etc. Este tema lo vengo siguiendo hace ya algunas semanas y lo releo cada tanto.
Hasta ahora no vi que alguno publicara una placa lista para hacerla y, la original, está en la pagina de Pablin pero no me gusta porque me parece que tiene mucho desperdicio.
Despues de decir todo esto pregunto: puedo, en este mismo hilo publicar (aunque sea en imagenes) mi diseño para que ustedes lo puedan revisar y ver si está todo como debería?

P.D: Soy aficionado pero estoy aprendiendo desde hace quince años. Gracias.
Si bien hace poco soy miembro de forosdeelectronica.com hace mucho que lo leo.


----------



## tiago (Sep 24, 2014)

Hola @polpi bienvenido.
Claro que puedes publicar tu diseño.

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 24, 2014)

Buenas polpi, ¿por que no vas a poder publicar la PCB?

Mira los mensajes anteriores, esas modificaciones son las que han hecho que el circuito, funcione bien...


----------



## polpi (Sep 24, 2014)

Cuando compraba cosas para el transmisor de redfield v. 2.0 mi mujer decia "en esas bolu... gastas?" ahora que dije television todo cambio.
Primero subo las imagenes para revisarlo con ustedes y si esta todo bien y ustedes lo quieren subo los archivos en livewire y pcbwizar.

Despues de subir las primeras imagenes y revisandolas en el paint me doy cuenta que los transistores estaban mal colocado asi que aca esta arreglado, aparte las imagenes eran muy chicas asi que tambien arreglè eso.

Los identificadores de los componentes son los mismos que en el esquema original.


----------



## polpi (Sep 25, 2014)

Primero gracias a Tiago y Andrexx por responder.

Tengo pensado usar transistores comunes (bc547/8 o 2n3904) en el circuito general. (que ya sobran en el tallercito)
La bobina L4 ya me consegui la horma (6mm) pero su base no es redonda como las que vi sino cuadrada y con la disposicion de las patas de un tranformador de FI. (De hecho creo que es un transformador)
El transistor del oscilador va a ser el 2n2222 en lugar del 2n2219 porque tiene mejores cualidades segun datasheet. (to-18)
La disposicion de las entradas no me quedo otra que ponerlos asi. de todas maneras pienso meter todo dentro de un gabinete e incluir la fuente dentro del mismo, de esa manera solo quedarian a la vista los rca y el conector de la antena en la parte de atras.


----------



## victoryp (Sep 26, 2014)

polpi dijo:


> Primero gracias a Tiago y Andrexx por responder.
> 
> Tengo pensado usar transistores comunes (bc547/8 o 2n3904) en el circuito general. (que ya sobran en el tallercito)
> La bobina L4 ya me consegui la horma (6mm) pero su base no es redonda como las que vi sino cuadrada y con la disposicion de las patas de un tranformador de FI. (De hecho creo que es un transformador)
> ...



amigo de donde conseguiste la horma de que equipo lo sacaste ya que estoy tratando de conseguir la horma ya rebobine el transformador de frecuencia intermedia y solo me falta la horma para L4 las 2 bobinas 2.2uH y el 2n2219 en caso de no encontrarlo usare un 2n2222 gracias por compartir sus experiencias


----------



## polpi (Sep 26, 2014)

Victoryp
La horma la consegui en un viejo intercomunicador de juguete de la marca general electric, que ademas tenia un tranformador de sonido y por ese lo desarme, asi que el dato no creo que te sirva.
Recordá que en cualquiera de los casos por los que tre decidad consigas un transistor metalico.
Saludos


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 27, 2014)

victoryp dijo:


> amigo de donde conseguiste la horma de que equipo lo sacaste ya que estoy tratando de conseguir la horma ya rebobine el transformador de frecuencia intermedia y solo me falta la horma para L4 las 2 bobinas 2.2uH y el 2n2219 en caso de no encontrarlo usare un 2n2222 gracias por compartir sus experiencias



No pasa nada, 2n2222 y 2n2219 pueden servir. 2N3904 o BC548 se calentaban demasiado.


----------



## polpi (Sep 27, 2014)

Acá están el esquema en livewire, segun Andrxx, y pcb en PcbWizard. Leyendo en otros hilos, uno de un transmisor de AM basado en este mismo transmisor de la misma "marca", se dice que cambiando el tamaño y la disposicion de los componentes hace que no funcione... ¿esto es así?
De todas maneras vi que Astharoth hizo una modificacion al pcb y salio funcionando, asi que mas bien creo que es que hizo el de AM y no le funcionó es mas bien por error de diseño... supongo.


----------



## victoryp (Sep 28, 2014)

polpi dijo:


> Victoryp
> La horma la consegui en un viejo intercomunicador de juguete de la marca general electric, que ademas tenia un tranformador de sonido y por ese lo desarme, asi que el dato no creo que te sirva.
> Recordá que en cualquiera de los casos por los que tre decidad consigas un transistor metalico.
> Saludos



gracias a todos por los consejos 
amigo le podrias sacar una foto ala horma para L4 
bueno creo que ahora entra en valor esta famosa frase (una foto vale mas que mil palabras) 
bueno no es que entienda bien es que busco en google y no encuentro siquiera una foto de tipos de hormas saben que sale hormas que se usan como molde para zapatos en fin si alguien tiene fotos de hormas que se van a usar para este transmisor se les agradeceria 
(pondre un tutorial sobre como rebobinar transformadores de frecuencia intermedia con puntos y detalles paso a paso ) 

muchas gracias


----------



## polpi (Sep 28, 2014)

Espero te sirvan de algo estas fotos porque mi modestisimo telefono tiene una cámara con voluntad y nada mas.
El tuto vendria bien a muchos que trienen problemas con eso. De todas maneras las mas criticas, en este caso, creo que son L3 y L4; con esto no estoy diciendo que las otras se pueden hacer así nomas, sino que estas que menciono al tener una separación se pone mas complicado el ajuste.

Por otro lado: alguien sabe de una guia para inductores encapsulados?
Saludos


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 29, 2014)

polpi, esa bobina es la osciladora el TR de audio?


----------



## polpi (Sep 29, 2014)

No el TR de audio es el de estas fotos, la osciladora son las fotos que publique antes solo que todavia no la rebobiné.

Tambien te subo fotos del equipo de donde las saque (ya que encontre el otro un poco tarde, ya que desarme el primero)


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 29, 2014)

Yo creo que esa te puede servir, debería de funcionar bien...


----------



## victoryp (Sep 29, 2014)

polpi dijo:


> No el TR de audio es el de estas fotos, la osciladora son las fotos que publique antes solo que todavia no la rebobiné.
> 
> Tambien te subo fotos del equipo de donde las saque (ya que encontre el otro un poco tarde, ya que desarme el primero)



bien 

creo que vi una en una chatarreria (lugar donde almacenan fierros cosas en desuso y tambien artefactos electricos ) 
bueno espero encontrar esa bendita horma o si no tendre que fabricarla yo mismo si logro hacer esa horma de un pedazo de ferrita lo publicare y pondre bastante informacion sobre como llegue a material izarlo  ya recibi ese consejo de un señor (de esas personas que se dedican a reparar televisores, radios y otros )
de todas maneras gracias andresxx y 
polpi (es vuestro nombre o un apodo, seudónimo )
saludos


----------



## elecdavid20 (Sep 29, 2014)

victoryp dijo:


> bien
> 
> creo que vi una en una chatarreria (lugar donde almacenan fierros cosas en desuso y tambien artefactos electricos )
> bueno espero encontrar esa bendita horma o si no tendre que fabricarla yo mismo si logro hacer esa horma de un pedazo de ferrita lo publicare y pondre bastante informacion sobre como llegue a material izarlo  ya recibi ese consejo de un señor (de esas personas que se dedican a reparar televisores, radios y otros ))


encontre dos en un televisor viejo, voy a desoldarlos y  te paso las fotos para que me digas si esas son:


----------



## polpi (Sep 29, 2014)

Acá adjunto los ideales para la bobina L4 (se que en Liniers se encuentran nuevos)

Estaba por ponerme a hacer la placa modificada pero mi impresora se quedo seca así que en la semana la haré. Alguien encontró alguna objeción, algo para modificar de última hora, algo que mencionar?

A Victoryp: esperamos ese tuto sobre rebobinar TR de FI. Hoy me disponía a armarlo y me encontré con la página de Pablín que el primario es de tres patas y en el foro es de dos ¿y ahora?

La rojas se consiguen en ML en Córdoba y a $150.- Me pareció excesivo.


----------



## victoryp (Sep 30, 2014)

polpi dijo:


> Acá adjunto los ideales para la bobina L4 (se que en Liniers se encuentran nuevos)
> 
> Estaba por ponerme a hacer la placa modificada pero mi impresora se quedo seca así que en la semana la haré. Alguien encontró alguna objeción, algo para modificar de última hora, algo que mencionar?
> 
> ...



Hola amigos 
les cuento que ya logre encontrar la horma y si tambien encontre esa horma que pusiste polpi la horma de color roja pero no la use, encontre otra de color blanco transparente en una tienda
(lugar donde reparan tvs, radios, etc)  y tiene un diametro de 6mm es perfecta tiene una base cuadrada, creo que eso no importa y 4 pines para poder soldar la bobina 
bueno en este caso solo soldaremos 2 pines 
amigos no se preocupen del pcb tengo una alianza con mi compañero david (elecdavid20) 
el hará el diseño del pcb ya que hace unas placas geniales esperemos que este dispuesto a cumplir ese reto ya que los dos somos de camana arequipa peru  
pongo las imagenes para aclarar 
saludos andrexx  polpi  elecdavid20
un abrazo


----------



## polpi (Oct 6, 2014)

½Por casualidad alguno revisó el PCB que hice? Me gustaría estar mas seguro ya que la RF es mas delicada que hacer fuentes (hasta ahora lo que venia haciendo).

Por otro lado: una antena de ½y a 8 o 10 mts de altura servirá para este transmisor?


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 6, 2014)

polpi dijo:


> ½Por casualidad alguno revisó el PCB que hice? Me gustaría estar mas seguro ya que la RF es mas delicada que hacer fuentes (hasta ahora lo que venia haciendo).
> 
> Por otro lado: una antena de ½y a 8 o 10 mts de altura servirá para este transmisor?



Hola...Dejando de lado la parte legal en donde para emitir al aire una señal de ese tipo necesitas autorización de las autoridades que regulan el espectro radioeléctrico y una asignación de frecuencia-canal a utilizar.
Posiblemente no llegue nada de potencia al otro lado de los 10mts de cable y pierdas todo en el trayecto...ese circuito no es escalable(aumentar la potencia mediante amplificadores indefinidamente) tanto como que de un coche de juguete no se puede "sacar" un F1. En mi opinión ese emisor es para "jugar" a tener una emisora de TV dentro de un predio pequeño.
Hacer un emisor de TV, lleva muchas cosas que un para de transistor y bobinas...hacerlo funcionar como corresponde horas y horas de instrumental y laboratorio.
Sugerencia "no le pidan a la nona correr el maratón que no esta para eso"
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## polpi (Oct 6, 2014)

Solo espero que funcione a partir de ahí comienza una escalada diferente (digo mucho estudio). Siempre me interesó la RF, he terminado algunos transmisores FM con exito y otros no y fueron un autentico dolor de cabeza. Ahora tenemos internet y por ende mas información (que no siempre es util). Antes dependia de mi paciencia y de la revista del CLUB SE.

Sin mas vueltas digo: espero que este funcione sería el primero para TV de los mios.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 7, 2014)

polpi dijo:


> Solo espero que funcione a partir de ahí comienza una escalada diferente (digo mucho estudio). Siempre me interesó la RF, he terminado algunos transmisores FM con exito y otros no y fueron un autentico dolor de cabeza. Ahora tenemos internet y por ende mas información (que no siempre es util). Antes dependia de mi paciencia y de la revista del CLUB SE.
> 
> Sin mas vueltas digo: espero que este funcione sería el primero para TV de los mios.



Ojala tengas suerte y puedas poner en marcha este equipo....piensa que si los emisores de FM fueron un dolor de cabeza y solo emiten audio y poco mas en un ancho de banda de +-75KHz en el mejor de los casos, como sera algo que en simultaneo emite en un ancho de poco mas de 4.5MHz, en FM(el sonido) a +4.5MHz de la portadora de vídeo, el vídeo en AM con los sincronismos, etc... como la portadora se encuentra en el borde del canal, debes hacer un filtro de ondas vestigiales o laterales inferior producto de la modulación del vídeo en AM, para no interferir con la modulación de sonido/vídeo del canal próximo inferior.
Todo esto es valido para emisiones analógicas de TV de potencia...obviamente el circuito de "pablin" solo tiene lo mínimo indispensable considerando que con esa potencia no son necesarios muchos recaudo que se deben tomar a la hora de diseñar un emisor de TV para convivir en el espectro de frecuencias y canales.
Subo el escaneo de un circuito de modulador comercial de la década de los '80 de CATV(básicamente es un emisor pero de potencia limitada, poco mas de 1W sobre 75ohms) para que aprecies las diferencia de complejidad a la que me estoy refiriendo.
Mí intención en la participación en el hilo es solo para ubicar donde se esta con el circuito que se describe aquí.   
Suerte.

Ric.


----------



## polpi (Oct 7, 2014)

Perdon por esto pero...  tambien babeaba y esas cosas; pero desde el primer momento dije: esto no lo voy a hacer, por lo menos hasta que me jubile y tenga tiempo. Incluso, cuando eso pase, seguramente no va a servir porque ya no hay TV o lo que sea.

Aclaración: el modelo de transmisor que estamos tratando no lo quiero para hacerme famoso, solo esperaba poder controlar la puerta de mi tallercito desde mi casa. (Incluso los vecinos creo que estarian encantados con esto)

Gracias por el diagrama y por acercarnos a la realidad.
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 8, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> Ojala tengas suerte y puedas poner en marcha este equipo....piensa que si los emisores de FM fueron un dolor de cabeza y solo emiten audio y poco mas en un ancho de banda de +-75KHz en el mejor de los casos, como sera algo que en simultaneo emite en un ancho de poco mas de 4.5MHz, en FM(el sonido) a +4.5MHz de la portadora de vídeo, el vídeo en AM con los sincronismos, etc... como la portadora se encuentra en el borde del canal, debes hacer un filtro de ondas vestigiales o laterales inferior producto de la modulación del vídeo en AM, para no interferir con la modulación de sonido/vídeo del canal próximo inferior.
> Todo esto es valido para emisiones analógicas de TV de potencia...obviamente el circuito de "pablin" solo tiene lo mínimo indispensable considerando que con esa potencia no son necesarios muchos recaudo que se deben tomar a la hora de diseñar un emisor de TV para convivir en el espectro de frecuencias y canales.
> Subo el escaneo de un circuito de modulador comercial de la década de los '80 de CATV(básicamente es un emisor pero de potencia limitada, poco mas de 1W sobre 75ohms) para que aprecies las diferencia de complejidad a la que me estoy refiriendo.
> Mí intención en la participación en el hilo es solo para ubicar donde se esta con el circuito que se describe aquí.
> ...


Hola a todos , estimado Don ricbevi , mui rico y elaborado ese modulador "Drake" que subiste aca ,pero desafortunadamente yo no logro mirar los valores electrico de los conponentes quando amplio la imagen porque lo escaneo tiene baja resolución.
?Se no for de muchas molestias poderias ustedes tentar subir otra imagen del diagrama esquemactico quizaz con mas resolución ?
!Muchas Gracias!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 9, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , estimado Don ricbevi , mui rico y elaborado ese modulador "Drake" que subiste aca ,pero desafortunadamente yo no logro mirar los valores electrico de los conponentes quando amplio la imagen porque lo escaneo tiene baja resolución.
> ?Se no for de muchas molestias poderias ustedes tentar subir otra imagen del diagrama esquemactico quizaz con mas resolución ?
> !Muchas Gracias!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel...Esos archivos fueron armados para contestar a la temática en otro foro en el año 2011. Los originales fueron descartados debido a que anualmente me veo obligado a deshacerme de muchas cosas que se van acumulando y no se usan(modelo de la década 80') y ya no hay espacio físico para tenerlas.
Encontré la pagina 9 con mayor resolución que es la única "floja" de resolución a nivel esquema y aquí la subo.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 9, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> Daniel...Esos archivos fueron armados para contestar a la temática en otro foro en el año 2011. Los originales fueron descartados debido a que anualmente me veo obligado a deshacerme de muchas cosas que se van acumulando y no se usan(modelo de la década 80') y ya no hay espacio físico para tenerlas.
> Encontré la pagina 9 con mayor resolución que es la única "floja" de resolución a nivel esquema y aquí la subo.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.


!Muchas gracias estimado ricbevi! , haora es possible mirar un poco mejor .
!Saludos desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## victoryp (Oct 11, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...Dejando de lado la parte legal en donde para emitir al aire una señal de ese tipo necesitas autorización de las autoridades que regulan el espectro radioeléctrico y una asignación de frecuencia-canal a utilizar.
> Posiblemente no llegue nada de potencia al otro lado de los 10mts de cable y pierdas todo en el trayecto...ese circuito no es escalable(aumentar la potencia mediante amplificadores indefinidamente) tanto como que de un coche de juguete no se puede "sacar" un F1. En mi opinión ese emisor es para "jugar" a tener una emisora de TV dentro de un predio pequeño.
> Hacer un emisor de TV, lleva muchas cosas que un para de transistor y bobinas...hacerlo funcionar como corresponde horas y horas de instrumental y laboratorio.
> Sugerencia "no le pidan a la nona correr el maratón que no esta para eso"
> ...



hola amigo andrexx lo probo y esta hecha para funcionar horas y horas sin parar segun la modificacion hecha por andrexx el ha estado estado probandolo semanas lo cual se agradece y ten por seguro que asi sera tesugiero que leas todo el foro de cabo a rabo para que saquen mejores conclusiones 
saludos


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 12, 2014)

No solamente monté yo el circuito, hubo por aqui otra persona que lo montó...


----------



## polpi (Oct 12, 2014)

Espero el próximo finde tenerlo terminado, estaba con algunos problemas y no pude hacer nada; por casualidad pudiste ver el pcb que hice?


----------



## polpi (Oct 17, 2014)

Encontre una página donde, mas o menos, explican como bobinar SIF: 

http://electronicacompleta.com/lecciones/construccion-de-bobinas-ajustables/

Esto, mas el dato de la pagina de Pablin (18 vueltas con toma intermedia, y 7 vueltas mas el capaitor de ¿220?) estariamos casi seguro de lo que estamos haciendo.


----------



## Americo8888 (Oct 18, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> Ojala tengas suerte y puedas poner en marcha este equipo....piensa que si los emisores de FM fueron un dolor de cabeza y solo emiten audio y poco mas en un ancho de banda de +-75KHz en el mejor de los casos, como sera algo que en simultaneo emite en un ancho de poco mas de 4.5MHz, en FM(el sonido) a +4.5MHz de la portadora de vídeo, el vídeo en AM con los sincronismos, etc... como la portadora se encuentra en el borde del canal, debes hacer un filtro de ondas vestigiales o laterales inferior producto de la modulación del vídeo en AM, para no interferir con la modulación de sonido/vídeo del canal próximo inferior.
> Todo esto es valido para emisiones analógicas de TV de potencia...obviamente el circuito de "pablin" solo tiene lo mínimo indispensable considerando que con esa potencia no son necesarios muchos recaudo que se deben tomar a la hora de diseñar un emisor de TV para convivir en el espectro de frecuencias y canales.
> Subo el escaneo de un circuito de modulador comercial de la década de los '80 de CATV(básicamente es un emisor pero de potencia limitada, poco mas de 1W sobre 75ohms) para que aprecies las diferencia de complejidad a la que me estoy refiriendo.
> Mí intención en la participación en el hilo es solo para ubicar donde se esta con el circuito que se describe aquí.
> ...


Aqui subo una versión mas sencilla, el principio de funcionamiento es muy interesante, basicamente es un translator lineal, como señal de TV puede tomarse la salida VHF canal 3 o canal 4 y el circuito traslada a una banda mas alta.
Yo utilizo un cristal multiplicado para mejor estabilidad y bajo ruido.
saludos
Americo


----------



## victoryp (Oct 19, 2014)

polpi dijo:


> Encontre una página donde, mas o menos, explican como bobinar SIF:
> 
> http://electronicacompleta.com/lecciones/construccion-de-bobinas-ajustables/
> 
> Esto, mas el dato de la pagina de Pablin (18 vueltas con toma intermedia, y 7 vueltas mas el capaitor de ¿220?) estariamos casi seguro de lo que estamos haciendo.



amigo polpi vi la imagen pero asi no es la forma de la horma del sif tiene que tener anillos yo ya lo rebobine el lado de las dos patas van 7 vueltas (primario) y el secundario de 3 patitas son 9 vueltas en el segundo anillo tap central y luego 9 vueltas y probarlos con el multimetro



amigo aca te envio imagenes de como quedo luego de rebobinarlo
la horma tiene 4 anillos solo usamos los 2 primeros de la parte inferior el primer anillo van las 7 vueltas
en el segundo anillo van las 18 vueltas con tap central y quedan 2 anillos vacios dejarlo asi 
algo importante mas es buscar el hilo de cobre delgado yo lo consegui del transformador de un cargador para celulares ahi lo puedes notar pero tiene que ser delgado yo lo compare con una lupa, el alambre tiene que ser delgado 
las imagenes lo baje de mi face ya que alli los colgue ya que algunos me dijeron que querian armarlo
mira las imagenes anteriores que puse ahi los veras no me dejasubirlos nuevamente este foro
pero mira esta donde muestro el hilo de donde saque para rebobinarlo es de un transformador que tienen los cargadores de celulares el hilo es realmente delgado
saludos


----------



## polpi (Oct 21, 2014)

Chicos (Andrexx y Victoryp) espero me puedan iluminar en esto, ya qe releo y releo y cada vez estroy mas perdido. 
Una cosa es la bobina osciladora (L4) para este tx y otra el Tr. FI.

Para la osciladora pienso usar esta (si bien tiene 5 patas voy a usar dos y tiene los 5mm de diametro)





Y como transformador para la etapa de sonido este:







Si no es asi como son entonces voy a necesitar que me pasen imagenes. (Los links de las respuestas anteriores no los puedo ver (error 404))

Y, ya que estamos, alguien sabe como leer valores de estos inductores?



Gracias. Prometo en la mañana hacer el planchado y ponerme a armar esto. Lamento trantas proguntas.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 21, 2014)

polpi dijo:


> Chicos (Andrexx y Victoryp) espero me puedan iluminar en esto, ya qe releo y releo y cada vez estroy mas perdido.
> Una cosa es la bobina osciladora (L4) para este tx y otra el Tr. FI.
> 
> Para la osciladora pienso usar esta (si bien tiene 5 patas voy a usar dos y tiene los 5mm de diametro)
> ...



Hola...Las hay de este tipo de la imagen que adjunto que es la que te están referenciando....la que mostras vos son de FI de 455KHz y/o osciladores de 1 o 2MHz...funcionara lo que las vueltas, grosor del alambre, etc tendrás que experimentarlos y medirlos hasta tener los 4.5MHz que se necesitan en *Argentina*(según la norma adoptada por cada país tiene diferentes desplazamientos la sub-portadora de sonido)...para este soporte con 30vueltas de alambre de Cu=0.15mm(10vueltas en cada uno de los tres surcos) y con 82pF en paralelo esta dentro del rango de los 4.5MHz.
El inductor se lee con un inductámetro si no esta marcado con colores y/o números externos...el de la imagen es de 470uH(se lee con el código de colores de las resistencias)
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 21, 2014)

Buenas, el transformador de frecuencia intermedia es el que hace que se module el audio... en 4,5 Mhz, mi experiencia es que experimentes poco a poco hasta dar con el audio nítido.


----------



## victoryp (Oct 21, 2014)

polpi dijo:


> Chicos (Andrexx y Victoryp) espero me puedan iluminar en esto, ya qe releo y releo y cada vez estroy mas perdido.
> Una cosa es la bobina osciladora (L4) para este tx y otra el Tr. FI.
> 
> Para la osciladora pienso usar esta (si bien tiene 5 patas voy a usar dos y tiene los 5mm de diametro)
> ...



hola polpi 
amigo te digo algo mucho rollo con buscar el sif adecuado rebobinalo 7 vueltas el primario y 18 vueltas el secundario con tap central pienso hacerlo en proteus soy de esta liga no hay otra pero no hay el sif en 3d en ares asi que lo estoy tridimensionando con sketchup (programa de diseño en 3d) para pasarlo a ares y tenerlo en la libreria 
mira aqui ya va quedando solo te toma una hora y ya esta listo
saludos a todos


----------



## polpi (Oct 21, 2014)

En general me manejo con ares pero esta vez, ya que tenia el modelo, usé PCBWizard. Lo de rebobinar pensaba hacerlo incluso con el mismo hilo que viene colocado y el condensador por fuera. 
Pero revisando en el tallercitro encontré esto:


Tambien algunas fotos de mi transmisor



Calculo que mañana lo pongo a funcionar y ver que pasa (esta costando conseguir un 2222 metalico)


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 22, 2014)

El transformador de ese modulador te puede servir... sin problema alguno, de hecho, debería de servirte.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 22, 2014)

victoryp dijo:


> hola polpi
> amigo te digo algo mucho rollo con buscar el sif adecuado rebobinalo 7 vueltas el primario y 18 vueltas el secundario con tap central pienso hacerlo en proteus soy de esta liga no hay otra pero no hay el sif en 3d en ares asi que lo estoy tridimensionando con sketchup (programa de diseño en 3d) para pasarlo a ares y tenerlo en la libreria
> mira aqui ya va quedando solo te toma una hora y ya esta listo
> saludos a todos



Acá están algunas bobinas en 3D para el Ares.

Ric.


----------



## victoryp (Oct 22, 2014)

muy bueno tendre que verificar si coincide con las medidas del sif especialmente con las patitas de soldadura
gracias amigos saludos


----------



## polpi (Oct 24, 2014)

Bueno, retomé y terminé de armarlo. Interferencia tiene (oscilacion) pero no logro ver bien lo que está saliendo. De todas maneras lo probé poco porque le coloqué unos 547 que tenia por ahí y se queman como papelito con una bateria de 9v. me pongo en campaña para conseguir los 2n2222 pero está dificil; tengo unos bc108 en metal pero transmiten a mitad de frecuencia (150 Mhz) servirán en todo caso para probar mas tiempo? Al final la bobina L4 terminó con 4 vueltas y 3/4 por las patas que elegí de la torre.
El sonido todavía no se porque será lo ultimo a ajustar.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 24, 2014)

Prueba con en 2N2222 o el 2219, y ponle disipador.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 25, 2014)

polpi dijo:


> Bueno, retomé y terminé de armarlo. Interferencia tiene (oscilacion) pero no logro ver bien lo que está saliendo. De todas maneras lo probé poco porque le coloqué unos 547 que tenia por ahí y se queman como papelito con una bateria de 9v. me pongo en campaña para conseguir los 2n2222 pero está dificil; tengo unos bc108 en metal pero transmiten a mitad de frecuencia (150 Mhz) servirán en todo caso para probar mas tiempo? Al final la bobina L4 terminó con 4 vueltas y 3/4 por las patas que elegí de la torre.
> El sonido todavía no se porque será lo ultimo a ajustar.



Por cierto polpi, ¿en que frecuencia lo quieres echar a andar?


----------



## polpi (Oct 26, 2014)

Pensaba para canal 3 (60 - 66 Mhz Argentina) o 4 (66 - 72 Mhz Argentina) segun CNC de la banda 1 VHF.



Tengo algunos NTE123 guardados hoy voy a seguir probando con esos.

Acabo de entender la pregunta de Andrxx (gracias) me había olvidado de mi pregunta. ja


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 26, 2014)

Es que pensaba que lo querias para VHF alta, estas en lo cierto, pones la TV en el canal 3 o 4 y giras hasta que la portadora de video con imagen se vea nitida, si se ve muy luminosa, retoca el nivel de entrada.

Al final que TR de audio vas a usar?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 26, 2014)

polpi dijo:


> Pensaba para canal 3 (60 - 66 Mhz Argentina) o 4 (66 - 72 Mhz Argentina) segun CNC de la banda 1 VHF.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 119598
> 
> ...


La bobina osciladora de audio enpleada en esa montagen para mi es una bobina osciladora de ondas medias (tornillo rojo) y esa NO sirve , una solución es sacar una bobina de FI para FM (10.7Mhz) (tornillo naranja) y agregar un capacitor ceramico disco en paralelo con lo devanado primario de modo bajar la frequenzia de resonansia para 4.5Mhz o 5.5Mhz conforme lo padrón local.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## polpi (Oct 26, 2014)

Andrxx: el que está colocado, lo bobiné segun las instrucciones que me diste y le coloqué un capacitor 221 pero todavia no llegué al tema del sonido porque no logré enganchar video; al final hoy no hubo tiempo.

Daniel Lopes: Incluso habiendo rebobinado el transformador no me sirve? Si he visto que tiene un carretel que actua de nucleo y tienen diferentes medidas (tengo tambien el de tornillo naranja). El que usé es el mas grueso. Ahora que comentaste eso estoy entrando en duda.

Pregunto fuera de tema a algún moderador:
hice un amplificador diferencia que se publico es esta página pero el tema quedó cerrado sin evaluarse y sin observaciones de resultados.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/creacion-microfono-diferencial-quitar-ruido-ambiente-77424/#post670956

La pregunta es: puedo publicar en el tema cerrado? o bien tengo que abrir un nuevo tema?

Gracias, Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 26, 2014)

polpi dijo:


> Andrxx: el que está colocado, lo bobiné segun las instrucciones que me diste y le coloqué un capacitor 221 pero todavia no llegué al tema del sonido porque no logré enganchar video; al final hoy no hubo tiempo.
> 
> Daniel Lopes: Incluso habiendo rebobinado el transformador no me sirve? Si he visto que tiene un carretel que actua de nucleo y tienen diferentes medidas (tengo tambien el de tornillo naranja). El que usé es el mas grueso. Ahora que comentaste eso estoy entrando en duda.
> 
> ...


Bueno para saper si ese trasformador reenrolado y con nuevo capacitor agregado realmente te sirve serias en mucho util tener en manos un frequenzimetro digital para si  medir y ayustar correctamente lo tornillo para que el oscile precisamente  en 4.5Mhz , haora quanto a mi sugerencia de enplear un transformador de FI en 10.7Mhz ( FI para FM) tornillo "naranja" o "verde" o "lílas", (pero eso depende de qual radio el es sacado) y  agregado a el un capacitor ceramico disco para que la nueva frequenzia de resonansia sea haora de 4.5Mhz , eso tanbien anda.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Oct 27, 2014)

polpi dijo:


> Pregunto fuera de tema a algún moderador:
> hice un amplificador diferencia que se publico es esta página pero el tema quedó cerrado sin evaluarse y sin observaciones de resultados.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ncial-quitar-ruido-ambiente-77424/#post670956
> ...



Puedes publicar siempre que aportes nuevos datos o inicies de nuevo una discusión que complemente la información del tema

Saludos.


----------



## polpi (Oct 27, 2014)

Gracias daniel lopes siempre aportando su conocimiento, profiero no enrollarme en el tema de sonido hasta lograr enganchar señal de video. Pero los consejos los voy a tener en cuenta.
De todas maneras me parece que la bobina mas delicada era la osciladora (L4) que aparentemente hace su trabajo.
Tiago: yo realicé uno de los microfonos publicados y la verdad era lo que esperaba, solo queria postear las fotos y hacer algunas aclaraciones acerca del funcionamiento (Ajuste muy delicado) y agradecer a DJ Draco y Crimson por las publicaciones. Y en breve le haré unas mejoras. Lo queria publicar para que sea un tema comprobado nada mas.

Gracias. Saludos


----------



## tiago (Oct 27, 2014)

polpi dijo:


> Tiago: yo realicé uno de los microfonos publicados y la verdad era lo que esperaba, solo queria postear las fotos y hacer algunas aclaraciones acerca del funcionamiento (Ajuste muy delicado) y agradecer a DJ Draco y Crimson por las publicaciones. Y en breve le haré unas mejoras. Lo queria publicar para que sea un tema comprobado nada mas.
> 
> Gracias. Saludos



Pues entonces ... Adelante, todo tuyo.

Saludos.


----------



## polpi (Nov 5, 2014)

Estuve perdido algunos días porque me regalaron un aiwa viejito que intenté levantar pero me fué imposible, tal parece que no fuí el único que lo intentó porque tenía pistas levantadas alrededor del stk4142. Así que terminé sacándole provecho (componentes) y separándolos para alimentar mi obsesión
Volviendo al tema en cuestión (y se que alguno se va a enojar por no haber colocado los componentes que se discurtieron en el post) lo conecté y no anduvo (funcionó ya que no tiene rueditas todavia). Por qué? puede ser que el bc108c no sirva.
Aparentemente algo hace ya que en canal 4 en mi zona hay una emisora que apenas se recibe pero logro interrumpirla. El transistor calienta apenas y el resto nada. Al mover la bobina L4 no pasa nada y el sonido y su Tr todavía ni sé. 
Me voy a poner a buscar el 2n2222 en metal pero en mi zona está muy complicado. En liniers tienen pero es un día de viaje para mi.

Saludos. Atte: Pol


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 6, 2014)

que raro... ¿cuantas vuelytas le has dado a L4?, puedes sustituir el 2N2222 (Q4) por un BC548 pero puede sobrecalentarse mucho, o un 2n3904. Q5 y Q6 pueden seguir siendo un BC548 o 2N3904.

No te centres en el canal 4, tu prueba en la banda baja de VHF a ver si en alguna frecuencia logras centrar tu transmisión, tienes que hacerla modulando video, con un DVD, VHS o similar...

Por cierto, he visto que usas pilas, NO uses pilas para ese circuito, las agotará pronto, usa una fuente estabilizada y alimentalo con 9V


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 6, 2014)

Andrxx dijo:


> que raro... ¿cuantas vuelytas le has dado a L4?, puedes sustituir el 2N2222 (Q4) por un BC548 pero puede sobrecalentarse mucho, o un 2n3904. Q5 y Q6 pueden seguir siendo un BC548 o 2N3904.
> 
> No te centres en el canal 4, tu prueba en la banda baja de VHF a ver si en alguna frecuencia logras centrar tu transmisión, tienes que hacerla modulando video, con un DVD, VHS o similar...
> 
> Por cierto, he visto que usas pilas, NO uses pilas para ese circuito, las agotará pronto, usa una fuente estabilizada y alimentalo con 9V


Hola a todos , caro Don Andrxx lo canal 4 aca por esas latitudes ( Sur America) ya son VHF bajo(66Mhz) en todo caso yo recomendo enplear lo transistor 2N3904 ,y en realidad no me gusta lo diseño dese oscilador de RF (canal) por sener mui sensillo incluso su polarización de base (10Kohms) , asi ese circuito es mui critico en caso de reenplazo de transistores.
Abrazoz desde Brasil!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## polpi (Nov 7, 2014)

Andrexx es cierto lo de no centrarse en un canal, por cierto ajusté la bobina un pelito y barrí la frecuencia baja con la sintonia fina del tv y obtube esos resultados.
La bobina tiene 4 ½ vueltas ya que antes de empezar a armar lei todo el post y promedié los resultados (algunos sugerian 5 y otros 3) y Q4 es hoy un BC108C porque era lo que tenía a mano prometo en breve cambiarlo.

Otra cosita es le inyecté video desde el deco del tda que tengo dando vueltas por acá pero sin antena, este cuando no se conecta antena pone un zócalo fijo con el mensaje "falta señal... etc" y la pregunta es ¿Afecta que la imagen sea estática, inmovil?

Mirando la tabla de reemplazos para el 2n3904 dí con el NTE123A entonces me basé en eso para buscar reemplazos. Por ende Q1 y Q2 son 2N3904; Q3 PH2369 (Ahora puesto en duda); Q4 BC108C; Q5 y Q6 2N2222A. A ver que dicen.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 8, 2014)

No tiene nada que ver el que la imagen sea estatica... se hecho, deberia de verse imagen nitida.
Haz una prueba pero sin el transformador de FI AUDIO... a ver que obtienes...


----------



## polpi (Nov 8, 2014)

Conseguí todos los componentes (2n2222 metalico y 2n3904) para completar como coresponde el transmisor, conseguí algo que hasta ahora no pasaba; oscilar en canal tres se pone totalmente negro (nitido) pero sin imagen.
Estaba pensando imprimir el PCB original de ramsey y hacerlo ya que mi pcb no se si esta bien (ya desconfio de todo) pienso que con los componentes que tiene la actual deberia funcionar sino algun componente esta pinchado.

A proposito: como ven esta bobina para la osciladora?


Saludos: Pol.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 9, 2014)

polpi dijo:


> Conseguí todos los componentes (2n2222 metalico y 2n3904) para completar como coresponde el transmisor, conseguí algo que hasta ahora no pasaba; oscilar en canal tres se pone totalmente negro (nitido) pero sin imagen.
> Estaba pensando imprimir el PCB original de ramsey y hacerlo ya que mi pcb no se si esta bien (ya desconfio de todo) pienso que con los componentes que tiene la actual deberia funcionar sino algun componente esta pinchado.
> 
> A proposito: como ven esta bobina para la osciladora?
> ...



Demasiado desfocada , quasi no es possible mirar derecho.


----------



## polpi (Nov 10, 2014)

Como se ve saqué el TR de FI (Andrexx) y hasta ahora nada cambió. Lo alimenté con una fuente de 9v y ahora el 2n2222 ni calienta, ni un poquito como antes.
Creo que lo mejor va a ser hacer el PCB original ya que este puede tener errores.

Otra cosa: conseguí los 2n2222 metálicos y veo que las patas son muy cortas ¿son así?


Dejo algunas imágenes del transmisor.

Saludos: Pol.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 11, 2014)

Que raras las patitas del 2N2222... muy cortas.


----------



## medinacruzz (Dic 25, 2014)

hola a todos los amigos,. les invito a que armen este tx de tv,. yo lo arme y obtube buenos rresultados,.
en audio y se escucha muy bien y el video se ben jeniales los colores,. parese que fuera un tx profecional,. pero es un home made,.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 25, 2014)

medinacruzz dijo:


> hola a todos los amigos,. les invito a que armen este tx de tv,. yo lo arme y obtube buenos rresultados,.
> en audio y se escucha muy bien y el video se ben jeniales los colores,. parese que fuera un tx profecional,. pero es un home made,.


!!Congratulaciones Don medinacruzz !! ,?? y que tal subir fotos de tu montagen ??.
Seguramente hay muchos conpañeros por aca curiosos en mirar tu equipo y si possible tanbien suba fotos de los resultados obtenidos (calidad de las imagenes).
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 28, 2014)

Leñe! ese es el circuito de los míticos Videosenders de la década de los 90, aun algunos siguen funcionando.


----------



## medinacruzz (Ene 24, 2015)

hola amigos del foro, quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes tuene un amplificador rf para este tx , el que postee anteriormente.
uno de 1w o mas me bendria bien,. desde ya gracias por su colavoracion al tema., gracias asta pronto,.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 25, 2015)

medinacruzz dijo:


> hola amigos del foro, quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes tuene un amplificador rf para este tx , el que postee anteriormente.
> uno de 1w o mas me bendria bien,. desde ya gracias por su colavoracion al tema., gracias asta pronto,.


Hola caro medinacruzz, ? en que frequenzia ( portadora de video) opera tu trasmissor por haora ?
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## medinacruzz (Feb 19, 2015)

hola amigo la portadora de es para el canal 3 video y 4.5  mhz  el audio., 
solo tira 30mw
saludos,. cordiales amigo Daniel Lopes,.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 20, 2015)

medinacruzz dijo:


> hola amigo la portadora de es para el canal 3 video y 4.5  mhz  el audio.,
> solo tira 30mw
> saludos,. cordiales amigo Daniel Lopes,.


?? Y por esas latitudes(Honduras) lo canal 3 tiene portadora de video en 61,25Mhz ??
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## medinacruzz (Feb 20, 2015)

hola amigo,Daniel Lopes eso es asi 61.25mhz es la portadora de video de este tx
y 4,5mhz audio,.. asta pronto amigo, saludos cordiales amigos de foros de electronica.,




este es para el videosender haci lo hice yo y anda de lujo. asta pronto amigos,..


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 21, 2015)

medinacruzz dijo:


> hola amigos del foro, quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes tuene un amplificador rf para este tx , el que postee anteriormente.
> uno de 1w o mas me bendria bien,. desde ya gracias por su colavoracion al tema., gracias asta pronto,.



Yo creo que te vendria bien un módulo hibrido...


----------



## medinacruzz (Feb 21, 2015)

hola amigos,. gracias por sus aportes
esto solo lo hago para aprender mas como funcionan los circuitos de radio 
y tambien lo hago como un aporte para los que se estan iniciando en el mundo de la electronica, especial mente en la RF,.... saludos amigos de foros de electronica,...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 23, 2015)

Hola caro Don medinacruzz te dejo aca un proyecto a sener esperimentado ojala el te sirve.
Quizaz canbiando los transistores sea possible sacar mas potenzia en la salida (1W)
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en los desahollos!
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## victoryp (Jul 15, 2015)

disculpen amigos el capacitor ceramico (c7 y c9) son de 2.2pf ya que si es asi no pude encontrar de ese valor o el valor que dice alli es de 22 pf gracias foro


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 17, 2015)

victoryp dijo:


> disculpen amigos el capacitor ceramico (c7 y c9) son de 2.2pf ya que si es asi no pude encontrar de ese valor o el valor que dice alli es de 22 pf gracias foro



A que circuito te refieres??


----------



## victoryp (Jul 18, 2015)

al circuito del transmisor de ramsey que es el tema principal de este hilo (circuito que usted modifico) eliminando el filtro pi y muchas otras mejoras  gracias andres, disculpadme todos ya que reanudo recién este tema debido al trabajo, verán apenas soy un muchacho de 21 años tenia que trabajar para comprar algunas herramientas pero ahora que ya me esta tocando estar en casa me estoy aburriendo de no hacer algún proyecto electrónico gracias por su comprensión   
  (que valor tiene c7 y c9) yo creo que son de 22pf a simple vista pero veo la lista de componentes el PDF de este mismo circuito y dice 2.2pf he buscado en las tiendas este valor (2.2pf) y no he encontrado pero tengo un montón de este valor (22pf)

gracias foro


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 18, 2015)

homebrew dijo:


> Sería algo como lo que hacían los cubanos con los gringos y su tv martí transmitida desde un globo a 3000 mts en los cayos de la florida para llegar a la isla, los cubanos tenían nada menos que a un director de dicho canal como espía que de antemano les informaba en que canal se transmitiría hacia la isla y estos respondían con el uso de barredores de rf interfiriendo dicho canal y los adyacentes, en tu caso con la vecina es tal cual comenta DJ_Glenn usando un oscilador y un ne555 para el diente de sierra podrías barrerle la banda de los canales 11 a 13, lo otro y mas fácil búscate un sintonizador de los viejos hay unos modelos que traen dos conectores RCA uno es la entrada de rf antena y el otro es la salida de rf del oscilador con buen nivel de rf era para el prescaler en la época de los pll externos modelos algo viejos pero aun se encuentran, de ahí en adelante solo tenes que amplificar lo que puedas la señal y chau vecina.
> Solo por curiosidad como esta la vecina ?


Hola a todos , ya escuche que Fidel Castro hacia longos pronuciamentos con lo uso de gran transmissores en AM , verdaderas bestias en potenzia exactamente en las frequenzias ya enpleyadas por los norte americanos como respuesta a las transmissiones de TV intencionales y molesta direccionadas a tu pais (Cuba) .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.





victoryp dijo:


> al circuito del transmisor de ramsey que es el tema principal de este hilo (circuito que usted modifico) eliminando el filtro pi y muchas otras mejoras  gracias andres, disculpadme todos ya que reanudo recién este tema debido al trabajo, verán apenas soy un muchacho de 21 años tenia que trabajar para comprar algunas herramientas pero ahora que ya me esta tocando estar en casa me estoy aburriendo de no hacer algún proyecto electrónico gracias por su comprensión
> (que valor tiene c7 y c9) yo creo que son de 22pf a simple vista pero veo la lista de componentes el PDF de este mismo circuito y dice 2.2pf he buscado en las tiendas este valor (2.2pf) y no he encontrado pero tengo un montón de este valor (22pf)
> 
> gracias foro


Hola caro victoryp , C7 y C9 son de 22pF , mas informaciones busque en la Internet por "ramsey tv-6 tv transmitter kit" .
De antemano te dejo aca datos de como armar el , lo diagrama esquemactico desafortunadamente no es fornido asi lo envio el en separado ( veer miniatura de adjuntos) , mire que en lo Kit lo transistor de paso final "Q5" es un tipo 2N3866 y en lo diagrama esquemactico ese fue reenplazado por dos transistores 2N3904 en paralelo "Q5" y "Q6" .
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en los desahollos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 19, 2015)

Se ve que RAMSEY hizo modificaciones, porque en un modelo, usaban a modo de modulador AM- amplificador RF salida el famoso 2N3866 pero en el modelo que yo encontré, usaba 2 BC548.

Si, el condensador es de 22 pF


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 19, 2015)

Andrxx dijo:


> Se ve que RAMSEY hizo modificaciones, porque en un modelo, usaban a modo de modulador AM- amplificador RF salida el famoso 2N3866 pero en el modelo que yo encontré, usaba 2 BC548.
> 
> Si, el condensador es de 22 pF


Yo tentaria canbiar "Q5" por lo transistor 2N2219 o dos 2N2222 en paralelo o en urtimo caso dos 2N3904 en paralelo .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## medinacruzz (Sep 11, 2015)

*H*ola, amigos de foros de electronica*.*
quiero ha*C*er una pregunta,. sera po*S*ible agregarle un controlador pll a estos *C*ircuitos., 
porque de ser ha*S*í, 
tengo *V*arios programas para el pic 16f628 para *V*arios pll los puedo modificar desde 150mhz a 1.3ghz
ha*C*e poco hi*C*e un oscilador que *Vá* desde 300mhz a 460mhz*.* 
*S*aludos para todos,  y desde ya gracias*.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 12, 2015)

medinacruzz dijo:


> *H*ola, amigos de foros de electronica*.*
> quiero ha*C*er una pregunta,. sera po*S*ible agregarle un controlador pll a estos *C*ircuitos.,
> porque de ser ha*S*í,
> tengo *V*arios programas para el pic 16f628 para *V*arios pll los puedo modificar desde 150mhz a 1.3ghz
> ...


Hola mi amigazo Don medinacruzz , si es perfectamente factible lo que preguntas y mejor aun tu transmissor de TV haora es sintectizado o sea la frequenzia de portadora de lo canal es estable tal como un oscilador pilotado a cristal de quartzo     
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## medinacruzz (Sep 12, 2015)

hola a todos,.
el tx tv que tengo armado es el de video sender, y me transmite en los canales de 12 a 38 el audio y el video son geniales,. aqui les mando un par de imajenes,...
de mi tx tv funcionando,..
asta luego amigos de foros de electronica,,...


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 16, 2015)

medinacruzz dijo:


> *H*ola, amigos de foros de electronica*.*
> quiero ha*C*er una pregunta,. sera po*S*ible agregarle un controlador pll a estos *C*ircuitos.,
> porque de ser ha*S*í,
> tengo *V*arios programas para el pic 16f628 para *V*arios pll los puedo modificar desde 150mhz a 1.3ghz
> ...



Por qué no nos pasas el diagrama de ese sintetizador? Podría ser MUY ÚLTIL, sería cuestión de añadirle un modulador de amplitud y un oscilador de audio 5,5 Mhz (PAL B-G) y ya tendriamos un emisor analógico de calidad y estabilidad total.


----------



## analogico (Feb 4, 2016)

hola tengo un    modulador rf comercial que  se uso poco pero si estuvo guardado años

 y viendo el circuito es muy parecido al modulador  de este hilo
es tan parecido como si  fuera el mismo
el problema que tiene es  los blancos  distorsionan

no he querido hacer mucho antes de preguntar en el foro si la falla es problema de ajuste o es algo mas grave  y si es ajuste del trasnformador  o   algo simple


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 4, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> hola tengo un    modulador rf comercial que  se uso poco pero si estuvo guardado años
> 
> y viendo el circuito es muy parecido al modulador  de este hilo
> es tan parecido como si  fuera el mismo
> ...



Hola...Baja el nivel de modulación de video.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## analogico (Feb 4, 2016)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...Baja el nivel de modulación de video.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.


hola y como hago eso


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 4, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> hola y como hago eso



Variando el cursor de R3 o haciendo un atenuado a la entrada.

Ric.


----------



## analogico (Feb 8, 2016)

ricbevi dijo:


> Variando el cursor de R3 o haciendo un atenuado a la entrada.
> 
> Ric.


hola 
estos chinos han hecho todo con resistencias fijas
intentare conectar   un potenciometro de 1k  en serie despues del primer consensador
pero primerodeboencontrar ese potencimetro
ya que ahora es un elemento raro


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 8, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> hola
> estos chinos han hecho todo con resistencias fijas
> intentare conectar   un potenciometro de 1k  en serie despues del primer consensador
> pero primerodeboencontrar ese potencimetro
> ya que ahora es un elemento raro



Como expresaste que era el mismo esquema supuse que tenia ajuste...podes ir colocando resistencias en paralelo de distinto valor a y así encontrar un valor de compromiso entre el nivel de modulación y la portadora.

Ric.


----------



## analogico (Feb 8, 2016)

ricbevi dijo:


> Como expresaste que era el mismo esquema supuse que tenia ajuste...podes ir colocando resistencias en paralelo de distinto valor a y así encontrar un valor de compromiso entre el nivel de modulación y la portadora.
> 
> Ric.


es casi igual
como en paralelo no es enserie? 

afectara algo r6 segun el pcb es de 75Ω pero es de 200Ω chinos


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 8, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> es casi igual
> como en paralelo no es enserie?
> 
> afectara algo r6 segun el pcb es de 75Ω pero es de 200Ω chinos
> ...



Me refería a que fueras "cargando" la entrada con resistencias fijas en paralelo hasta dar con el valor...puedes colocar una de 120ohms en paralelo a la de 200ohms y te queda 75ohms.

Ric


----------



## analogico (Feb 16, 2016)

ricbevi dijo:


> Me refería a que fueras "cargando" la entrada con resistencias fijas en paralelo hasta dar con el valor...puedes colocar una de 120ohms en paralelo a la de 200ohms y te queda 75ohms.
> 
> Ric


 gracias
menos mal que pregunte y no movi la bobina principal

sii
al fin he podido encontrar unas resitencias 
  en paralelo al  r6      se resolvio el problema  
no al 100%  
pero ya se puede ver aceptablemente    y no interfiere en el sonido


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 16, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> gracias
> menos mal que pregunte y no movi la bobina principal
> 
> sii
> ...



Es un circuito *muy elemental* y el nivel de la modulación, también depende de la calidad/estabilidad del origen de la señal. Siempre esta la compulsión de tocar bobinas, trimer, etc. Solo a veces y con los años aprendemos a "para la pelota" y pensar antes de tocar. 
Ni te cuento la de tocadas "al cuete" que tengo  (aun hoy en día).

Ric.


----------



## analogico (Abr 18, 2017)

vuelvo despues de un tiempo

ahora con un TV mejor me doi cuenta de que la imagen no es tan nitida como deberia
ser

asi que no se necesitara algun ajuste, tentado a mover t1 o a poner unn 7809


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 19, 2017)

analogico dijo:


> vuelvo despues de un tiempo
> 
> ahora con un TV mejor me doi cuenta de que la imagen no es tan nitida como deberia
> ser
> ...



Si escuchas bien el sonido, T1 esta donde debería estar ya que es la encargada de colocar la subportadora de sonido donde debe estar.
Si te parece que es un problema de alimentacion(filtrado/regulación), prueba con una pila de 9V y observa que pasa.
La señales de vídeo compuesto son complejas con "componentes" extremos como los sincronismos y lograr una modulación en amplitud "buena" para ese tipo de esquemas tan elemental es tarea poco mas que imposible.
De todas formas uno no debe quedarse con las ganas, toca, investiga y ve por vos mismo que podes lograr.


Ric.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 20, 2017)

Buenas, no es un transmisor del que puedas esperar resultados excelentes... yo nunca logré una calidad buena con ese equipo.

Mi consejo... modulador del canal en el que quieras emitir + amplificador booster + una buena antena, aqui la antena y el emplazamiento son claves para obtener buenos resultados, hablo desde la experiencia de años y años realizando experimentos de este tipo.


----------



## analogico (Abr 21, 2017)

ricbevi dijo:


> Si escuchas bien el sonido, T1 esta donde debería estar ya que es la encargada de colocar la subportadora de sonido donde debe estar.
> ...
> Ric.


se escucha bien, entonce es t1 esta bien, no lo movere
y probe con la bateria 
me fije que la tele que se ve mejor, la programacion automatica lo  dejo en menos MHZ
asi que creo que el problema puede estar en la bobina L4
no queria moverlas por que no tengo eqipos  que midan los mhz



Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas, no es un transmisor del que puedas esperar resultados excelentes... yo nunca logré una calidad buena con ese equipo.
> 
> Mi consejo... modulador del canal en el que quieras emitir + amplificador booster + una buena antena, aqui la antena y el emplazamiento son claves para obtener buenos resultados, hablo desde la experiencia de años y años realizando experimentos de este tipo.



es para uso interno  casero  
-----------

se puede puentear en Y  el rca asi envio la seña al tv principal por rca a maxima calidad
y a los tvs secundarios la envio por rf con el modulador ?


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 22, 2020)

Buenas noches desde España, resubo este hilo después de dos años porque, con la crisis sanitaria que tenemos y con el confinamiento obligatorio, llevo varios días volviendo a armar desde cero este transmisor que yo monté allá por la navidad de 2.010-2.011, así que recordando un poco, estoy haciendo pruebas con él.

Lo que nunca se ha dicho en este hilo y que yo mismo no me di cuenta es que de este transmisor, RAMSEY electronics realizó dos versiones, la primera, que es la que hay aquí publicada y la segunda, cuya principal diferencia es que en vez de usar los 2x2N3904 en el paso final-modulador de amplitud, usa un 2N3866 y la resistencia que polariza los dos transistores de modulación en amplitud es de 180 ohm en vez de 1 Kohm.

He bobinado desde cero el transformador de FI como recordaba, 9+9 vueltas en el primario y 7 vueltas en el secundario con dos condensadores de 121 pF+ 100 pF para llegar a la frecuencia de resonancia de 5,5 Mhz, se me presenta el problema que en su día me provocó tremendos dolores de cabeza y son las interferencias que se producen en la imagen en forma de rayitas visibles al ritmo de el sonido (cosa normal en una modulación FM). He ensayado con un filtro cerámico de 5.5 Mhz extraido de una TV de desguace a la salida del transformador de FI sin tener buenos resultados, por lo que acudo a la sabiduría popular de este gran foro para arrojar algo de luz sobre este problema aunque viendo el diseño del circuito, no se le puede pedir más.

El transistor oscilador lo he sustituido por un 2N6255 que me ha dado muy buenos resultados, eso y la bobina de 5 vueltas hace que la señal sea bastante estable en el canal 3 de VHF.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 22, 2020)

Si a T1 del esquema te refieres es con derivación en el 30% aproximadamente y no a la mitad, 7 vueltas para el link del secundario me parece una desproporción ya que con un par a esa frecuencia sobre el lado frio de la bobina deberia andar.

No se las características de vueltas/capacidad porque depende de la forma de la bobina pero para 5MHz con 120pf debería funcionar perfectamente.

Yo en la personal bobinaria una bobina simple con el capacitor en paralelo y vería si resuena con un dip-meter en la frecuencia de la FI de sonido(para ti 5.5MHz), a continuación rebobinar con una derivación a 1/3 y un link de 2 vuelas sobre la parte fria.

En una forma de 10x10 de estas


Con 25 a 30 vueltas de alambre 0.10mm o 0.15mm (3x10v) y 120pf seguramente te resonara cera de los 5.5MHz.

Si es para núcleo de 6.3mm sin cazoleta de ferrite con 35 vueltas de alambre 0.25mm o 25V de 0.40 te funcionara en esa frecuencia con el capacitor de 120pF en paralelo



No debes acoplar demasiado el secundario(muchas vueltas o sobre el lado caliente de la bobina, el que va a la base) porque es contraproducente ya que producirá interferencias en el video y rayas.

Puedes hacer una prueba de sacarle vueltas al "secundario" de esa bobina que tiene 7 y dejar solo 2 o 3 y ver si desaparece el problema.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 22, 2020)

Hola a todos , caro Don Andraxx yo personalmente ,manteria lo filtro ceramico de 5,5Mhz en la salida de T1 (devanado secundario) porque con el ustedes garantiza una subportadora limpia de sinales espurios.
Otra dica es canbiar al azar lo valor del resistor "R9" ( poner un preset de 100Kohmios) y ayustar ese nivel para lo minimo nesesario hasta a obtener un sonido limpio y nada mas.
? Seguro que la bobina "T1" realmente oscila en 5,5Mhz y no en algun harmonico matreiro?
La modulación FM en ese diseño es hecha aprovechando la capacitancia parasitica entre Base y Emisor del transistor oscilador , pero eso tanbien genera una modulación AM indesejable en ese paso oscilador.
Una salida para esa "molestia"serias armar un diodo Varicap acoplado capacitivamente a la bobina "T1" y polarizado con una tensión DC inversa de modo a lo diodo Varicap funcionar correctamente , lo sinal de audio naturalmente es acoplado a esa tensión DC de polarización.
Lo nivel de desvio FM puede sener ayustado canbiando lo valor capacitivo del capacitor de acople entre lo diodo Varicap y la Bobina "T1".
Otra dica es armar en estilo "Manhattan" o sea un generoso plano de tierra , placas de Veroboard NO sirven nin a palos para RF !
"Suerte en los desahollos ,y mantenganos informados de los avances!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 22, 2020)

Buenas, en efecto es una señal fundamental, medida con frecuencimetro acercando la sonda al transformador, además, que escucho la señal en una radio de onda corta sintonizada en 5,50 Mhz, lo de las 7 vueltas lo hice porque creo que lolei en el manual de ese kit publicado por una revista inglesa hace años, el "bote" que estoy usando es de 10 x 10. Con el filtro cerámico el problema es que si centro la frecuencia en 5,50 empieza a oirse el audio distorsionado, cosa que no entiendo por que, el filtro está bien conectado, el primer pin es la salida, la central a masa y el tercer pin entrada desde el bobinado secundario del transformador.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 23, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas, en efecto es una señal fundamental, medida con frecuencimetro acercando la sonda al transformador, además, que escucho la señal en una radio de onda corta sintonizada en 5,50 Mhz, lo de las 7 vueltas lo hice porque creo que lolei en el manual de ese kit publicado por una revista inglesa hace años, el "bote" que estoy usando es de 10 x 10. Con el filtro cerámico el problema es que si centro la frecuencia en 5,50 empieza a oirse el audio distorsionado, cosa que no entiendo por que, el filtro está bien conectado, el primer pin es la salida, la central a masa y el tercer pin entrada desde el bobinado secundario del transformador.


Huuummm extraño lo que aclaras ,  puede sener que  ese filtro enpleyado no este centrado realmente en 5,5Mhz , habrias que medir su banda de pasagen con auxilio de un generador de RF + frequenzimetro digital  mas un Osciloscopio o mismo una sonda de RF sensible (diodo + amplificador).
O quizaz ese filtro en realidad es de 5.8Mhz , frequenzia de FI de sonido en receptores satelital.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 23, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Huuummm extraño lo que aclaras ,  puede sener que  ese filtro enpleyado no este centrado realmente en 5,5Mhz , habrias que medir su banda de pasagen con auxilio de un generador de RF + frequenzimetro digital  mas un Osciloscopio o mismo una sonda de RF sensible (diodo + amplificador).
> O quizaz ese filtro en realidad es de 5.8Mhz , frequenzia de FI de sonido en receptores satelital.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Si, exacto, se oye distorsionado, el filtro es de 5,5 y está probado utilizando un generador de RF promax conectado a un osciloscopio, cuando te alejas de 5,5 Mhz la senoide cae de amplitud abruptamente, sin embargo en el circuito da ese problema.

Seguiremos informando...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 23, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Si, exacto, se oye distorsionado, el filtro es de 5,5 y está probado utilizando un generador de RF promax conectado a un osciloscopio, cuando te alejas de 5,5 Mhz la senoide cae de amplitud abruptamente, sin embargo en el circuito da ese problema.
> 
> Seguiremos informando...


Bueno , puedes con auxilio de un frequenzimetro Digital acoplado a la salida del generador de RF determinar la banda pasante dese filtro anotando los dos  puntos donde lo sinal medido con un osciloscopio conectado a la salida del filtro decresce en 1,41 veses (raiz de 2 o puntos de -3dB) de lo maximo sinal obtenido en la salida @ 5,5Mhz .
Quizaz sea entonses una desadaptación de inpedancia de entrada y salida del filtro.
Habrias de determinar cuantos Ohmios son y terminar la salida y entrada del filtro para que ese funcione como debe.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 25, 2020)

Buenas, traigo novedades, la salida del transformador va a una resistencia de 15 Kohm de ahi al filtro cerámico y de ahi a otra resistencia de 1 Kohm, ya si funciona y aunque hay ligeras interferencias en la imagen, el audio pasa nítido y claro a excepción de algunos momentos en los que la imagen entra con blancos en los que se produce una saturación.

Más no se le puede pedir al circuito, cuya calidad definitía como "mediocre" pero bueno, no se puede hacer más con ese diseño, está emitiendo en el canal 4 de VHF en 62,295 Mhz


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 25, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas, traigo novedades, la salida del transformador va a una resistencia de 15 Kohm de ahi al filtro cerámico y de ahi a otra resistencia de 1 Kohm, ya si funciona y aunque hay ligeras interferencias en la imagen, el audio pasa nítido y claro a excepción de algunos momentos en los que la imagen entra con blancos en los que se produce una saturación.
> 
> Más no se le puede pedir al circuito, cuya calidad definitía como "mediocre" pero bueno, no se puede hacer más con ese diseño, está emitiendo en el canal 4 de VHF en 62,295 Mhz


Hola Don Andrxx esperimente poner un resistor de 680 Ohmios entre la entrada y tierra y tanbien otro ( de msimo valor sugerido) entre salida y tierra , asi ustedes termina lo filtro de 5.5Mhz con una inpedancia optima donde el pueda  funciona mejor.
Esperimente canbiar lo valor resistivo del "R9" de modo a reduzir al maximo que possible lo sinal de la subportadora de audio , pero sin degradar su calidad ( relación senal /ruido).
No debemos esperar mucho de un diseño tan sensillo (mediocre) , por ejenplo : lo oscilador de portadora del canal es livre ( no es pilotado a cristal de cuartzo nin tanpoco es PLL), NO hay un paso ayslador entre lo paso oscilador y lo paso final y peor aun ese es modulado en AM ( video) .
Seguramente ese paso oscilador es muy molestado por lo paso final generando modulaciones FM indesejables al ritimo del video.
Lo oscilador generador de la subportadora de audio , ese tanbiem muy sensillo , NO hay sequer un diodo Varicap para generar la modulación FM, nin tanpoco un paso ayslador entre el y lo amplificador de Video .
Asi lo senal de Video puede tanbien molestar su correcto funcionamento.
Enfin hay mucho que mejorar en ese diseño para que el genere buenos resultados ( bueno video y audio) en la recepción.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 25, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola Don Andrxx esperimente poner un resistor de 680 Ohmios entre la entrada y tierra y tanbien otro ( de msimo valor sugerido) entre salida y tierra , asi ustedes termina lo filtro de 5.5Mhz con una inpedancia optima donde el pueda  funciona mejor.
> Esperimente canbiar lo valor resistivo del "R9" de modo a reduzir al maximo que possible lo sinal de la subportadora de audio , pero sin degradar su calidad ( relación senal /ruido).
> No debemos esperar mucho de un diseño tan sensillo (mediocre) , por ejenplo : lo oscilador de portadora del canal es livre ( no es pilotado a cristal de cuartzo nin tanpoco es PLL), NO hay un paso ayslador entre lo paso oscilador y lo paso final y peor aun ese es modulado en AM ( video) .
> Seguramente ese paso oscilador es muy molestado por lo paso final generando modulaciones FM indesejables al ritimo del video.
> ...


Daniel, estoy trabajando en un diseño de un modulador utilizando el integrado TDA5660 de Siemens, he visto que ciertos videosenders de una marca española llamada SENHOR ELECTRÓNICA utilizan ese mismo IC  pero una versión más moderna que es el TDA5666-5 con resultados óptimos de calidad de imagen.

Tengo el esquema de un modulador para VHF 1 usando ese IC, pero no logro echar a andar el oscilador pese a haber bobinado el transformador siguiendo las instrucciones al milímetro, sin embargo, haciendo modificaciones logra modular imagen pero en 900 Mhz!!! No doy crédito pese a seguir las directrices del datahseet de Siemens al dedillo, la única opción que me queda es utilizar un cristal de cuarzo como se sugiere en el datasheet de siemens pero claro, no tengo cristales cuya fundamental caiga en la banda VHF de TV, he probado con cristales de valores más bajos y logro ver la imagen modulada y distorsionada en sus armónicos superiores. (x2,x3,x4)

Publico el esquema del montaje del modulador de video de una revista alemana, era un kit, me lo bajé de radiomuseum. Está en alemán pero logré traducirlo con el traductor de google.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 25, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Daniel, estoy trabajando en un diseño de un modulador utilizando el integrado TDA5660 de Siemens, he visto que ciertos videosenders de una marca española llamada SENHOR ELECTRÓNICA utilizan ese mismo IC  pero una versión más moderna que es el TDA5666-5 con resultados óptimos de calidad de imagen.
> 
> Tengo el esquema de un modulador para VHF 1 usando ese IC, pero no logro echar a andar el oscilador pese a haber bobinado el transformador siguiendo las instrucciones al milímetro, sin embargo, haciendo modificaciones logra modular imagen pero en 900 Mhz!!! No doy crédito pese a seguir las directrices del datahseet de Siemens al dedillo, la única opción que me queda es utilizar un cristal de cuarzo como se sugiere en el datasheet de siemens pero claro, no tengo cristales cuya fundamental caiga en la banda VHF de TV, he probado con cristales de valores más bajos y logro ver la imagen modulada y distorsionada en sus armónicos superiores. (x2,x3,x4)
> 
> Publico el esquema del montaje del modulador de video de una revista alemana, era un kit, me lo bajé de radiomuseum. Está en alemán pero logré traducirlo con el traductor de google.


Hola caro Don Andraxx , quizaz canbiando entre si los terminales de lo devanado "L2" que conectas lo pino 4 y 6 ande tu oscilador , haberias que probar esa hipotese.
Haora si quieres  puedes tanbien armar un oscilador transitorizado generando la frequenzia de tu canal y pilotar el CI TDA5660 por meo de un balun de TV 75/300 Ohmios.
Los terminales de 75 Ohmios conectas en la salida de tu oscilador y los terminales de 300 Ohmios conectas por meo de dos capacitor de 1000pF ceramico disco o plate a los terminales 3 y 7 del TDA5660.
Los inductores L4 y L5 deben corresponder a la frequencia del oscilador o  si quieres andar en banda ancha puedes enpleyar otro balun 300/75 Ohmios como reenplazo de L4 /L5.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 26, 2020)

Buenas Daniel la verdad es que he hecho todo lo que comentas y no he tenido éxito, he atacado a través de dos condensadores de 1000 pF la señal de un oscilador externo, tanto de un resonador de 48 Mhz como la señal generada por un generador de RF promax.

He probado a seguir el datasheet de siemens y probar el oscilador a cristal, con los valores sugeridos un cristal de 23 Mhz oscila pero si elevo la frecuencia del cristal con otro de 53 Mhz sacado de un viejo router no oscila pese a cambiar los valores de los condensadores a valores mucho más pequeños.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 26, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas Daniel la verdad es que he hecho todo lo que comentas y no he tenido éxito, he atacado a través de dos condensadores de 1000 pF la señal de un oscilador externo, tanto de un resonador de 48 Mhz como la señal generada por un generador de RF promax.
> 
> He probado a seguir el datasheet de siemens y probar el oscilador a cristal, con los valores sugeridos un cristal de 23 Mhz oscila pero si elevo la frecuencia del cristal con otro de 53 Mhz sacado de un viejo router no oscila pese a cambiar los valores de los condensadores a valores mucho más pequeños.


Aca en Brasil a muuucho tienpo atraz era fabricado un modulador de A/V prolijo enpleyando ese CI .
Ese diseño era basado en un oscilador transistorizado pilotado a cristal de cuartzo andando en 45,75Mhz (FI) , seguido del balun 75/300 para alimentar simectricamente el TDA5660 , la salida era enbiada a otro balun 300/75 y seguia a un filtro SAW que rejectava la banda inferior (LSB) y asi teniamos la modulación VSB propriamente dicha.
Muy estraño lo que aclaras en NO tener ezicto en hacer funcionar ese paso oscilador en frequenzias medianas o mas bajas , puedo veer en las hojas de datos técnicos que es un circuito oscilador do tipo push-pull (no muy comun ).
Quizaz aumentando los valores capacitivos de los capacitores de realimentación entre los pinos 3, 4 6 y7 mejore esa situación caotica.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 26, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Aca en Brasil a muuucho tienpo atraz era fabricado un modulador de A/V prolijo enpleyando ese CI .
> Ese diseño era basado en un oscilador transistorizado pilotado a cristal de cuartzo andando en 45,75Mhz (FI) , seguido del balun 75/300 para alimentar simectricamente el TDA5660 , la salida era enbiada a otro balun 300/75 y seguia a un filtro SAW que rejectava la banda inferior (LSB) y asi teniamos la modulación VSB propriamente dicha.
> Muy estraño lo que aclaras en NO tener ezicto en hacer funcionar ese paso oscilador en frequenzias medianas o mas bajas , puedo veer en las hojas de datos técnicos que es un circuito oscilador do tipo push-pull (no muy comun ).
> Quizaz aumentando los valores capacitivos de los capacitores de realimentación entre los pinos 3, 4 6 y7 mejore esa situación caotica.
> ...


La verdad es que he llegado a pesar que el IC esté mal... lo que me llama la atención es que siemens después lanzo una versión mejorada, el TDA5666-5, y tengo aqui varios emisores de video domesticos que lo usan y la calidad es impecable. La verdad es que lo que cuentas tiene lógica, los pines 4 y 6 son la entrada de señal generada por el oscilador que va a un buffer y a un modulador de video, y de ahi a la salida con otro balun que tengo hecho.

Cuando el circuito oscilaba erráticamente, la imagen se veia con buena calidad por lo que el modulador de video, en efecto modula.

Curioso que con un cristal de 12 Mhz la señal se genera y veo en la TV los armónicos superiores con el video modulado aunque con mala calidad, pero usando un cristal de 53 Mhz no arranca a oscilar ni a tiros, pese a disminuir las capacidades siguiendo el datasheet de siemens.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 26, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> La verdad es que he llegado a pesar que el IC esté mal... lo que me llama la atención es que siemens después lanzo una versión mejorada, el TDA5666-5, y tengo aqui varios emisores de video domesticos que lo usan y la calidad es impecable. La verdad es que lo que cuentas tiene lógica, los pines 4 y 6 son la entrada de señal generada por el oscilador que va a un buffer y a un modulador de video, y de ahi a la salida con otro balun que tengo hecho.
> 
> Cuando el circuito oscilaba erráticamente, la imagen se veia con buena calidad por lo que el modulador de video, en efecto modula.
> 
> Curioso que con un cristal de 12 Mhz la señal se genera y veo en la TV los armónicos superiores con el video modulado aunque con mala calidad, pero usando un cristal de 53 Mhz no arranca a oscilar ni a tiros, pese a disminuir las capacidades siguiendo el datasheet de siemens.


No debes olvidar que en realidad un cristal de cuartzo NO oscila en 53Mhz en modo fundamental y si en algun overtone inpar.
Quizaz por esa razón ese bendicto oscilador No ande
Te recomendo altamente a armar un oscilador transistorizado de frequenzia conocida (valida) de un canal de VHF bajo y pilotar ese TDA5660 por meo de un balun 75/300 Ohmios atacando directamente por meo de capacitores de desacople DC los pinos 3 y 7 del TDA.
Voi buscar por aca ese modulador A/V que te aclare arriba y subo un diagrama esquemactico (hecho con tecnologia "ingineria reversa sin autorización previa del fabricante" , jajaja).
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 26, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> No debes olvidar que en realidad un cristal de cuartzo NO oscila en 53Mhz en modo fundamental y si en algun overtone inpar.
> Quizaz por esa razón ese bendicto oscilador No ande
> Te recomendo altamente a armar un oscilador transistorizado de frequenzia conocida (valida) de un canal de VHF bajo y pilotar ese TDA5660 por meo de un balun 75/300 Ohmios atacando directamente por meo de capacitores de desacople DC los pinos 3 y 7 del TDA.
> Voi buscar por aca ese modulador A/V que te aclare arriba y subo un diagrama esquemactico (hecho con tecnologia "ingineria reversa sin autorización previa del fabricante" , jajaja).
> ...


Bien, perfecto Daniel, a ver que vemos!!!


----------



## Americo8888 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hace años, hice un modulador-transmisor de TVUHF con el TDA8822, en el último canal de TV aire (Ch-69) y TV cable, aqui tengo algunas fotitos, estaba controlado por un PIC16F628A y un display para saber el canal de emisión, con un solo botón cambiaba los 4 canales programados. Este chip tiene interiormente un PLL, así que para generar la portadora en esa alta frecuencia tenia que disponer de 27 voltios DC para en diodo varicap, caso contrario no enganchaba, para canales bajos, con 12 voltios era suficiente, ojo que la subportadora de audio se puede programar desde el PIC, sin tanque LC.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 26, 2020)

Hola a todos , caro Don Andrxx mire ese link aca : Transmissores de TV 
Hay muuuchos diseños , quizaz algun te guste
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 27, 2020)

Buenas, pues traigo novedades, hace más de 11 años, cuando estudié electrónica, hice mi primer transmisor de televisión sacado de la Web electronica2000, del que ya se habló en este foro.

He logrado pilotar la portadora de video a cristal, con un cristal de 13 Mhz el que lanza su cuarto armónico en 52 Mz donde la señal se ve nítida, clara y con sonido. Problema: Es imposible amplificarla y la potencia de salida es ridícula, he intentado amplificar la señal que da el cristal con otro paso amplificador pero no he tenido éxito, he probado con un amplificador de antena colectiva que utilizo con otros equipos con resultados fenomenales y es imposible porque sale espurias y la señal no se amplifica correctamente, no se si tendrá que ver con el hecho de usar un cristal que genere armónicos. Desconozco si es por esto o es por una desadaptación de impedancias porque la salida del transmisor y su red de adaptación no son gran cosa o bien, que el precario diseño del equipo que en su día fabriqué haga que no tenga un buen plano de masa ya que está montado en placa breadboard.

Enlace al proyecto original: Transmisor de tv de 12 mw

Si he podido al final excitar un amplificador, el problema era de masas... supongo que al instalar el modulador en una caja metalica mejorará todo más todavía pero con el confinamiento por el coronavirus en España la cosa va a ser complicada, ya subiré fotos, la calidad de imagen es muy buena.


----------



## garada (Mar 29, 2020)

Hola de nuevo a todos, os dejo unos interesantes transmisores de tv sencillos que llevaba tiempo queriendo escanear y aprovecho el hilo del tema en cuestion para publicarlos, uno es de la famosa revista de los 80 microhobby dedicada a los ordenadores personales de 8 bit y mas enfocada a juegos, se publico esta emisora para conectar a un spectrum, pero vale para cualquier fuente de auidio y video, es sencilla y esta todo perfectamente explicado incluidas sus limitaciones y defectos, pero es muy interesante y en mi opinion bien construida, la otra es de mi revista favorita nueva electronica, mas profesional y con oscilador a cuarzo.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 29, 2020)

garada dijo:


> Hola de nuevo a todos, os dejo unos interesantes transmisores de tv sencillos que llevaba tiempo queriendo escanear y aprovecho el hilo del tema en cuestion para publicarlos, uno es de la famosa revista de los 80 microhobby dedicada a los ordenadores personales de 8 bit y mas enfocada a juegos, se publico esta emisora para conectar a un spectrum, pero vale para cualquier fuente de auidio y video, es sencilla y esta todo perfectamente explicado incluidas sus limitaciones y defectos, pero es muy interesante y en mi opinion bien construida, la otra es de mi revista favorita nueva electronica, mas profesional y con oscilador a cuarzo.



Desconocía que Nueva Electrónica hubiese publicado ese circuito, es muy interesante, yo lo llegué a ver en muchos sitios y siempre me preguntaba ese diseño pilotado a cristal de donde venía... hasta incluso hace algún tiempo vi el kit completo montado en venta en milanuncios. Pues en efecto al final he tenido éxito con mi proyecto.
Se trata del circuito de electrónica 2000.com que en realidad, tras mucho investigar, es un circuito basado (por no decir copiado) del videosender-modulador en Kit de Velleman, esquema que está en Internet. He sustituido el oscilador a transistor por un oscilador a cristal extraido de una tarjeta gráfico ATI muy vieja de los 90 que es de 14,318 Mhz.

El oscilador a cristal que he montado es el de los archivos adjuntos, con ese circuito, usando un BC548 en vez de un 2N2222 y alimentandolo con dos resistencias de 100 ohmios en serie (es lo que tenía a mano por el laboratorio) he atacado con la salida de este a C11, que lo he sustituido por 68 nF. El resultado es que el cuarto armónico cae en 57,272 Mhz que es un poquito más arriba del canal 3 VHF en España y en 42 Mhz. La calidad de imagen es soberbia aunque se aprecia un poco de residuo de la modulación de audio. A ver si puedo colocar imágenes de la transmisión y algún video. He analizado la portadora de video con el sdr y observo una modulación muy limpia y clara, completamente diferente al transmisor de ramsey. La salida la ataco a una central de amplificación televés que me permite obtener algunos más de 100 mW.

Por cierto, estoy leyendo el aporte de garada, el transmisor de spectum, se trata de un oscilador de potencia, un multivibrador astable que modula el video en el segundo armónico, ese tipo de osciladores se caracterizan por una pobre pureza espectral y una riqueza en armónicos absoluta... Pero son aportes muy buenos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 29, 2020)

Hola a todos , dejo aca un Link que contiene un diseño conpleto de un transmissor de TV en UHF : Revista Eletrônica Prática , bajar revista N°5 y N°6 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 30, 2020)

El de Nueva Electronica yo lo realice cuando salió publicado en la versión Española pero hay que tener en cuenta que el cristal utilizado es un sobretono en 5º armónico no en tercero como es común.

En ese entonces tenía una fluida y diaria comunicación con un fabricante de cristales y me lo fabrico por lo que no tuve problemas para ponerlo en marcha y que funcionara bien en el canal correcto y calculado.

Si no se tiene el cristal y se intenta con cualquier cristal el oscilador arranca en cualquier lado menos en el 5º armónico y si lo hace no se obtiene a la salida la portadora en donde debe estar ya que la cosa no es tan fácil como dividir la frecuencia por 5 y pedir el cristal. En mi caso pedí un cristal de sobretono en 5ª armónico para 61.250KHz que es la portadora de video del canal 3 aquí.

Hace años se lo regale a un amigo a su requerimiento así que todo esto es de memoria y poco más puedo aportar.

Ninguno de esos diseños tiene filtros de banda lateral vestigial para el video por lo que la interferencias al canal inmediato inferior pueden ser severas si se intenta emitir con potencia o antena externa, independientemente de los armónicos, sobre modulaciones y demás.

Aclaro esto por que no falta quien a partir de esos diseños pretende escalarlos y hacer una emisión tipo canal de TV libre para los cuales estos esquemas no fueron pensados a la hora de diseñar/fabricar.

Seguramente puede aparecer individuos que afirman que montaron una estación de TV de ese tipo y emitieron a Xxxxx metros o Km "sin problemas y con gran calidad" pero para el que conoce lo que es un diseño/esquema de un emisor de TV analogica comercial, aun de baja potencia, las etapas requeridas, los filtros, los ajustes involucrados mediante instrumental, etc, esta  afirmación, se cae por su propio peso.

Aporte esto de aquí en este mismo tema (mensaje 217 )para apreciar la diferencia entre los esquemas publicados y un simple modulador de canal de TV de circuito cerrado de TV de una marca en su momento reconocida en dicho ámbito donde a parte de la calidad de la emisión se debe cuidar la pureza espectral debido a que debe "convivir" con varios canales simultáneos en un mismo cable.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 30, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> El de Nueva Electronica yo lo realice cuando salió publicado en la versión Española pero hay que tener en cuenta que el cristal utilizado es un sobretono en 5º armónico no en tercero como es común.
> 
> En ese entonces tenía una fluida y diaria comunicación con un fabricante de cristales y me lo fabrico por lo que no tuve problemas para ponerlo en marcha y que funcionara bien en el canal correcto y calculado.
> 
> ...


Yo ya lo he dicho por activa y por pasiva, para usos "profesionales" lo ideal es un modulador profesional VSB y de ahi escalar lo que se pretenda, estos circuitos son eso, circuitos experimentales, que funcionan mejor o peor, pero no se les puede exigir mucho. Aquí en España ya no queda TV en analógico y estos transmisores los hago para experimentar durante el confinamiento de estos días ya que no tiene sentido armar un transmisor analógico cuando la TV se emite en digital bajo el estándar DVB-T, pero en absoluto que aqui, por lo menos por mi parte, intento convencer a la gente de que con estos montajes se puede construir una emisora profesional de TV.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 30, 2020)

*Andrxx *Solo aclaraba las cosas porque siempre hay un  Frankenstein  que le parece que todas las cosas "son escalables" y esos esquemas los comparo a los microfono espia de un par de transistores que siempre alguien pretende poner le tal o cual transistor o agregar etapas y va a tener una emisora comercial y como bien has aclarado solo tienen un valor experimental.

Como siempre y ya desde la analogica, la norma de TV digital terrestre aqui no coincide con la de ustedes y todavia seguimos con la analogica al aire y solo la digital(SATVD-T) esta por parte de la red TDA propiedad del Estado Argentino aunque ya hubo alguna que otra prueba en la Capital Federal por parte de algunas emisoras privadas..

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 30, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> *Andrxx *Solo aclaraba las cosas porque siempre hay un  Frankenstein  que le parece que todas las cosas "son escalables" y esos esquemas los comparo a los microfono espia de un par de transistores que siempre alguien pretende poner le tal o cual transistor o agregar etapas y va a tener una emisora comercial y como bien has aclarado solo tienen un valor experimental.
> 
> Como siempre y ya desde la analogica, la norma de TV digital terrestre aqui no coincide con la de ustedes y todavia seguimos con la analogica al aire y solo la digital(SATVD-T) esta por parte de la red TDA propiedad del Estado Argentino aunque ya hubo alguna que otra prueba en la Capital Federal por parte de algunas emisoras privadas..
> 
> Saludos.


Buenas ricbevi ¿En argentina todavía no está totalmente implantada la TV digital? no lo sabía... aquí la VHF banda baja y VHF banda alta están completamente vacías, que es donde hago pruebas. 

La máxima escalabilidad la he obtenido con un modulador senhor dando 1 mW con el TDA5660 + una central de amplificación colectiva Televés con el BFQ68 dando menos de 20 mW y de ahi 700 mW con otra fase de potencia de construcción propia con el BFQ68 a 24 V, con buena pureza espectral y cobertura de más de 1 Km en el ángulo de radiación de la antena, pero claro, doble banda lateral cosa que como ya no hay ninguna emisora de TV emitiendo en la banda de VHF, se puede "hacer". Pero no se le puede hacer eso al transmisor Ramsey, no hay ni una buena adaptación de impedancias a la salida ni se trata de una señal limpia que se pueda amplificar linealmente.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 30, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> *Andrxx *
> 
> " todavia seguimos con la analogica al aire y solo la digital(SATVD-T) esta por parte de la red TDA propiedad del Estado Argentino aunque ya hubo alguna que otra prueba en la Capital Federal por parte de algunas emisoras privadas.."
> 
> Saludos.


Interesante , hasta onde se lo sistema adoptado en Argentina para TV Digital es lo ISDBT (padrón Japones) con algumas customizaciones locales.
Aca en Brasil aun funciona la TV analogica (lejos de los grans cientros urbanos) , dicen que hasta 2023 , despues desa fecha la TV analogica es abolida totalmente en todo territorio Brasilero.
La buena onda es que centienas y porque no miles transmissores de TV seran atirados a la basura , charrata riquisima de conponentes alta gamma para RF a sener reciclados.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 31, 2020)

Por eso Don *Daniel Lopes *como no es 100% ese(ISDBT padrón Japones) y tienen adaptaciones locales le llaman SATVD-T.

Aquí la TV mayormente es por cable a no ser en las grandes ciudades que pueden tener 1 o más canales de TV de aire con algunas excepciones.

En el ámbito rural,  TV satelital aunque últimamente solo se interesan en tener Internet de algún proveedor mediante Wifi en banda A y/o satelital aunque este último con poca penetracion debido al costo elevado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 4, 2020)

Hola a todos dejo aca un Link para bajar gratis una vieja revista electronica Brazuca que contiene un diseño de un transmissor de TV en VHF ( Video Sender) : et044_inc
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2020)

Leyendo la revista Grazuca


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 4, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Leyendo la revista Grazuca


Si te gusto aca hay mas : Revista Eletrônica Total .
Y aca hay muuuuucho mas aun : Blog do Picco
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 5, 2020)

Ese diseño que sale en la revista se parece un montón al famoso videosender UT66. ¡Muchas gracias Daniel! Lo que no se es si el BF494 se podrá sustituir por el BF199.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 5, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Ese diseño que sale en la revista se parece un montón al famoso videosender UT66. ¡Muchas gracias Daniel! Lo que no se es si el BF494 se podrá sustituir por el BF199.


Seguramente que si , lo BF199 es tan prolijo cuanto al Bf494 para andar en RF , quizaz nesecite canbiar un poco las currientes quiescente de operación.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 5, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Seguramente que si , lo BF199 es tan prolijo cuanto al Bf494 para andar en RF , quizaz nesecite canbiar un poco las currientes quiescente de operación.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


La verdad es que por curiosidad me voy a animar a armar ese transmisor, el diagrama es MUY similar al famoso UT-66.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 5, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> La verdad es que por curiosidad me voy a animar a armar ese transmisor, el diagrama es MUY similar al famoso UT-66.


Es muy similar si no for lo proprio en "carne y hueso" , jajajajajajaja
Hasta onde se lo paso oscilador anda en 1/2 frequenzia del canal , lo segundo paso es un doblador y ayslador , lo tercero paso es lo modulador AM propriamente dicho.
Lo sinal de Video ingresa en lo Emisor , la portadora de Video mas la subportadora de Audio ingrea en la Base.
En lo Colector del paso final tenemos ya listo todo sinal debidamente modulado a sener transmitido al aire.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 5, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Es muy similar si no for lo proprio en "carne y hueso" , jajajajajajaja
> Hasta onde se lo paso oscilador anda en 1/2 frequenzia del canal , lo segundo paso es un doblador y ayslador , lo tercero paso es lo modulador AM propriamente dicho.
> Lo sinal de Video ingresa en lo Emisor , la portadora de Video mas la subportadora de Audio ingrea en la Base.
> En lo Colector del paso final tenemos ya listo todo sinal debidamente modulado a sener transmitido al aire.
> ...


Osea, se supone que si la frecuencia de salida es 48 Mhz el oscilador oscila en 24 Mhz??? Ese es el mismo método que usa el UT-66 para generar una señal en UHF.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 5, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Osea, se supone que si la frecuencia de salida es 48 Mhz el oscilador oscila en 24 Mhz??? Ese es el mismo método que usa el UT-66 para generar una señal en UHF.


Si , si gañas mas estabilidad en la frequequenzia de la portadora de Video (frequenzia del canal en questón).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## manolo_rodrigo (Abr 22, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Daniel, estoy trabajando en un diseño de un modulador utilizando el integrado TDA5660 de Siemens, he visto que ciertos videosenders de una marca española llamada SENHOR ELECTRÓNICA utilizan ese mismo IC  pero una versión más moderna que es el TDA5666-5 con resultados óptimos de calidad de imagen.
> 
> Tengo el esquema de un modulador para VHF 1 usando ese IC, pero no logro echar a andar el oscilador pese a haber bobinado el transformador siguiendo las instrucciones al milímetro, sin embargo, haciendo modificaciones logra modular imagen pero en 900 Mhz!!! No doy crédito pese a seguir las directrices del datahseet de Siemens al dedillo, la única opción que me queda es utilizar un cristal de cuarzo como se sugiere en el datasheet de siemens pero claro, no tengo cristales cuya fundamental caiga en la banda VHF de TV, he probado con cristales de valores más bajos y logro ver la imagen modulada y distorsionada en sus armónicos superiores. (x2,x3,x4)
> 
> Publico el esquema del montaje del modulador de video de una revista alemana, era un kit, me lo bajé de radiomuseum. Está en alemán pero logré traducirlo con el traductor de google.


hola  amigos del foro,TDA5660 de Siemens, se utilizo en moduladores pico macom, holland ,hace años, ahora son con ic i2c que los fabrican


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 23, 2020)

manolo_rodrigo dijo:


> hola  amigos del foro,TDA5660 de Siemens, se utilizo en moduladores pico macom, holland ,hace años, ahora son con ic i2c que los fabrican



Gracias por la aportación, veo un adaptador de impedancias en la entrada de señal similar al que se usa en la salida para adaptar la impedancia del modulador-mezclador a 75 ohm.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 23, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Gracias por la aportación, veo un adaptador de impedancias en la entrada de señal similar al que se usa en la salida para adaptar la impedancia del modulador-mezclador a 75 ohm.


Esa es la maneira correcta de excitar la entrada dese modulador con una fuente de RF esterna  y no con su oscilador interno ( lo cual no te quieres trabajar)
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 24, 2020)

Luego más adelante voy a intentar armar el adaptador de impedancias 75-300 hm y a ver si puedo excitar el TDS5660 con un resonador de 48 Mhz sacado de una tarjeta de sonido antigua, a ver si hay suerte.


----------



## Andrxx (May 4, 2020)

Buenas a todos, traigo novedades muy buenas.

Tras ver a un youtuber (parece ser) Brasileño probando a fondo el kit ramsey tal y como lo monté, me he animado a empezar de cero, primero, clonando la PCB original y luego montando el circuito siguiendo a la exactitud el esquema, obviando modificaciones que en su día hice. La verdad es que la calidad seguía siendo mala pero me he dado cuenta que si variaba la capacidad del condensador C6 de 1 Nf la imagen cambiaba de calidad, al retirarlo, ¡voilá! imagen perfecta y sonido perfecto, sin interferencias, limpia, estable, esto alimentando el circuito a 5 V, a más tensión, de nuevo volvía la distorsión.






Cuento las modificaciones que he hecho:

- Q4, de siempre, si usaba el 2N3904 tenía problemas, hasta se calentaba mucho. Yo lo he sustituido por un 2N6255, transistor de potencia RF de 3 W de salida a 175 Mhz con 0,5 de entrada pero cuyo cometido en este circuito cumploe perfectamente. En su día llegué a usar el 2N2219 con muy buenos resultados.
- L1, filtro pasa bajos, lo he sustituido por una inductancia variable sacada de una radio FM de desguace tal y como vi en el video de youtube de este buen hombre brasileño.
- C13, condensador variable amarillo, C12 no lo he montado en el circuito ya que al montarlo aparecía mala imagen y distorsión. La resistencia de 75 ohm de salida la he suprimido.
- L2, L3, VK200.
- El transformador de audio es el mismo que usé en experiencias anteriores, con un condensador de 180 pF colocado en paralelo con los extremos del primario oscila perfectamente en 5,5 Mhz sin parásitos en imagen, ni ruidos y con un sonido con buena calidad.
- D1 sirve perfectamente un 1N4148 o similar.

Con esto, la señal llega con total calidad y nitidez a mi dormitorio, calculo que habrán unos 6 mW o quizás, un poco más, en el canal 3 VHF.


----------



## johnnydf78 (Jul 18, 2021)

Saludos a todos vengo para que me puedan ayudar con un transmisor de tv (video sender) modelo wv-050...Funciona con 12 voltios

Ahora bien mi intencion para ir al grano es aumentarle la señal de transmision de dicho aparato funciona en la BANDA uhf canal 15 en la ciudad de caracas,venezuela.

Estoy con un proyecto de montar muy humildemente una pequeña estacion en la cual pueda transmitir por lo menos 1 km o mas de distancia

Pongo las fotos para que puedan apreciar el aparato en cuestion y otra cosa que tipo de antena me convendria mas directiva o omnidireccional esta ultima segun requiere mas pontencia para transmitir a la redonda osea (en todas direcciones) supongo..?

Espero pronta respuesta gracias...

Se me olvidaba apenas tenga oportunidad subire una imagen de la parte interna del aparato para que se aprecie mejor las piezas y posible cambio de las mismas para un mejor rendimiento de la señal.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 18, 2021)

Hola...Si quiere trabajar y obtener un resultado mediocre/pobre en el mejor de los casos, sigue por ese camino.

Emitir señales al aire/éter sin interferir a otros servicios radioeléctricos no es poca cosa. Ni siquiera he mencionado el echo que en cualquier país del mundo se debe tener autorización de las autoridades regulatorias del espectro radioeléctrico para poder operar semejante cosa.

Para que dimensiones lo que estas pidiendo es como tener un carrito eléctrico de juguete para niños y a partir de él hacer un automóvil con todas las de la ley para circular libremente por la calle.

Disculpa si fui muy "directo" pero es lo que me dicta mi experiencia después de trabajar en la parte de servicio técnico en radiocomunicaciones durante mas de 40 años.

Eso que tienes es lo que es y poco mas podrá dar.

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 19, 2021)

johnnydf78 dijo:


> Saludos a todos vengo para que me puedan ayudar con un transmisor de tv (video sender) modelo wv-050...Funciona con 12 voltios
> 
> Ahora bien mi intencion para ir al grano es aumentarle la señal de transmision de dicho aparato funciona en la BANDA uhf canal 15 en la ciudad de caracas,venezuela.
> 
> ...


Buenas, en principio podrías trabajar más sobre la antena y obtendrás algo más de cobertura pero la calidad de modulación y de imagen de esos equipos es ridícula aparte de la poca pureza espectral... cumplen su cometido que es envíar una señal de video de un punto a otro pero los que yo he probado en mi laboratorio han tenido una calidad general mediocre.

Mi consejo es que busques un modulador video-audio a rf de buena calidad y excites varias etapas de amplificación como por ejemplo, boosters de antena y de ahi a una buena antena con un buen cable y que resuene a la frecuencia en la que vas a a emitir.

Yo he trabajado con otros moduladores de mejor calidad, un videosender Español senhor que usa como base el TDA5660-5 de Siemens y atención, un modulador de una NES original de nintendo que modula en el canal 3/4 que además es banda lateral vestigial... comprobado con analizador de espectro. En ambos casos los resultados de amplificación han sido satisfactorios sin espurias ni productos de intermodulación.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 19, 2021)

Hola a todos , dejo aca un sitio con muchos diseños de transmissores de TV "caseros" para armar : Transmissor de TV – Transmissores de TV , atv transmitter – Transmissores de TV
!Suerte en los desahollos!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 19, 2021)

Se me olvidó decir una cosa que muy pocos dicen. Después de muchos años ensayando estos transmisores de TV "experimentales" me he dado cuenta de que cualquier mínimo ruido inducido en la señal de video modulada en amplitud es suficiente para que la señal no pueda verse correctamente en TV CRT modernos con procesador de imagen digital o DSP, o en TVs LCD/LED. Curiosamente, ese videosender y otros prototipos como el transmisor de ramsey se veían bien sobre todo en TV antiguos y hasta en TV de blanco y negro de los 70. En resumen, vas a transmitir pero puede que en muchas TV se vea una imagen sucia o distorsionada o de nula calidad. Osea, vas a perder audiencia.

Me pasé toda la adolescencia experimentando en ese campo... hasta más que en el de la transmisión FM... podría contar anécdotas de todo tipo como aquellos días de lluvia en navidad haciendo proptotipos con el transmisor ramsey que curiosamente, se veía perfectamente en un VCR Thomson pero en la Philips EM2EE se veía distorsionado o aquel transmisor de electrónica2000, un clon del modulador de Velleman que tenía muy buena calidad de imagen pero un rosario de espurias y un nivel de subportadora de audio bajísimo provocando que en lugares limitrofes la imagen se viera pero el audio no llegara.

El ramsey TV6C tiene el mismo problema.... recuerdo estar en la azotea del que fué mi jefe con una antena de cuernos y un Philips TX 12 en blanco y negro viendo la imagen pero NO el sonido... siempre persiguiendo el mismo fin... intentar hacerme famoso en el barrio con mis programas horteras de TV  todo eso del twitch entonces no existía. Del ramsey recuerdo como fundía los 2N3904 con su oscilador de baja estabilidad y bajísima elaboración. Menos mal que tenía una placa de procesador de audio-video de un reproductor DVD de desguace que los tenía hasta que comprobé que el 2N2219 iba muy bien.

En resumen, horas y horas de trabajo invertido en circuitos de poca calidad y nula escalabilidad como dice ricbevi pero eran otros tiempos y para saber lo que se sabe hoy creo que pasar por esos momentos fué un trance necesario, combinando todo esto con los correspondientes estudios en electrónica y horas y horas leyendo libros y estudiando y haciendo prototipos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 21, 2021)

Hola a todos , dejo aca una dirección donde es possible bajar gratis una revista de electronica Brazuca que ensiña a montar un transmissor de TV en UHF de mediana envergadura , Revista Eletrônica Prática , picar en los numeros 05 y 06 (color azur) .
!Suerte!


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 21, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , dejo aca una dirección donde es possible bajar gratis una revista de electronica Brazuca que ensiña a montar un transmissor de TV en UHF de mediana envergadura , Revista Eletrônica Prática , picar en los numeros 05 y 06 (color azur) .
> !Suerte!


Sin ánimos de "pichar globos" lo que le veo a ese diseño es que no tienen un "enganche" entre la portadora de video y la sub-portadora de audio por lo que cualquier variación de alguna de ellas deja a la recepción(más si son del tipo de TV modernos digitales), con alguna deficiencia o de video o de sonido dependiendo de que señal uso el TV para enclavar el canal o el tipo de AGC.

Para hacer un emisor de TV que pueda ser sintonizado sin problemas en los TV modernos es imprescindible que esas dos señales estén donde tengan que estar en todo momento así como la de "color".

En los equipos que he visto/reparado(incluyendo los moduladores de TV por cable) se usa una FI donde se genera y procesa la señal en una "banda base"(FI) y después se lleva mediante mezcla a donde se quiere a la salida. Mediante un PLL se enclavan la portadora de video y la sub portadora de audio para mantener la separación a toda costa entre ellas y algo fundamental es el filtro de bandas laterales vestigiales para no interferir el canal próximo inferior.

Es mi opinión solamente, puedo estar equivocado(no seria la primer vez y espero que tampoco sea la ultima   )

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 22, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Sin ánimos de "pichar globos" lo que le veo a ese diseño es que no tienen un "enganche" entre la portadora de video y la sub-portadora de audio por lo que cualquier variación de alguna de ellas deja a la recepción(más si son del tipo de TV modernos digitales), con alguna deficiencia o de video o de sonido dependiendo de que señal uso el TV para enclavar el canal o el tipo de AGC.
> 
> Para hacer un emisor de TV que pueda ser sintonizado sin problemas en los TV modernos es imprescindible que esas dos señales estén donde tengan que estar en todo momento así como la de "color".
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , caro Don ricbevi como ya aclarado en mi post anterior ese es un diseño de mediana envergadura y NO de elevada envergadura.
La generación de la portadora de Video es hecha por un oscilador a pilotado a cristal de Quartzo y NO un oscilador libre , asi ya gañamos un punto a mas si conparado a otros diseños que pupulan por la RED.
La subportadora de Audio esa si es hecha por un oscilador de libre , pero mire que es modulada por un diodo Varicap , lo que permite generar una modulación FM de buena  calidad ( livre de componentes AM ).
Como la frequenzia en jogo es relativamente baja ( 4.5MHz o 5.8MHz ) es possible obtener una estabilidad de frequenzia relativamenter buena si respechada la calidad de los componentes enpleyados y tipo de construición.
La Modulación de Video es hecha en "alto nivel" o sea lo sinal de  Video es "sumado" a la alimentación de los pasos finales de RF , esa es una buena practica tecnica que permite generar sinales de buena calidad.
Enfim es un diseño para testear , cacharrear , divertir y SI lejos de sener lo coración de una "emisora de TV profisional"
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 22, 2021)

OK de acuerdo...lo que pasa es que el consultante quiere emitir en un radio de "1Km o mas" dentro de una ciudad llena de edificios(supongo porque no conozco Caracas/Venezuela) y eso implica algo mas que un simple diseño de transmisor/sistema irradiante a mi entender.

Para hacer eso se necesitan unos cuantos Watts en el emisor y un buen sistema irradiante que lo pase al "éter" en todas las direcciones y polaridades de campo.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 22, 2021)

En ese caso lo gran segredo es emitir de un punto lo mas elevado que possible for (alto de una colina o montaña ) y enpleyar antenas de alta ganancia ( Yagy-uda o tipo Painel).
Con 2 Watts es possible enlazar 1Km.
!Saludos!


----------



## johnnydf78 (Jul 22, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> OK de acuerdo...lo que pasa es que el consultante quiere emitir en un radio de "1Km o mas" dentro de una ciudad llena de edificios(supongo porque no conozco Caracas/Venezuela) y eso implica algo mas que un simple diseño de transmisor/sistema irradiante a mi entender.
> 
> Para hacer eso se necesitan unos cuantos Watts en el emisor y un buen sistema irradiante que lo pase al "éter" en todas las direcciones y polaridades de campo.
> 
> Saludos.


Saludos a todos...

Agradecido por sus opiniones de verdad que este foro ayuda mucho y por sobre todo puntualidad en el tiempo de respuesta...Gracias

Ok que me recomendarian obtener para medianamente poder transmitir a 1 km en mi sector donde vivo que dicho sea de paso no tengo muchos obstaculos porque vivo un poco alto y la mayoria son casas por lo menos tengo pienso yo esa ventaja...

Ahora bien volviendo al asunto yo de verdad NO puedo hacerme de equipos muy costosos y en parte me gustaria transmitir en banda uhf o en su defecto en banda vhf canal 3 que esta disponible en mi ciudad caracas,venezuela...

Porque veo que lo que tengo no me sirve...

Espero pronta respuesta y consejos....Gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 22, 2021)

Te vuelvo a recordar que para poder transmitir a tan alta potencia, vas a necesitar de un permiso si o si, ya que depende del pais, hasta podrias ir a la carcel, o multas muy grandes.

Como te dijeron, para llegar bien a esa distancia, deberas de emplear circuitos mas complejos, y obviamente mas caros.

Cual seria la finalidad del proyecto?


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 22, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> En ese caso lo gran segredo es emitir de un punto lo mas elevado que possible for (alto de una colina o montaña ) y enpleyar antenas de alta ganancia ( Yagy-uda o tipo Painel).
> Con 2 Watts es possible enlazar 1Km.
> !Saludos!


Claro...posiblemente yo estoy acostumbrado al "llano" y para cubrir esa área se necesita aquí, 10W a 50W y nada de Yagi Uda porque se necesita cobertura de 360º y la Yagui sola es direccional y habría que poner al menos cuatro y ponerlas en fase para arrimarse a tener semejante cosa y una altura de 30 a 40 metros(si se tiene mas, por su puesto, es mejor).

En esta región hubo transmisores comunitarios de TV en canales de VHF banda baja cuando fue el "bum" de los canales de TV de las grandes urbes subidos a los satélites en banda "C"(Intelsat...fines de la década del 80) y se tomaban los canales de la televisión publica por esa vía y se retrasmitía al aire en dichos canales y esas eran las condiciones de emisión para cubrir un pueblo de poco mas de 50 hectáreas y la zona rural de alrededor.

No había nada en los espectros radioeléctricos para "molestar" mas allá de algún VHF de algún servicio como Policía o Bomberos. Hoy en día pululan las "señales de todo tipo y color" ya sea por actividad en sí o por espurias, armónicos, etc.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 22, 2021)

johnnydf78 dijo:


> Saludos a todos...
> 
> Agradecido por sus opiniones de verdad que este foro ayuda mucho y por sobre todo puntualidad en el tiempo de respuesta...Gracias
> 
> ...


Necesitamos saber:

- A donde apuntan las antenas de recepción de tu potencial audiencia.
- En que frecuencia vas a emitir y si tu potencial audiencia tiene antenas preparadas para recibirte.

Sobre el tema permisos y demás doy por entendido que conoces que esta es una actividad regulada.

A partir de ahí la idea es buscar un modulador en banda base del canal que quieras emitir, por ejemplo, un modulador del canal 3 o del que desees, estos moduladores dan un nivel de salida de entre 60 y 80 dBuV, la salida la aplicas a un amplificador de antena colectiva de recepción, allí se les llama booster pero muchos no dan más de un miliwatio pero no se si allí habrá amplificadores de recepción para edificios comunitarios y condominios que puedan dar desde 20 hasta 300 mW sobre 75 ohmios. Aquí en España los hay de muchos modelos y marcas (Televes, Ikusi, Fagor, Fracarro, Engel, etc).

La salida del modulador la aplicas a la entrada correspondiente VHF o UHF del amplificador y la salida de este a una antena en perfecto estado y con cable de conexión de la mejor calidad que haya. Con ayuda de un TV sintonizando tu señal y con un patrón de pruebas vas girando el atenuador (si el amplificador lo lleva) mientras monitorizas que la señal en tv TV va dejando de tener nieve y se va viendo más y mejor. Si a partir de cierto punto aparecen parásitos o suciedad en la pantalla una de dos, o hay problemas de conexionado o blindaje en masa de modulador o amplificador o el nivel del modulador es tan elevado que provoca que la señal salga saturada (generalmente esto se manifiesta como una señal que empieza a distorsionarse y se ve como que brilla mucho y saturada hasta con pérdida en sincronismos). 

En este caso último el punto óptimo de polarización es el punto exacto antes de que se produzca la distorsion. En principio si las antenas de recepción apuntan a tu antena de transmisión puedes obtener coberturas de hasta 2 Km si la frecuencia esta vacía y dependiendo de la potencia de salida del amplificador booster. (se suele expresar en decibelios por microvoltio sobre 75 ohmios aunque para aclarar las cosas antes he hablado en miliwatios).


----------



## radium98 (Jul 24, 2021)

Catv amplificadora


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 25, 2021)

Tengo entendido que ese equipo solo sirve cuando la señal es debil, y tenes muchos metros de cable desde la caja al televisor


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 26, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Tengo entendido que ese equipo solo sirve cuando la señal es debil, y tenes muchos metros de cable desde la caja al televisor


Efectivamente pero aquí lo que conviene es ver que booster da al máximo nivel de salida... tiene que aparecer reflejado el máximo nivel de salida sin distorsión en dBuv sobre 75 ohmios, con los boosters pequeños yo he logrado como mucho poco más de 1 mW. Ya con las centrales CATV potentes según modelo hasta más de 120 dBuV que para empezar puede ser un buen comienzo.


----------



## johnnydf78 (Jul 26, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Tengo entendido que ese equipo solo sirve cuando la señal es debil, y tenes muchos metros de cable desde la caja al televisor


Saludos la finalidad ya que me hicistes la pregunta mas arriba es transmitir material audiovisual series variadas de los 80s y 90s mas que todo en señal abierta por supuesto en la banda uhf en mi caso por el canal 15 en mi ciudad caracas o en su defecto por la banda vhf canal 3 pero como dije depende del transmisor a como este configurado pero lo que realmente necesito es transmitir minimo a un 1 km o 2 maximo.

De verdad se lo complejo que es pero como dicen por ahi si se tiene una buena antena y un buen amplificador (booster) creo que se puede lograr pienso yo...

Bueno y para eso es este gran foro para debatir ideas, soluciones y conocimientos que muchos desconocemos y venimos como yo a buscar orientacion a este tipos de proyectos caseros...

Espero pronta respuesta gracias...

Otra cosa se me olvida este Amplificador (booster) de señal me servira para lo que requiero...

Aqui dejo una imagen:


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 26, 2021)

johnnydf78 dijo:


> Saludos la finalidad ya que me hicistes la pregunta mas arriba es transmitir material audiovisual series variadas de los 80s y 90s mas que todo en señal abierta por supuesto en la banda uhf en mi caso por el canal 15 en mi ciudad caracas o en su defecto por la banda vhf canal 3 pero como dije depende del transmisor a como este configurado pero lo que realmente necesito es transmitir minimo a un 1 km o 2 maximo.
> 
> De verdad se lo complejo que es pero como dicen por ahi si se tiene una buena antena y un buen amplificador (booster) creo que se puede lograr pienso yo...
> 
> ...


Te va a servir pero 110 dBuV sobre 75 ohmios es poco más de un miliwatio. No vas a lograr 1 km pero al menos para empezar te va a servir para ir probando... aunque sea en 50-100 mts, eso si, deberás trabajar muy bien sobre la antena, una antena cortada y diseñada a la frecuencia a la que vas a transmitir y un cable de buena calidad son vitales. Al tratarse de UHF, hay antenas que tienen muy buena ganancia pero por contra tienen mayor directividad por lo que tienes que pensar en que zona quieres radiar tu señal.

Se podría montar un sistema radiante de cuatro antes directivas, una de cada apuntando a cada punto cardinal, en mi ciudad llegó a haber una emisora de TV local en el canal 8 VHF banda CCIR PAL B/G que con 10 W y un sistema radiante de cuatro antenas a 75 ohmios con su divisor hacía que su señal fuera recibible hasta a 50 Km.

Eso si, si eliges un buen modulador vas a tener una buena calidad de emisión al contrario que con el videosender que nos has enseñado en tus mensajes.

Se me olvidó una cosa, hablas de que quieres transmitir en el canal 15 o el 3 de VHF, no se como es el plan de frecuencias de latinoamérica.

VHF canal 3 tiene una gran ventaja, mejor proagación y menores pérdidas en cables, etc pero por la contra, antenas más voluminosas y señal muy susceptible de que interferencias parasitarias causen perturbaciones en forma de rayas plegadas, fluctuaciones, etc provocadas por maquinaria, motores, fluorescentes, fuentes conmutadas de mala calidad y además, la posibilidad en verano de que una señal lejana muy potente en tu misma frecuencia se cuele y te interfiera por propagación troposférica.

Hace años en España no era raro ver la RAI Italiana en el canal 3 y que en zonas de Alemania y el norte de Europa se pudieran ver los canales de TVE de VHF 1.

La UHF es más crítica, más compleja,. los cables deben de ser de mayor calidad por contra la antena tiene menores dimensiones y menos sensibilidad a este tipo de parásitos.


----------



## Fedecalello (Feb 6, 2022)

Hola. El transformador sif 4.5mhz es para ntsc. Yo aqui donde vivo usamos pal. Que tiene una subportadora de audio de 5.5mhz. Alguien aqui sabe como hacer un transformador de 5.5mhz sif?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 6, 2022)

Fedecalello dijo:


> Hola. El transformador sif 4.5mhz es para ntsc. Yo aqui donde vivo usamos pal. Que tiene una subportadora de audio de 5.5mhz. Alguien aqui sabe como hacer un transformador de 5.5mhz sif?


No es nesesario canbiar de transformador , basta enchicar lo valor del capacitor que si queda en paralelo con lo devanado primario de modo que la frequenzia de oscilación suba de 4,5MHs para 5,5MHz.
Lo ideal serias tener disponible en las manos un Frequenzimetro Digital para puder acertar lo correcto valor dese capacitor.
O puedes canbiar ese capacitor por un capacitor fijo de menor valor capacitivo en paralelo con un Trimmer ( capacitor ayustable ) y ayustar ese Trimmer para lograr generar la subportadora de Audio en 5,5MHz.
!Suerte en los desahollos!


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 6, 2022)

Disculpa pero en Argentina, donde declaras ser, se usa Pal NC y la frecuencia de la soportadora de sonido esta 4.5MHz arriba de la portadora de l canal desde que la TV era BN(Blanco y Negro).


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 7, 2022)

Fedecalello dijo:


> Hola. El transformador sif 4.5mhz es para ntsc. Yo aqui donde vivo usamos pal. Que tiene una subportadora de audio de 5.5mhz. Alguien aqui sabe como hacer un transformador de 5.5mhz sif?


Mi consejo personal es que si quieres calidad broadcast, compres un modulador profesional prearmado o aproveches el de un VHS... y a partir de ahí amplifiques. Ese transmisor de Ramsey funciona pero su calidad no es gran cosa y requiere mucha paciencia para su ajuste.


----------



## Fedecalello (Feb 7, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> Disculpa pero en Argentina, donde declaras ser, se usa Pal NC y la frecuencia de la soportadora de sonido esta 4.5MHz arriba de la portadora de l canal desde que la TV era BN(Blanco y Negro).


Gracias. Me quedo con el de 4.5 entonces


Andrxx dijo:


> Mi consejo personal es que si quieres calidad broadcast, compres un modulador profesional prearmado o aproveches el de un VHS... y a partir de ahí amplifiques. Ese transmisor de Ramsey funciona pero su calidad no es gran cosa y requiere mucha paciencia para su ajuste.


Si. Pero queria hacerlo como proyecto como hobby


----------



## RUBENCITO19 (Jun 15, 2022)

Buen día, monté el Transmisor de TV Avanzado Pablin. (Ramsey).
Al principio daba imagen, luego se calentó mucho el transmisor Q2, y dejo de transmitir, lo cambié pero al igual que el anterior se calienta mucho y volví como al principio, sin señal de nada.
Si serían tan amables de compartirme un circuito funcional del transmisor de TV.
Estaría muy agradecido.


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 15, 2022)

Hola, en el diagrama, Q2 junto que Q1 hacen las funciones de modulador de amplitud de la señal de video que a su vez modula en AM la salida formada por el par Q5 y Q6. Si dices que llegó a dar imagen es buena señal, el transmisor funcionó. Pero mi pregunta es, ¿has revisado los demás transistores, en especial Q5 y Q6. El hecho que esos dos estén deteriorados podría provocar un sobreconsumo en Q1 que lo dañe, también Q2 podría verse afectado por esta avería.

¿A que tensión alimentas el circuito? Necesitamos más detalles para ayudarte, ¿que transistores has utilizado?


----------



## RUBENCITO19 (Jun 15, 2022)

Lo he armado siguiendo las especificaciones desde el comentario Nº1. El comentario es del 2011, quisiera saber si hay unas nuevas mejoras en la actualidad para ese circuito o si quizás haya otro esquema para armar un transmisor de tv.

La tensión lo alimente a 5V. al principio no se recalentaban ni nada, daba imagen en la tv aun que no clara y sin sonido, luego lo alimente a 12V y surgió el problema del recalentamiento de Q2, lo rearme cambiando todos las piezas y no volvió a funcionar.
Los inductores de 2.2uH los saque de una placa de PC.  al igual que el de 15uH. 
(Cuento solo con transistores 2n2222a, 2n3904, y 2n3906, BC558y C945) Ahora estoy tratando de armarlo de nuevo con la esperanza de que esta vez si funcione.


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 16, 2022)

Hola, lee este mensaje. Aquí se habla de las últimas mejoras hechas en 2.020, aconsejo no sobrepasar mucho los 5 voltios. El circuito, aconsejo montarlo como en el esquema de pablin pero haciendo las modificaciones de este post, de todas maneras, es un circuito muy rebelde y complejo.  Transmisor de TV Avanzado Pablin. (Ramsey).


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 24, 2022)

Hola, traigo más novedades sobre este circuito. Se puede decir que ya tengo la forma definitiva de que genere una imagen con cierta “calidad”. Primero, hay que partir de la base de lo que es este transmisor, un circuito fatalmente diseñado y de nefasta elaboración, el oscilador maestro no está controlado de ninguna forma, ni a cristal ni con PLL, por lo que al atacar directamente al paso final que hace las veces de modulador de AM, cualquier cambio en la antena, tanto en su longitud como en posición afecta a la frecuencia de operación y a la calidad de la imagen obtenida. Para eso he hecho varias modificaciones en el circuito, la primera, ha consistido en remodelar la fase final de acoplamiento a antena, conectando directamente a la salida de los colectores unidos del par de transistores 2N3904 o BC458 una bobina de núcleo variable extraida de una radio de desguace SANYO, la bobina tiene 5 vueltas de hilo de playa sobre su forma. En otro extremo va conectado a un condensador variable de 60 picofaradios y el otro extremo del condensador variables, a masa. La salida de antena la obtendremos acoplando inductivamente la antena con la bobina antes mencionada, dando varias vueltas con hilo de cobre (esmaltado o recubierto) sobre la bobina de núcleo variable. De esta forma, aunque se transfiera menos radiofrecuencia a la antena, esta no carga tanto el paso final y no producen tantas fluctuaciones en la modulación final. El resultado es bueno.


Otra mejora es modificar R1 de 1Kohm, poniendo en serie otra resistencia de 560 ohmios, esto se ha hecho para aumentar la profundidad de modulación tras reducir el valor de R9 a fin de que la subportadora de sonido tenga más nivel. En el cruce entre las dos resistencias, se dispone un condensador de 47 pF a masa, no entiendo el motivo ( se trata de una resistencia de polarización) pero si coloco este condensador, la calidad de imagen y el ruido en crominancia mejoran notablemente.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 24, 2022)

Andrxx dijo:


> Hola, traigo más novedades sobre este circuito. Se puede decir que ya tengo la forma definitiva de que genere una imagen con cierta “calidad”. Primero, hay que partir de la base de lo que es este transmisor, un circuito fatalmente diseñado y de nefasta elaboración, el oscilador maestro no está controlado de ninguna forma, ni a cristal ni con PLL, por lo que al atacar directamente al paso final que hace las veces de modulador de AM, cualquier cambio en la antena, tanto en su longitud como en posición afecta a la frecuencia de operación y a la calidad de la imagen obtenida. Para eso he hecho varias modificaciones en el circuito, la primera, ha consistido en remodelar la fase final de acoplamiento a antena, conectando directamente a la salida de los colectores unidos del par de transistores 2N3904 o BC458 una bobina de núcleo variable extraida de una radio de desguace SANYO, la bobina tiene 5 vueltas de hilo de playa sobre su forma. En otro extremo va conectado a un condensador variable de 60 picofaradios y el otro extremo del condensador variables, a masa. La salida de antena la obtendremos acoplando inductivamente la antena con la bobina antes mencionada, dando varias vueltas con hilo de cobre (esmaltado o recubierto) sobre la bobina de núcleo variable. De esta forma, aunque se transfiera menos radiofrecuencia a la antena, esta no carga tanto el paso final y no producen tantas fluctuaciones en la modulación final. El resultado es bueno.
> 
> 
> Otra mejora es modificar R1 de 1Kohm, poniendo en serie otra resistencia de 560 ohmios, esto se ha hecho para aumentar la profundidas de modulación tras reducir el valor de R9 a fin de que la subportadora de sonido tenga más nivel. En el cruce entre las dos resistencias, se dispone un condensador de 47 pF a masa, no entiendo el motivo ( se trata de una resistencia de polarización) pero si coloco este condensador, la calidad de imagen y el ruido en crominancia mejoran notablemente.


Hola caro Don Andrxx , se no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias dibujar lo que aclaras aca?
!Es que una figura vale mas que 1000 palabras , Jajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 24, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Andrxx , se no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias dibujar lo que aclaras aca?
> !Es que una figura vale mas que 1000 palabras , Jajajajajajaja!
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Esto es lo que pretendo transmitir, perdonar la calidad del dibujo pero es que he querido hacerlo sobre el esquema original.


----------



## johnnydf78 (Nov 8, 2022)

Saludos cordiales necesito recomendacion o de su opinion profesional y de experiencia en el area acerca de que dentro de poco voy adquirir o comprar un transmisor de TV de 5 vatios (watios) creo que se escribe asi, para transmision por el canal 3 de vhf.

Lo que necesito saber es cuanta distancia km, puedo cubrir SIN amplificador de señal o cualquier otra cosa que amplifique solo el transmisor nombrado y que tipo de antena me recomendarian para transmitir por favor.

Digo esto porque quiero arrancar con lo basico y despues ver si le agrego lo demas o lo que vaya necesitando con tiempo no se si me explico...?

Otra cosa se me olvidaba el transmisor tiene para ajustar los canales del 1 al 12 banda vhf.

Gracias esperando pronta respuesta de este gran foro...Exitos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 8, 2022)

Hola caro Don johnnydf78 lo alcance a la redonda de tu emisora depende de muuuuchos factores tipo : altura efectiva de la Antena en relación al solo , tipo de Antena enpleyada , topografia del terreno , densidade de construciones tipo predios , casas y obstaculos naturales o no.
Portanto NO es tan sinples asi de responder a tu enquietude.
La recomendación es enpleyar un sitio bien elevado ( alto de una colina o morro ) en relación a la ciudad que quieres cobrir con tu sinal , enpleyar Antenas de alta ganancia , pero esas en general son de feje de irradiación  altamente direccionales.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Nebulio (Nov 8, 2022)

Este funciona en 435,5 y es muy estable, pero cambiando el cristal se puede mover de canal.
Da una salida de 100 milivatios, más abajo un amplificador lineal que da 1 vatio. Está probado y funciona de maravilla, aunque por aquí ya no tiene sentido porque se usa la TDT.


----------



## Nebulio (Nov 8, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> Este funciona en 435,5 y es muy estable, pero cambiando el cristal se puede mover de canal.
> Da una salida de 100 milivatios, más abajo un amplificador lineal que da 1 vatio. Está probado y funciona de maravilla, aunque por aquí ya no tiene sentido porque se usa la TDT.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 291652


Pues aquí pongo dos fotos del aparato, pero tiene algunas modificaciones y creo que no he dejado información. Un módulo de sonido modulador en FM con entrada de micro, pequeño módulo amplificador incluido, entrada para señal de audio y otro paso amplificador de RF UHF que sube la potencia a unos 2-3 vatios, con un pequeño refrigerador de aluminio y un cristal encima.
Detrás del BFR96S hay un 2N5109 que da algo más de medio vatio y le sigue otro paso que da unos 3 vatios, pero no me acuerdo qué transistor lleva.
Lo del cristal es para que refrigere mejor, porque si se coloca un refrigerador metálico, se desintoniza.
Me acuerdo que antes puse un refrigerador "cerámico", hecho con un trozo de baldosa encima del aluminio y no iba mal.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 8, 2022)

johnnydf78 dijo:


> Saludos cordiales necesito recomendacion o de su opinion profesional y de experiencia en el area acerca de que dentro de poco voy adquirir o comprar un transmisor de TV de 5 vatios (watios) creo que se escribe asi, para transmision por el canal 3 de vhf.
> 
> Lo que necesito saber es cuanta distancia km, puedo cubrir SIN amplificador de señal o cualquier otra cosa que amplifique solo el transmisor nombrado y que tipo de antena me recomendarian para transmitir por favor.
> 
> ...


Hablar de TV entra en otra categoría en lo que es RF ya que no solo involucra sonido en FM, si no que hay sub portadoras y el video en AM y todo eso en VHF/UHF.

Los medidores convencionales vatímetros no son capaces de medir dichas señales ya que son complejas y al no son senoidales puras.

Si vas a comenzar te diría que la mejor opción a mi entender es comenzar con un modulador para un circuito cerrado de TV.

Los hay fijos y variables según programación. Hace años que no estoy en el tema pero eran comunes los de marca Pico Macom, Drake, etc.

La gran mayoría tiene salida de alrededor de +55dB...+60dB sobre 75 Ohms y de allí puedes amplificar pero una señal que ya tenga filtros vestigiales, etc.

Uno casi siempre habla desde sus propias limitaciones pero cualquier construcción en esas bandas sin instrumental acorde, ni experiencia constructiva esta casi seguro destinada al fracaso total o parcial.

Esto no quiere decir que no se puede hacer/experimentar pero esto lleva mucho tiempo y esfuerzo y son recursos extremadamente escasos hoy en día.

Los emisores comerciales de TV abierta que se fabricaban por aquí eran de 50W el equipo básico y después había módulos de amplificadores lineales que lo llevaban a lo que quisieras, aquí hay uno de 10kW en el aire. 

Esta en la porción alta de la banda 7-13 y emite con una torre de 120m de altura en terreno llano y cuatro formaciones de cuatro dipolos apilados tipo dipolos con reflectores diedo tipo "esquinero".



La cobertura es buena y depende de las condiciones del receptor pero alcanza los 80-100km a la redonda con torrres de 18m y antenas logarítmicas multicanal apuntando en la dirección.

En la parte baja 2-6, hay una emisora de 50W con formación de 4 dipolos enfasado de tipo V(la que se ve de frente, canal 3) y la que se ve en la parte izquierda es de canal 7 de 8 dipolos.


Con esas antenas y potencia, la cobertura a unos 50m es en al ámbito de la ciudad...unos 10 o 20km máximo. 

Ya Daniel te adelantó que no hay matemática sencilla en esto y hay hasta materias en algunas carreras dedicado a ello(Cálculo de enlaces).

Saludos.


----------



## radium98 (Nov 9, 2022)

Esquema.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 10, 2022)

johnnydf78 dijo:


> Saludos cordiales necesito recomendacion o de su opinion profesional y de experiencia en el area acerca de que dentro de poco voy adquirir o comprar un transmisor de TV de 5 vatios (watios) creo que se escribe asi, para transmision por el canal 3 de vhf.
> 
> Lo que necesito saber es cuanta distancia km, puedo cubrir SIN amplificador de señal o cualquier otra cosa que amplifique solo el transmisor nombrado y que tipo de antena me recomendarian para transmitir por favor.
> 
> ...



Hola, ya te han aconsejado mejor pero aquí, mi consejo, ante un transmisor de 5 watios es que emplees una antena adecuada y un cable adecuado, en este caso, obviamente, la señal se puede amplificar pero con etapas de potencia adecuadas aqui NO valen los boosters de antena ni similares, 5 watios es una potencia más que considerable para cubrir como mínimo, de 1 a 5 kilómetros con línea visual máxime teniendo en cuenta que esas frecuencias tienen buena propagación. Reitero de nuevo, pregunta al vendedor que te va a vender el transmisor por una antena y cables adecuados porque los transistores de potencia que se usan en ese tipo de circuitos son delicados, dificiles de conseguir y caros por lo que una buena antena con una ROE correcta es indispensable. Además, una mala adaptación entre la antena y el transmisor puede provocar desde daños en el paso final hasta reflexiones y ecos en la imagen y calidad general deficiente, 5 watios no son los 70 o 100 miliwatios que se pueden obtener con un amplificador de CATV.


Nebulio dijo:


> Este funciona en 435,5 y es muy estable, pero cambiando el cristal se puede mover de canal.
> Da una salida de 100 milivatios, más abajo un amplificador lineal que da 1 vatio. Está probado y funciona de maravilla, aunque por aquí ya no tiene sentido porque se usa la TDT.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 291652


Esto, por lo que veo, es un transmisor de ATV (amateur television) y la frecuencia de salida se obtiene por multiplicación del cristal, no se si es un cristal tallado expecíficamente para resonar en un sobretono (como aquel mítico montaje de la revista nueva electrónica) o bien lo que se hace es sintonizar cada etapa multiplicadora a un armónico para finalmente, modular esa señal en AM (cosa que hace Q3 y Q4  a través de Q6 que hace de modulador AM).


----------



## radium98 (Nov 12, 2022)

*I*nterresante.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 14, 2022)

radium98 dijo:


> *I*nterresante.


Ese video es mío.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 14, 2022)

Andrxx dijo:


> Ese video es mío.


Es que el mundo es un pañuelo!


----------

